# LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Januar




> *LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??​*Ein kopfschüttelnder Kommentar von Thomas Finkbeiner
> 
> 
> Eigentlich müsste man über einen Landesverband wie den LSFV-SH gar nicht groß berichten.
> ...


----------



## antonio (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

das nenn ich konsequent und nicht dieses in den wind drehen der sh-ler.

antonio


----------



## Honeyball (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Schön, dass dieses Dementi zur Falschaussage der Schleswig-Holsteiner quasi postwendend kam. :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Die Informationspolitik der SH'ler ist wirklich klasse. Das dort niemand von den Anwesenden die Verbandsleute mal gefragt hat, ob die noch irgendwelche Einschläge merken...

Wie kann man heutzutage noch mit so einer Informationspolitik durchkommen. Es ist doch ganz klar, das der Verband nicht will, dass die Leute informiert sind, wenn so eine Menge an Informationen 2h vorher ausliegen. Und der Verband dann auf die Informationspolitik noch stolz ist.
Die Mitglieder in SH lassen sich völlig verarschen und haben nicht den Mumm, auf der Versammlung das mal anzusprechen.

Kein wunder das bei solchem Zahlungsvieh auch jede dusslige Entscheidung des Verbands von den Mitgliedern abgenickt wird.

Halbwegs mündige Mitglieder werden ja sowieos mundtod gemacht oder vergrault.

Aber im Prinzip nichts neues im Norden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Informationspolitik der SH'ler ist wirklich klasse. Das dort niemand von den Anwesenden die Verbandsleute mal gefragt hat, ob die noch irgendwelche Einschläge merken...
> 
> Wie kann man heutzutage noch mit so einer Informationspolitik durchkommen.



Wieso?  Handeln ala "Dreistigkeit siegt " ist doch heutzutage nichts ungewöhnliches mehr.
Da haben ein -zwei Leute halt nen goldenen Handschlag oder nen guten Posten in Aussicht gestellt bekommen und schauen nun,  wie weit sie noch was bewegt kriegen.
Es müssen nicht immer große Worte ala "blühende Landschaften" oder " die Rente ist sicher" sein,  um Menschen zu motivieren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Aber im Prinzip nichts neues im Norden.


Doch, doch, doch, gibt es:
In Niedersachsen zeigen sie, dass es verbandstechnisch auch im Norden Leute mit Rückgrat gibt.

Und nicht nur ne Stimmviehhammelherde mit Gummikreuz!!


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

@ Thomas- wie beurteilst Du als "Verbandsflüsterer "denn dieses Vorgehen?

Wie kommt's- wer hat das initiiert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Dass NDS aufgewacht ist?

Personalwechsel und Kulturwandel in den letzten 2 Jahren..


----------



## Wegberger (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo,

und man sollte klar machen, dass solche Verbände wie S-H keinen Platz in einem zukünftigen Angler-Bundesverband haben! 

Jedenfalls nicht mit diesem Personal und dieser Ausrichtung.

Das wäre doch mal was : küsten-nahes-angeln auf 10 SM verbieten und dafür Wasserkraft bundesweit canceln!

Und in Bayern darf auf alles und überall geangelt werden - nur nicht im Wasser !


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ich denke das keine Maßnahme blöd genug ist, das sie hier in SH nicht doch ein paar Anhänger finden wird...


----------



## Wegberger (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

@Allrounder

wenn es nicht so traurig wäre -> :vik:


----------



## Deep Down (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ich bleibe dabei, dass die Kündigenden zur Stärkung der Interessen der Anglerschaft einen neuen Verband gründen sollten.

Es wird sich dann ja zeigen, wenn das Leben bestraft!


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

@ Deep Down, dann ist das dieselbe Schei**e unter neuem Namen.


----------



## Wegberger (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo,

andersrum pflastern die dort oben jeden freien Fleck mit Windrädern zu , dann könnte man aus ganz S-H ein einziges Wasserkraftwerk machen ! Der Rest wird dann NSG. 

Die Bauern haben ihren Kommerz und die drei Angler, die dagegen stimmen werden bekommen die Ausweisung nach Dänemark.


----------



## Deep Down (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Es ist immerhin die Chance etwas besser zu machen!:q


----------



## degl (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> andersrum pflastern die dort oben jeden freien Fleck mit Windrädern zu , dann könnte man aus ganz S-H ein einziges Wasserkraftwerk machen ! Der Rest wird dann NSG.
> 
> Die Bauern haben ihren Kommerz und die drei Angler, die dagegen stimmen werden bekommen die Ausweisung nach Dänemark.



Da fehlt hier das "Gefälle"...............da brauchen wir dann "die da Unten"..............war jetzt "off Topic"........

gruß degl


----------



## Wegberger (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo degl,

Gefälle habt ihr schon erhebliche ...alleine der kurzen Weg nach NDS  - zeigt erdrutschartige Verwerfungen |bigeyes

Aber ich denke wirklich wichtig ist, wenn es gut läuft, euch wirklich auszugrenzen. S-H wird Energielieferant und NSG. 

Die anderen haben Natur , Fisch und Spass.
Ich habe jedenfalls meine Urlaube jetzt von S-H nach NDS um entschieden.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Von mir aus kann SH auch komplett Unterkellert werden um CO² zu speichern. Ich such mir dann nen Job in DK oder NL. Hab mal gehört, das man da auch angeln kann...


----------



## Wegberger (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo allrounder,

glaube selbst CO2 fühlt sich da auch nicht wohl !


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Es ist doch nach wie vor gut, dass es trotz allem noch Verbandler mit Rückgrat gibt wie in NDS...

Ein Hoffnungsschimmer für Angler und das Angeln...........


----------



## Wegberger (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

*Klasing -> übernehmen sie!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Was soll er denn übernehmen?

Einen kaputten Haufen sich selbst überschätzender Funktionäre in einem verottetem System?

Man sieht hier an der Veröffentlichung von SH, wie im LSFV-SH da selbst bezahlte Angestellte wie Geschäftsführer scheinbar das Sagen und das Heft in einem Verband in die Hand genommen haben.

Und den Leuten entweder bewusst die Hucke volllügen oder es nicht besser wissen - in so einem Fall wo es um eine Abstimmung bei Delegierten geht, so oder so nicht haltbar.

Sei es mit Niedersachsen, sei es mit Ortel, dem Präsi des DFV...

Und wenn das Präsidium solche Leute immer weiter machen lässt, stehen die eben zu so einem Vorgehen..

Bei der Schmähveröffentlichung gegen Niedersachsen direkt nach Berlin wurde er ja wohl nochmal zurückgepfiffen vom Präsidenten (der wohl auch Klasing diesbezüglich angerufen hatte)..

Aber insgesamt scheint hier ein bezahlter Angestellter mit den gewählten Vertretern des Verbandes zu treiben, was er gerade für richtig hält.....

Und um was wirds so einem gehen?

Um die Interessen der Angler oder um seinen Job??

Den gewählten in SH ists scheinbar egal....................

Dass aber dazu Delegierte weder vollumfänglich noch rechtzeitig informiert werden und - sofern das mit NDS denen auch in der Sitzung erzählt wurde, zudem falsch - das sollte jedem zu denken geben, der diesem Haufen noch sein gutes Geld hinterherschmeisst..

*Daher, um das klarzumachen bei all den Falschmeldungen diesbezüglich der (kon)fusionswilligen Verbände in Bund und Land:*

Der LSFV-NDS wird bei dieser Art der Fusion nicht mitmachen!

Holger Ortel, Präsident des Deutschen Fischereiverandes, lehnt diese Art der Fusion ab!

Siehe dazu u. a.:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254805

Und auch daraus resultierend:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254750


----------



## Sharpo (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was soll er denn übernehmen?
> 
> Einen kaputten Haufen sich selbst überschätzender Funktionäre in einem verottetem System?
> 
> ...



Es gibt Menschen, die schalten einfach das Gehirn aus.

Ist wie bei einer amerikanischen Verkäuferversammlung. Kollektives Applaudieren und Jubeln, egal was der Master auf der Bühne denen vorjubelt.

Anschliessend zu Hause im Bett geht  plötzlich eine Lampe an und man schämt sich. 
Bei der nächsten Veranstaltung macht man aber wieder mit und jubelt.  

Und wenn doch einer den Arsch in der Hose hatt und quertreibt, wird dieser von DR oder Anwalt oder...niedergemacht und das Publikum jubelt dazu.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ich freue mich schon auf die Hauptversammlung von meinem Verein- oder werde ich da auch noch vorher ausgeladen...?

Mal schauen welche meiner vielen Fragen die richtig beantworten können und ob der aktuelle Vorstand zukünftig für meinen Verein noch tragbar ist! Wenn wir auf der großen Bühne hier in SH (noch) nichts bewegen können, fangen wir klein an und arbeiten uns hoch. Jedoch bin ich bis dahin sehr wahrscheinlich auch ein alter, seniler Sack und treffe Entscheidungen die die "Jungen" dann auch nicht mehr verstehen....|supergri. Aber ich würde immer alle Informationen veröffentlichen und die Mitglieder mit ins Boot zu nehmen- und wirklich im Interesse der Angler zu entscheiden!

Ich freue mich mit meinen Kumpels auf jeden Fall auf die Hauptversammlung in meinem Verein.


----------



## smithie (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich mit meinen Kumpels auf jeden Fall auf die Hauptversammlung in meinem Verein.


Welche Kündigung hättest Du denn dann schon bekommen sollen lt. Dorschgreifer?

Wann ist die Versammlung?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ich habe meine Kündigung zum 31.12.2013 ausgesprochen, deshalb darf ich die kommende Hauptversammlung (Januar oder Februar 2013) noch "liebend gerne" mitmachen. Sollten wir dort im ersten Step etwas -wenn auch in kleinen Schritten- bewegen können, werde ich in dem Verein bleiben, wenn nicht dann "Tschüss"...Dann gibt es keine Kohle mehr von mir für die ignoranten Verbände.


----------



## Honeyball (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Dann machst Du ja quasi das Gleiche wie Dein Verband:
Vorsorglich kündigen und abwarten, was sich bewegt. :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dann machst Du ja quasi das Gleiche wie Dein Verband:
> Vorsorglich kündigen und abwarten, was sich bewegt. :m


 
Mal unter uns - also so unter 4 Augen - sind das ja im geheimen auch meine Vorbilder . 

Ich habe hier - also quasi während meines Praktikums zum Thema Verbandsarbeit - in den letzen Monaten vieles gelernt. Wenn man nicht weiß was kommt muss man erst einmal kündigen. Die Wahrheit ist in manchen Situationen zweitrangig oder besser gesagt, wenn man nicht alles veröffentlicht lügt man nicht...Naja, und wenn ich große Reden schwinge, einen erfürchtigen Titel habe (reicht Diplom Betreibswirt für die Verbandsarbeit?), vieles kompliziert ausdrücke, dass es keiner meiner Untergebenen (Entschuldigung, ich meine Delegierte) mehr versteht und Nachfragen abwimmle, in dem ich auf falsche Formulierungen/ Ausdrucksweise hinweise- damit komme ich als Verbandsvorturner weiter. Und anscheinend (leider) nur so. Nicht einmal die Mayas konnten uns helfen. Ich wurde gefragt, ob der 21.12 für die Versammlung extra so gewählt wurde...


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, das hier im Norden ein einfacher Schulabschluss bereits reicht, um auf Angelversammlungen die anderen vor Ehrfurcht erstarren zu lassen...


----------



## Brotfisch (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Naja, Ausschalten des Gehirns, wer tut das nicht gelegentlich einmal!?!

Ich glaube eher, dass man in Kiel das Thema Fusion nur dem Grunde nach durchdacht hat und deswegen auch davon ausgegangen ist, dass sich die Basis ebenfalls nur dem Grunde nach für das Thema interessiert. Abstimmungsschaltflächen: Ja, nein, vielleicht, weiß nicht.

Das ist natürlich ein fataler und zu kurz greifender Ansatz. Wie vorhergesagt wollen die Angler auch wissen, was die Mehrkosten einer Fusion sind. Spätestens seit der Begriff "Beitragserhöhungen" gefallen ist, dürften die "Vielleicht-" und die "Weiß nicht-" Drücker weniger geworden sein.

Dabei haben die Angler längst begriffen, dass eine Fusion gut ist, wenn sie gut gemacht ist. Das, was im Februar zum zweiten Mal zur Abstimmung gestellt werden soll, ist aber alles andere als gut gemacht. Es wird den Anglern und dem Angeln deswegen auch nicht gut tun. Es wird den Anglern voraussichtlich sogar Geld kosten. Und Preissteigerungen waren schon immer ein guter Aufreger. Da rächt sich leicht, dass die Verbände gegen alle Warnungen darauf verzichtet haben, ihre Basis zu informieren und mitzunehmen. Die Zeiten, in denen man Fragesteller in die Ecke stellen konnte, sind vorbei. Zum Glück!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



> Da rächt sich leicht, dass die Verbände gegen alle Warnungen darauf verzichtet haben, ihre Basis zu informieren und mitzunehmen


Jojojojo - Rufer in der Wüste...............



> Die Zeiten, in denen man Fragesteller in die Ecke stellen konnte, sind vorbei. Zum Glück!


Versuchen tun dies aber trotzdem weiter...............
Unbelehrbar halt...............


----------



## Brotfisch (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jojojojo - Rufer in der Wüste...............
> 
> 
> Versuchen tun dies aber trotzdem weiter...............
> Unbelehrbar halt...............


 

Einzelne lernen mehr oder weniger schnell. Kollektive lernen mehr oder weniger langsam. |wavey:


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Wenn da keine Informationen rausgerückt werden, bzw. ein paar hundert Seiten 2h vor der Vesammlung ausliegen, dann haben die meisten Leute auch überhaupt nichts, wozu sie Fragen stellen können.

Aber sich für so eine Informationspolitik noch selber auf die Schultern klopfen...aber der Name des Threads sagt es ja schon aus. Lediglich die "??" sind unangebracht und müssten durch "!!" ersetzt werden.


----------



## Brotfisch (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wenn da keine Informationen rausgerückt werden, bzw. ein paar hundert Seiten 2h vor der Vesammlung ausliegen, dann haben die meisten Leute auch überhaupt nichts, wozu sie Fragen stellen können.
> 
> Aber sich für so eine Informationspolitik noch selber auf die Schultern klopfen...aber der Name des Threads sagt es ja schon aus. Lediglich die "??" sind unangebracht und müssten durch "!!" ersetzt werden.


 
Diese von Dir zu Recht kritisierte Informationspolitik bestätigt meine These, dass SH das Thema "nur Fusion Ja/nein" abhandeln und keine inhaltlichen Diskussionen darüber wollte. Blankoscheck für grundlegende Veränderungen! Man erinnere sich an die Kampagnen diverser LV-Präsidenten vor anderthalb Jahren! Tenor: "Es ändert sich nichts!" Keine Aufklärung, sondern bloßes Einfordern von Prokura. 

Doch beim Geld hört das blinde Vertrauen meistens auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ich kann und darf wieder nicht schreiben, was ich wirklich von solchem Verbandsverhalten halte, um nicht wieder zartbesaitete Seelen mit zu rauem Ton zu belästigen........
#q#q#q#q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Und die Kommunikation im dortigem Forum wurde von Herrn V. auch wieder eingestellt...


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Welche Kommunikation?

Das Antworten nur auf die Fragen, welche den LSFV-SH gut passen, während alles andere Ignoriert wird, ist nun keine Kommunikation.

Aber ehrlich, wie kann man den Leuten da auch unangenehme Fragen stellen und sich auch noch Antworten erhoffen?

Zahlen und Maul halten ist nach wie vor die Devise.

Aber ein kleines bisschen Hoffnung bleibt, wenn Herr V. -mal wieder- keine Lust mehr hat, dann reisst der Pressesprecher das ja evtl. raus...

hehe


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Und wieder ist ein "fusionskritischer" Beitrag im dortigen Forum "verschwunden". Ich habe den Grund angefragt, aber noch keine Antwort des Users erhalten. Ich finde die Verbandsarbeit in S-H und das Verhalten einiger Akteure nimmt merkwürdige Züge an!


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Man darf die Leute dort eben nicht bei der wichtigen Verbandsarbeit, oder eben was sonst so noch nebenbei erledigt werden muss (Politik, Stadtmarketing) stören.

Der Landesverband in SH ist in den letzten Jahren durch großartige Tätigkeit für die Angler aufgefallen, da wären:

- angestrebte Schonzeit für Mefos
- Besitzer von Urlauberscheinen nicht an Verbandsgewässern 
- das konsequente Stillhalten bei drohenden neuen NSG's, welche zwar Hunde am Strand erlauben, aber keine Angler...wegen der Vögel

um nur die Highlights zu nennen. Ich denke da ist mal wieder etwas großes in der Mache, vielleicht ein Nachtangelverbot in SH (Ausnahme für die Verbandstreuen Brandungsangler), oder aber ein Angelfreies Quartal z.B. Irgendwas großes eben!

Der Thread im Angelforum ist seit Monaten nur dazu da, um Mitleser zu belustigen. Anders kann ich mir das "Engagement" der Verbandsleute dort nicht mitmachen. Aber es gibt im Norden ja genug, die die Verbandsleute bezahlen *müssen*...


----------



## fischmäc (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Na, 

gerade als Student sollte man kleine Töne wählen.

Jetzt bist Du Vogelfrei.

Der Hamburger mit Fisch im Brötchen


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



fischmac schrieb:


> Jetzt bist Du Vogelfrei.



Komm doch, dann benutz ich dich als Taschenmus**i.

Deine Drohung ist wie das Kläffen eines kleinen Dackels, irgendwie niedlich und lachhaft zugleich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Wir "Vogelfreien" in S-H werden immer mehr! Das macht mich  stolz- stolz keiner dieser Ja-Sager und Abnicker zu sein. Auch wenn ich weiterhin angefeindet werde, auch wenn weiterhin von Seiten des Verbandes bezüglich meiner Person Kontakt zum Vorstand meines Vereines aufgenommen wird, um zu verhindern, dass ich an Versammlungen des LSFV SH teilnehme! Auch wenn ich weiterhin Mails mit beleidigenden und in meinen Augen zwischen den Zeilen drohenden Inhalten erhalte- ich werde weiterhin meine Meinung öffentlich äußern. 

Aber eine Frage habe ich noch an Dich "Fischmac": Warum sollte gerade ein Student "kleinere Töne" wählen? Oder sollte das auch nur eine - sagen wir mal angedeutete - Drohung sein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Nur mal zur Erinnerung, um was es eigentlich geht:
Dass der LSFV-SH nach wie vor - trotz der Klarstellung durch Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS - falsche Behauptungen auf seiner Startseite stehen hat.

Dass nämlich auch NDS nur eine Erpressungskündigung wie auch der LFSV-SH und andere gemacht hätte.

Und diese bei einer Fusion dann wie SH zurücknehmen würde.

Unten nochmal die Antwort auf Nachfrage, wo Herr Klasing dies eindeutig klarstellt, dass die Darstellung des LSFV-SH bezüglich des LSFV-NDS *EINDEUTIG FALSCH ist.*

Warum dies der LSFV-SH dennoch so veröffentlicht, kann man sich denken. 

Eine Möglichkeit:
Es soll wohl den Anglern in SH eine nicht vorhandene Einigkeit zu dieser (w)irren Fusion vorgegaukelt werden..



> *LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??​*Ein kopfschüttelnder Kommentar von Thomas Finkbeiner
> 
> 
> Eigentlich müsste man über einen Landesverband wie den LSFV-SH gar nicht groß berichten.
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ja, ich weiß, eigentlich wollte ich nichts mehr dazu schreiben..... doch ich sehe das etwas anders, ist aber nur meine bescheidene Meinung....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Erinnerung, um was es eigentlich geht:
> Dass der LSFV-SH nach wie vor - trotz der Klarstellung durch Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS - falsche Behauptungen auf seiner Startseite stehen hat.
> 
> Dass nämlich auch NDS nur eine Erpressungskündigung wie auch der LFSV-SH und andere gemacht hätte.
> ...


 




> *das Präsidium* des LSFV Niedersachsen e.V. *hat* heute in Gesamtheit einstimmig *beschlossen*, die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF mit Wirksamkeit zum 31.12.2013 zu kündigen.
> Das anliegende Kündigungsschreiben befindet sich nunmehr in der Postzustellung.
> *Update: Das Einschreiben wurde am 12.12.2012 entgegengenommen*
> An dieser Stelle danke ich allen Präsidiumsmitgliedern für die Unterstützung und die mitwirkenden Beiträge im Entscheidungsprozess.
> ...


 
Danach hat Klasing für mich nichts anders gemacht, als SH, nur in einer anderen Reihenfolge, er kündigt erst und fragt dann seine Mitglieder. Er hat vorsorglich gekündigt. muss diese Kündigung aber wieder zurücknehmen oder dem VDSF wieder beitreten, sofern das seine Mitglieder am 05.05.2013 so wünschen. Egal, wie wahrscheinlich das nun ist, dass die Mitglieder zustimmen oder nicht. 100% endgültig ist das zumindest nicht.

Von daher ist der Austritt von Niedersachsen noch nicht endgültig, sondern nur eine Prasidiumsentscheidung (8 Personen), aber keine Entscheidung der Mitglieder (ca. 80.000 und mehr?.....).

Weiß in Niedersachsen eigentlich schon jeder organisierte Angler, worum es geht, sind die eigentlich komplett durch ihre Vorstände informiert, oder reicht zur Informnation das einfügen von PDF-Dateien zur vollumfänglichen Information aller Mitglieder, was ja anderen Verbänden vorgeworfen wird und Niedersachsen so viel besser macht.????|uhoh:

Auf deren Homepage haben insgesamt bis Dato ja lediglich 21794 User zugegriffen, die nicht alle in Niedersachsen organisiert sind. Selbst wenn das alles Mitglieder wären, dann wären noch ca. 60.000 +X Mitglieder nicht informiert..., oder gibt es irgend eine Bestätigung, dass alle Vereine die Unterlagen zu 100% haben und an die Mitglieder weitergereicht haben?


So und nun verschwinde ich wieder.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Siehe oben:


			
				LSFV-NDS schrieb:
			
		

> *Auf Grund der aktuellen Situation im VDSF und der Planung zur Schaffung eines DAFV ist es dem LSFV-Nds. nicht möglich, in einem dieser beiden Verbände auf solcher Basis Mitglied zu sein. *



Zudem die weiteren Äußerungen und Veröffentlichungen vom LSFV-NDS:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254524
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254631
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254487


Und auch der Präsident des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes nimmt genauso klar Stellung, wenngleich der meines Wissens nicht im LSFV-NDS, sondern nur Niedersachse als solcher ist:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254805

Das zeigt aber, dass es nicht nur Schleswig-Holsteiner im Norden gibt..

Sondern auch noch Leute die selber denken und nicht nur Verbandsmärchen nachbeten...


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß, eigentlich wollte ich nichts mehr dazu schreiben..... doch ich sehe das etwas anders, ist aber nur meine bescheidene Meinung....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wie stehst Du zu der Aussage Deines Verbandes?

Ich zitiere:"_Infolge dessen haben bisher die Landesverbände Thüringen ab 2013 und  Bayern, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Niedersachsen und Baden-Württemberg ab  2014 ihren Austritt aus dem VDSF erklärt. *Sie kehren wohl zurück, wenn  die Verschmelzung nun am 15. Februar 2013 gelingt*."

*Dies ist doch glatt gelogen.
Der LSFV NDS wird NICHT im VDSF verbleiben wenn die Verschmelzung am 15. Februar gelingt!

Dazu fehlen diverse Voraussetzungen.
*_ 
Darüber solltest Du mal mit R. Vollborn sprechen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Jupp, die Aussage eines einzigen Präsidiumsmitgliedes, maximal von 8 Personen.

Aber nicht im Geringsten in irgendeiner Form die Meinung der Mitglieder.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Weiß in Niedersachsen eigentlich schon jeder organisierte Angler, worum es geht, sind die eigentlich komplett durch ihre Vorstände informiert, oder reicht zur Informnation das einfügen von PDF-Dateien zur vollumfänglichen Information aller Mitglieder, was ja anderen Verbänden vorgeworfen wird und Niedersachsen so viel besser macht.????|uhoh:



Für so dumm, wie man Dich nach diesen Zeilen einschätzen muss, halte ich Dich nun wahrlich nicht.

Was soll das also ?

Dass ein Verband Dokumente öffentlich zugänglich macht, die anderen Verbänden nach eigener Aussage nicht mal bekannt sein sollen, oder die von den Entscheidern nicht mal gelesen wurden, ist ein Quantensprung in Richtung Informationspolitik.

Was ist von Verbänden zu halten, die diese Dokumente auf ihren Geschäftsstellen zur Ansicht ausliegen haben, obwohl sie diese durch ihren Internetauftritt jedem Angler zur Verfügung stellen könnten?

Du entwickelst Dich immer mehr zum Forentroll, hier wie auch im SH-Forum. Ich finde das bedauerlich, denn früher konnte man fachlich mit Dir diskutieren.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und wie stehst Du zu der Aussage Deines Verbandes?
> 
> Ich zitiere:"_Infolge dessen haben bisher die Landesverbände Thüringen ab 2013 und Bayern, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Niedersachsen und Baden-Württemberg ab 2014 ihren Austritt aus dem VDSF erklärt. *Sie kehren wohl zurück, wenn die Verschmelzung nun am 15. Februar 2013 gelingt*."_
> 
> ...


 
Da wurde etwas pauschal formuliert, es steht dort aber auch das Wort "wohl", dass bedeutet, dass es nicht so sein muss. Für Niedersachsen müsste da eventuell ien Ergänzung rein, das darüber noch die Mitglieder entscheiden müssen.  Somit ist das keine klare Lüge, sondern maximal eine Pauschalisierung, die so nicht eintreffen muss, aber immer noch kann.

Der Austritt Niedersachsens ist aber auf keinen Fall endgültig, dass ist er erst am 05.05.2013, wenn die Mitglieder das mehrheitlich so entschieden haben. Solange bleibt es lediglich ein Alleingang des Präsidiums, sie haben dafür keine Mitgliederentscheidung, die selbst nach Aussage vonn Herrn Klasing gem. deren Satzung erforderlich ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

In NDS spricht wenigstens ein gewählter Präsident Klartext und schwadroniert nicht nur ein bezahlter Angestellter rum....


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Jupp, die Aussage eines einzigen Präsidiumsmitgliedes, maximal von 8 Personen.
> 
> Aber nicht im Geringsten in irgendeiner Form die Meinung der Mitglieder.



Sorry Dorschgreifer, willst Du mich nun verarschen?

Dann hat diese Aussage nichts auf einer HP zu suchen oder ist als persönliche Meinung kenntlich zu machen.
Und es ist klar zu kennzeichnen, dass dies nicht die Meinung des gesamten Vorstandes ist.

Sorry, diese Art und Weise ist absolut unprofessionell.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Siehe oben:


			
				LSFV-NDS schrieb:
			
		

> *Auf Grund der aktuellen Situation im VDSF und der Planung zur Schaffung eines DAFV ist es dem LSFV-Nds. nicht möglich, in einem dieser beiden Verbände auf solcher Basis Mitglied zu sein. *



Zudem die weiteren Äußerungen und Veröffentlichungen vom LSFV-NDS:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254524
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254631
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254487


Und auch der Präsident des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes nimmt genauso klar Stellung, wenngleich der meines Wissens nicht im LSFV-NDS, sondern nur Niedersachse als solcher ist:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254805

Das zeigt aber, dass es nicht nur Schleswig-Holsteiner im Norden gibt..

Sondern auch noch Leute die selber denken und nicht nur Verbandsmärchen nachbeten...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was ist von Verbänden zu halten, die diese Dokumente auf ihren Geschäftsstellen zur Ansicht ausliegen haben, obwohl sie diese durch ihren Internetauftritt jedem Angler zur Verfügung stellen könnten?


 
Naja, ich frage mich, wo die Dokumente mehr Mitglieder erreichen. Beide Varianten erreichen nicht 100% der Mitglieder, damit sind beide Varianten durchaus verbesserungswürdig. Eine 100%ige Sicherheit bietet nur die Postzustellung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Naja, ich frage mich, wo die Dokumente mehr Mitglieder erreichen. Beide Varianten erreichen nicht 100% der Mitglieder, damit sind beide Varianten durchaus verbesserungswürdig. Eine 100%ige Sicherheit bietet nur die Postzustellung.




Hhmmm.. mal sehen.

Wenn Du Deine Beiträge in Word schreibst, ausdruckst und neben Deinen PC legst, oder ob Du sie direkt hier im Forum postest, frage ich mich, wo sie wohl mehr User erreichen.

Verdammt schwierige Sache das.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In NDS spricht wenigstens ein gewählter Präsident Klartext und schwadroniert nicht nur ein bezahlter Angestellter rum....


 
Und was ist dies mehr wert? Das ist auch nur seine persönliche Meinung dazu, maximal die seines Präsidiums (8 Personen) und was haben seine zigtausend Mitglieder dazu gesagt?

Nach wie vor hat er keine Ahnung, was seine Mitglieder wollen. Er stimmt im Zweifel im Februar so ab, wie er, maximal sein Präsidium es möchte, aber alles ohne das geringste Wissen, was seine Mitglieder wollen....

In SH wurden zumindest schon die Vorstände einbezogen, einige Vereine haben vor der LV-Versammlung eine Außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlungen einberufen, um ihre Mitglieder zu befragen.

Wo und wie hat sich Herr Klasing eine Mitgliedermeinung seiner Mitglieder in seinem Verband eingeholt?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hhmmm.. mal sehen.
> 
> Wenn Du Deine Beiträge in Word schreibst, ausdruckst und neben Deinen PC legst, oder ob Du sie direkt hier im Forum postest, frage ich mich, wo sie wohl mehr User erreichen.
> 
> Verdammt schwierige Sache das.


 
Auch hier beteiligen sich ja nur extrem wenige an dem Thema und hier wollen diejenigen das per internet beziehen. Eine gute Verbands- oder Vereinsgeschäftsstelle hat da teilweise eine großen Mitgliederdurchlauf.

Und hier kommt noch dazu, dass auch nichtorganisierte das lesen und dazu schreiben. Im Verband oder Verein hat man zu 100% seine Mitglieder.

Hier will man User erreichen, die eh im Internet aktiv sind und im Verband Mitglieder, und da auch diejenigen, die das Internet nicht die Bohne interessiert.

Krücken sind beides, 100% geht nur per Post an jedes einzelne Mitglied persönlich.


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Das jemand vom SH Verband über optimale Informationspolitik schreibt ist wohl unter Realsatire abzulegen und sollte lediglich mit einem Lachen kommentiert werden.

Herr Klasig hat eine Entscheidung im Sinne der Angler getroffen. Das belegen die ganzen Informationen zu dem Fusionsdrama. Damit wird er 100%ig seiner Rolle als Vorsitzender gerecht.

Da können sich die Landesverbände, die nur den eigenen Posten und Geld im Sinne haben, ein Beispiel dran nehmen.


----------



## smithie (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Auch hier beteiligen sich ja nur extrem wenige an dem Thema und hier wollen diejenigen das per internet beziehen. Eine gute Verbands- oder Vereinsgeschäftsstelle hat da teilweise eine großen Mitgliederdurchlauf.
> 
> Und hier kommt noch dazu, dass auch nichtorganisierte das lesen und dazu schreiben. Im Verband oder Verein hat man zu 100% seine Mitglieder.
> 
> ...


Was für eine aberwitzige Argumentation.

Wieviel Mehraufwand ist es, die Dokumente nicht nur auszudrucken, sondern auch die pdfs online zu stellen?
Ich schätze mal 30 min. der Verbandssekretärin.
Dann hat man sichergestellt, dass m.H. der beiden "Krücken" noch mehr Mitglieder erreicht/mitgenommen werden - darum geht es doch! oder? ... |bigeyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Wenn der LSFV NDS die Dokumente auf der Homepage veröffentlicht und darauf gute 22.000 User darauf zugreifen, von denen schätzen wir mal 5000 aus NDS kommen, sind das immer noch 4990 Angler mehr, die die Dokumente zu lesen bekommen, als die Mitarbeiter der Geschäftsstelle des LSFV S-H- Wir sollten nämlich nicht vergessen, dass die Veröffentlichung der Unterlagen in S-H und die Mitgliederversammlung im Dezember nur auf Grund der Veröffentlichungen im Internet und den daraus resultierenden Druck geschehen sind! Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt waren die Unterlagen in Kiel unter Verschluss! Sogar bis zur eigentlichen Abstimmung wurden die Unterlagen nicht einmal den Vorständen der Angelvereine vorgelegt! Nach meinen Informationen hatten nicht einmal die Kreisverbände in S-H diese Informationen bei den Abstimmungen vorliegen. Jetzt wird in S-H auf dicke Hose gemacht "Wir haben eine Mitgliederversammlung abgehalten und nehmen alle unsere Mitglieder mit ins Boot". Das ist doch nur Bullshi* und BlaBlaBla...Die möchten nur ihre Hände in Unschuld waschen. Das passt zu Herrn V. Habt Ihr ihm denn alle die Hand geschüttelt und den Kopf gekrauelt? Ich habe gehört das mag er...

Rüdiger, ich weiß ja jetzt, dass Du sehr viel für die Anglerschaft in Deinem Kreisgebiet tust und auch getan hast. Dafür hast Du meine Hochachtung, wirklich! Aber mit Deinen immer noch den Landesverband verteidigenden und teilweise wahrheitsverdrehenden Äußerungen stellst Du Dich wieder ins Abseits. Schweige doch einfach zu diesen Thema. Damit gewinnst Du mehr Anerkennung als mit diesen (in meinen Augen falschen) Äußerungen. Danken wird es Dir in Kiel eh keiner...


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



> Danken wird es Dir in Kiel eh keiner...


So sieht es aus, wenige kritsche Anmerkungen eines langjährigen Forenmoderators führten dann auch zur Verabschiedung von Herrn V. Alles im NSG Behrensdorf Thread nachzulesen. Hier in SH wird Engagement eben noch belohnt, aber nur, solange es 100% Linientreu ist.

Auch dein restlicher Post ist richtig. Ohne das AB wäre das ganze Gemauschel um die Fusion nie ans Licht gekommen. Die Denkweise hier oben ist klar, alles Vereine und deren Mitglieder sind Zahlvieh und sollen das Maul halten, damit das Präsidium einen ruhigen Tag hat. Im genannten NSG Thread wurde von Herrn V. auch nur angemerkt, das der Landesverband garnicht zuständig ist. Das wäre so auf den ersten Blick erst einmal Peinlich. Wenn man nun noch Berücksichtigt, das der selbe Herr V. Politiker und Umweltpolitischer Sprecher ist (!), dann kann ein normal denkender Mensch nurnoch mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Schweige doch einfach zu diesen Thema. Damit gewinnst Du mehr Anerkennung als mit diesen (in meinen Augen falschen) Äußerungen. Danken wird es Dir in Kiel eh keiner...


 
Ob die Äußerungen falsch sind oder nicht, dass lasse ich mal dahingestellt. Ich habe mich nur gefragt, inwiefern die organisierten Angler in NS wirklich besser informiert sind als anderswo. Aber Du hast Recht, ich schweige lieber wieder, ist wohl besser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Nur mal zur Erinnerung, um was es eigentlich geht:
Dass der LSFV-SH nach wie vor - trotz der Klarstellung durch Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS - falsche Behauptungen auf seiner Startseite stehen hat.

Dass nämlich auch NDS nur eine Erpressungskündigung wie auch der LFSV-SH und andere gemacht hätte.

Und diese bei einer Fusion dann wie SH zurücknehmen würde.

Unten nochmal die Antwort auf Nachfrage, wo Herr Klasing dies eindeutig klarstellt, dass die Darstellung des LSFV-SH bezüglich des LSFV-NDS *EINDEUTIG FALSCH ist.*

Warum dies der LSFV-SH dennoch so veröffentlicht, kann man sich denken. 

Eine Möglichkeit:
Es soll wohl den Anglern in SH eine nicht vorhandene Einigkeit zu dieser (w)irren Fusion vorgegaukelt werden..



> *LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??​*Ein kopfschüttelnder Kommentar von Thomas Finkbeiner
> 
> 
> Eigentlich müsste man über einen Landesverband wie den LSFV-SH gar nicht groß berichten.
> ...



Siehe oben:


			
				LSFV-NDS schrieb:
			
		

> *Auf Grund der aktuellen Situation im VDSF und der Planung zur Schaffung eines DAFV ist es dem LSFV-Nds. nicht möglich, in einem dieser beiden Verbände auf solcher Basis Mitglied zu sein. *



Zudem die weiteren Äußerungen und Veröffentlichungen vom LSFV-NDS:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254524
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254631
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254487


Und auch der Präsident des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes nimmt genauso klar Stellung, wenngleich der meines Wissens nicht im LSFV-NDS, sondern nur Niedersachse als solcher ist:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254805

Das zeigt aber, dass es nicht nur Schleswig-Holsteiner im Norden gibt..

Sondern auch noch Leute die selber denken und nicht nur Verbandsmärchen nachbeten...


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Wenn du mal dazu in der Lage wärst, wenigstens die Offensichtlichen Peinlichkeiten und Defizite deines Verbandes auch als solche zu benennen, statt mit hanebüchenen Thesen alles zu relativieren, dann würde man hier mal weiter kommen.

In eurem Forum werden nicht Linientreue ja gleich ausgesiebt, also ist eine Diskussion dort nicht möglich. Sehen ja auch alle.

Das AB wird von den Verbandstruen größtenteils gemieden, denn hier kommen Fragen und Fakten, welche euch auf den Boden der Tatsache holen und ihr euch eingestehen müsstet, das gewisse Dinge schlecht gelaufen sind. Tut man das nicht, so wie du, dann haben lediglich die Leute hier was zu lachen. Aber Grundsätzlich wird kein Schritt nach vorne gemacht.


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Da wurde etwas pauschal formuliert, es steht dort aber auch das Wort "wohl", dass bedeutet, dass es nicht so sein muss. Für Niedersachsen müsste da eventuell ien Ergänzung rein, das darüber noch die Mitglieder entscheiden müssen.  Somit ist das keine klare Lüge, sondern maximal eine Pauschalisierung, die so nicht eintreffen muss, aber immer noch kann.
> 
> Der Austritt Niedersachsens ist aber auf keinen Fall endgültig, dass ist er erst am 05.05.2013, wenn die Mitglieder das mehrheitlich so entschieden haben. Solange bleibt es lediglich ein Alleingang des Präsidiums, sie haben dafür keine Mitgliederentscheidung, die selbst nach Aussage vonn Herrn Klasing gem. deren Satzung erforderlich ist.



Es ist eine Lüge.
Hier werden Hoffnungen gemacht für die es keinen Anlass gibt.


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wenn du mal dazu in der Lage wärst, wenigstens die Offensichtlichen Peinlichkeiten und Defizite deines Verbandes auch als solche zu benennen, statt mit hanebüchenen Thesen alles zu relativieren, dann würde man hier mal weiter kommen.
> 
> In eurem Forum werden nicht Linientreue ja gleich ausgesiebt, also ist eine Diskussion dort nicht möglich. Sehen ja auch alle.
> 
> Das AB wird von den Verbandstruen größtenteils gemieden, denn hier kommen Fragen und Fakten, welche euch auf den Boden der Tatsache holen und ihr euch eingestehen müsstet, das gewisse Dinge schlecht gelaufen sind. Tut man das nicht, so wie du, dann haben lediglich die Leute hier was zu lachen. Aber Grundsätzlich wird kein Schritt nach vorne gemacht.



MIt der Akzeptanz unterschiedlicher Meinungen hat auch dieses Board manchmal seine Probleme.
Und in gewissen Dingen kann ich auch R. Vollborn verstehen. Manche Fragen der User muss man nicht verstehen bzw. drehen sich im Kreis oder ..Sorry...zeugen von extremer Unwissenheit.
Als viel beschäftiger Mann kann einem dann schon die Geduld abhanden kommen.

Ich sag nur Bundesfinanzministerium und Wettfischen.

Nein, dies ist nicht zynisch gemeint sondern mein Ernst.

Ich persönlich bin diesbezüglich auch etwas sozialer eingestellt. Als Jugendwart muss man wohl schon etwas mehr Geduld mitbringen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Naja, das die Leute unwissend sind, ist auch kein Wunder, wenn man Informationspolitisch vom Verband blöd gehalten wird. Nur damit die in Ruhe ihren Kram machen können.

Zu der Überbeschäftigung. Wer sich das aussucht, soll dann auch nicht jammern. 

Zu dem Anerkennen von anderen Meinungen. Das is so eine Sache. Der Verband fällt dadurch auf, das Menschen die Anfüttern Umweltsünder sind (während 40 Gufi+Bleikopf abreissen OK sind) und das Leute die Weissfische fangen Tierschänder sind (während Brandungsangeln und das verangeln von hunderten/tausenden untermaßigen Fischen OK ist).

Hier kommen dann Meinungen, welche meine Freizeitausübung direkt negativ beeinflussen. Das anerkennen solcher Meinungen hat aber viel mehr mit Selbstaufgabe, als allem anderen zu tun.

Und im AB sind halt noch ein paar Typen, welche sich nicht von anderen Menschen diktieren lassen wollen, was sie Angeln, was sie zurücksetzen und welche Methode sie einsetzen!

Deswegen mögen die Verbände das AB auch nicht, weil sich hier Leute tummeln, welche keine Guru Verbände brauchen, die unser Leben/Freizeitgstaltung diktieren. In deren Forum sieht das dagegen anders aus. Hier bilden sich die Leute noch eine eigene Meinung.

Deshalb tun sich hier einige schwer mit der Anerkennung von Meinungen, welche sie selber negativ beeinflussen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und in gewissen Dingen kann ich auch R. Vollborn verstehen. Manche Fragen der User muss man nicht verstehen bzw. drehen sich im Kreis oder ..Sorry...zeugen von extremer Unwissenheit.
> Als viel beschäftiger Mann kann einem dann schon die Geduld abhanden kommen.



Sehe ich ziemlich anders. Er muss ja nicht antworten, nur wenn, dann sollten diese Antworten wahr und klar sein.
Viel auffälliger ist aber die Tatsache, dass Robert Vollborn dort sehr alleine gelassen wird.
Wo sind sie denn in den Diskussionen die sog. linientreuen?

Meiner Meinung nach sind sie uninformiert oder desinteressiert, oder beides. Tauchen nur ab und an auf, wenn Robert Vollborn in seinen alten Stil zurückfällt. Dann sind sie da und reißen das Maul auf. Jedoch nicht zur Sache, nur zum diffamieren.

Von Dorschgreifer z.B. habe ich seit Wochen weder hier noch im SH-Forum etwas sinnvolles zum Thema Fusion gelesen. 

Wenn er doch so gut informiert und so überzeugt ist, warum fehlen ihm dann jegliche  faktischen Argumente, um sich an einer Diskussion zu beteiligen?

Vielleicht kennt jemande den Film "Die Welle". Wenn nicht, sollte man sich ihn ansehen. Ist beängstigend nahe am Verbandsgeschehen.


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sehe ich ziemlich anders. Er muss ja nicht antworten, nur wenn, dann sollten diese Antworten wahr und klar sein.
> Viel auffälliger ist aber die Tatsache, dass Robert Vollborn dort sehr alleine gelassen wird.
> Wo sind sie denn in den Diskussionen die sog. linientreuen?
> 
> ...



Evtl. kann er nicht klar Antworten weil es einfach nichts klares gibt.
Oder man darf halt nicht alles öffentlich Mitteilen. 
Evtl. weiss er auch gar nicht um was es eigentlich geht. 
Jedenfalls erscheint mir sein letztes Posting so.
Er ist viel zu sehr auf SEINEN Landesverband fixiert.

Das Schweigen der anderen? Hmmm...es ist halt nicht schön in seinem Verband/ Verein als Querolant dazustehen.
Ich möchte derzeit auch nicht mit Lars tauschen.
Ich Frage mich bei ihm, wann er den Auswanderungsantrag stellt?  


Ehrlich gesagt, die Querschläger von Herr Vollborn gefallen mir auch nicht. Und die diversen dummen Kommentare der sonst schweigenden User...

reiche ich hiermit das Taschentuch.


----------



## Honeyball (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ...In eurem Forum werden nicht Linientreue ja gleich ausgesiebt, also ist eine Diskussion dort nicht möglich. Sehen ja auch alle.


Also ich bin da nach wie vor drin #c



Sharpo schrieb:


> MIt der Akzeptanz unterschiedlicher Meinungen hat auch dieses Board manchmal seine Probleme.
> Und in gewissen Dingen kann ich auch R. Vollborn verstehen. Manche Fragen der User muss man nicht verstehen bzw. drehen sich im Kreis oder ..Sorry...zeugen von extremer Unwissenheit.
> Als viel beschäftiger Mann kann einem dann schon die Geduld abhanden kommen.
> 
> ...



Ralle hat es schon vorweg genommen. Er steht da ziemlich alleine, sobald es ums Argumentieren und Begründen geht.

Aber das Verbands-Forum dort mit dem unabhängigen und verbandskritischen AB zu vergleichen, hakt ohnehin an allen Ecken und Kanten. Dort ist es ja fast wie ein persönliches Gespräch, nur dass jeder mitlesen kann, während hier ja nun Ansichten und Meinungen aus allen möglichen Ecken kommen.

Für die Informations- und Meinungsabfrage ist das SH-Forum aber völlig OK und wichtig. Eigentlich sollte so ein "Service" für jeden Verband und seinen Geschäftsführer selbstverständlich sein. Allerdings darf man auch nicht übersehen, welcher organisatorische Zeitaufwand damit verbunden sein kann.
Insofern sollten wir froh sein, dass es das SH-Forum und damit verbunden die Möglichkeit des direkten offenen Kontakts wenigstens gibt.


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Also ich bin da nach wie vor drin #c
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, daran "hängt" sich Herr Vollborn ja gerade aktuell auf.
Wie können wir es wagen in deren Forum fragen zu stellen und dann seine Antworten zu kritisieren.
Wir sollten doch dankbar sein das Antworten erfolgen, der LSFV Sh wäre schliesslich der einzige Verband der solch ein Medium zur Verfügung stellt.

Nur was nützt mir solch en Medium wenn keine Kommunikation zugelassen wird.
Und zur Kommunikation gehören auch kritische Fragen und Stellungnahmen.

Mir erscheint das Forum dort wahrlich als des Kaiserspalast.
Eintreten erlaubt aber bitte nicht schmutzig machen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich möchte derzeit auch nicht mit Lars tauschen.
> Ich Frage mich bei ihm, wann er den Auswanderungsantrag stellt?


 
Gar nicht...! Ich bin zu stolz auf das Land zwischen den Meeren... Aber ich arbeite daran, eines Tages die anderen auszuweisen .

Schlimm finde ich in "dem anderen Forum" das dort weiterhin Beiträge gelöscht werden, wenn sie der Führung nicht passen. Z.B wurde ein Beitrag mit der (sinngemäß von mir jetzt wiedergegeben) Frage an Herrn V. "Bitte nenne 3 Ziele und Aufgaben des neuen Bundesverbandes für 2013 die a) die Beitragszahlungen aus S-H rechtfertigen und b) ohne Bundesverband zu einem anderen und zugleich für uns Angler schlechteren Ergebnis führen würden und c) der DFV nicht alleine bearbeiten könnte." Die Frage wurde Minuten nach dem einstellen vermutlich durch Herrn V. gelöscht! Das nenne ich Kommunikation mit den Mitgliedern und passt zu der Überschrift in diesem Threas: Realitätsverlust!


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Sharpo, ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu!

Edit: und Fisherbandit natürlich auch.


----------



## mathei (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

na da sind wir doch in mv richtig gut dran. :vik:
wir haben kein forum, wo dann meinungen und fragen gelöscht werden.
und auf mails wird auch nicht geantwortet.
schön totschweigen alles #d


----------



## Dunraven (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Jupp, die Aussage eines einzigen Präsidiumsmitgliedes, maximal von 8 Personen.
> 
> Aber nicht im Geringsten in irgendeiner Form die Meinung der Mitglieder.



Äh das es schon Rücksprachen mit den Bezirken gab erhöht die Zahl schon mal.





Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und was ist dies mehr wert? Das ist auch  nur seine persönliche Meinung dazu, maximal die seines Präsidiums (8  Personen) und was haben seine zigtausend Mitglieder dazu gesagt?
> 
> Nach wie vor hat er keine Ahnung, was seine Mitglieder wollen. Er stimmt  im Zweifel im Februar so ab, wie er, maximal sein Präsidium es möchte,  aber alles ohne das geringste Wissen, was seine Mitglieder wollen....
> 
> ...



Hm Umfrage auf der Homepage, Mails an die Vereinsvorsitzenden, mit gleichzeitiger Veröffentlichung für ale Mitglieder auf der Homepage, Gespräche mit Vereinsvorsitzenden und Bezirksvorsitzenden, und auch mit Mitgliedern aus Vereinen. 

Und bei der JHV wird dann eben abgestimmt, mit der kompletten Faktenlage. Denn da ist der nächste Fusionstermin gelaufen, und es sollte auch klar sein ob es noch einen VDSF gibt aus dem man austreten kann, ob es einen DAFV gibt oder was auch immer. SH ist halt den Weg gegangen vorher Geld für eine außerordentliche Versammlung auszugeben und hat dann gehandelt, ohne zu wissen wie es nach dem Fusionsversuch aussieht. Nds. spart sich die unnötigen Kosten, holt sich im Vorfeld Meinungen ein, handelt wie es seine Aufgabe ist und kündigt vorsorglich, und holt sich die Bestätigung der Kündigung dann auf der normalem JHV, dann wenn die Lage eben klarer ist. Und die Bestätigung wird erfolgen, da bin ich sicher. Meine Stimmen werde ich pro Kündigung abgeben, und da bin ich sicher nicht allein.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Oje, deine Antwort wird ihm nicht gefallen, sieht er doch -mal wieder- ziemlich blöd mit seinem Gepostetem aus...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

S-H hat da mal wieder unnütz unsere Kohle mit dieser "Show-Veranstaltung" verbrannt, kostenloses Abendessen für jeden, Getränke, Saalmiete etc. Aber das können Politiker ja in allen Bereichen des Lebens- und wenn Politiker einen Landesverband als GF führen (und eventuell mit Frau Dr. HK auch einen zukünftigen neuen Bundesverband) muss man das halt akzeptieren. Nicht eigenes Geld lässt sich viel einfacher ausgeben. Die meisten hier in SH halten die Veranstaltung immer noch für großes Kino und somit können die in Kiel weiterwurschteln. Wir leben in einer Demokratie und wenn die Mehrheit gegen die Wand laufen will, dann muss man sie laufen lassen...Wenn die Beule dann weh tut, werden alle diese Wandläufer aufwachen. Und dann?


----------



## Honeyball (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Schliesse ich mich genau dem an, was ich dort auch geschrieben habe: Man hat in S-H eine demokratische Entscheidung herbeigeführt, damit manwas hat, um sich dran zu halten. Dass diese so ist, wie sie ist, liegt an Delegierten, die sich entweder nicht umfassend genug informieren, oder dievorliegenden Informationen nicht vollständig verarbeitet haben. #c
Und solche gibtsaußer in NDS nunmal beinahe überall.
Fragwürdig ist für mich nur, wie man die Aussagen von Herrn Klasing als Rückkehrankündigung mißinterpretieren, bzw. in einem offenenStatement verkaufen kann...
Das hinterlässt nunmal bei mir den Eindruck von Absicht, die dahinter steckt.#c


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Das hinterlässt nunmal bei mir den Eindruck von Absicht, die dahinter steckt.#c


 
Und dem schließe ich mich an. "Die" in Kiel stehen doch jetzt gut da. Was haben "die" denn getan bzw. wie können "die" ihre (Fehl-) Entscheidung den Mitgliedern später mal verkaufen?

1. Sie haben alle (?) Unterlagen veröffentlicht ==> wenn auch nur 2 Stunden vor der Versammlung, sprich keiner der Delegierten konnte sich damit - wenn überhaupt gewollt bzw. von den Desinteressierten Delegierten als notwendig erachtet - umfangreich beschäftigen; somit auch keine Fragen während der Versammlung

2. Die Delegierten/ Mitglieder haben entschieden ==> wenn auch nur abgenickt, da ja keine ausreichenden Informationen vorhanden (oder gar gewünscht) waren.

3. Es wurden nach der Fusion nicht alle Probleme von den Verantwortlichen wie zugesichert angegangen ==> die Probleme sind in meinen Augen noch nicht erkannt worden, ansonsten hätte man diese vorher klären müssen

4. Es war für "die" in Kiel vor der zweiten Abstimmung nicht ersichtlich, dass z.B. Niedersachsen auch nach erfolgter Fusion die Kündigung nicht zurücknimmt ==> erkennbar aus den Aussagen während der Versammlung am 21.12.2012. 

Und somit waschen sich "die" in Kiel ihre Hände in Unschuld, sollte das egal wie und wann in den Graben gehen. Dann sind die "Abnicker" schuld, denn diese haben ja entschieden. Sollte die Fusion überraschender Weise ein Erfolg werden, können "die" sich ja auf die Schulter klopfen, denn "die" haben das ja in die Wege geleitet und trotz aller Widerstände an der Fusion festgehalten. Die "Abnicker" werden beider akzeptieren und glauben. Da sind sie ja geübt drin. Also Schuld haben bei einem Scheitern, Schulter klopfen bei einem Erfolg. Über viele Jahre antrainiert. Es wird Zeit für ein "Big Change" in S-H. 

Die Zeit der Aufklärung wird auch in SH kommen! Wir ( 7 Mitglieder unseres AV) werden bei unserer nächsten JHV des Vereins emotional Diskutieren, beim Vorstand viele Dinge zu der Fusion und zur grundsätzlichen Verbandsarbeit hinterfragen und einen konstruktiven Gedankenaustausch zwischen den Mitgliedern fördern sowie diese motivieren, selbst aktiv zu werden. Auch wenn wir die Fusion nicht mehr  verhindern können, wir möchten auf jeden Fall eine neue, veränderte und umfangreiche Informationspolitik für uns Mitglieder erreichen, wenn nicht gar erzwingen. Es ist an der Zeit, dass in unserem Hobby das mündige Mitglied Einzug erhält.


----------



## Honeyball (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

...womit wir wieder beim eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads wären #6 :vik:

Halten wir also fest, dass es sich *nicht* um "kompletten Realitätsverlust" (Fragestellung im Threadtitel) handelt, sondern um ganz gezieltes, politisch bewusstes, diplomatisches Vorgehen. Und zwar um die tatsächlich einzige Vorgehensvariante, die -egal, was die Zukunft bringen wird- allen beteiligten Verantwortlichen (Verbandsführung und Delegierten) die Chance erhält, weder für irgendwelche Missstände verantwortlich gemacht werden zu können, noch diese dann als gegeben hinnehmen zu müssen, denn neu beschließen und abstimmen kann man ja jederzeit, schlimmstenfalls ist man ein Jahr länger Mitglied in irgendeinem Bundesverband als es eigentlich notwendig wäre (OK, what shall's:m).
Es ist also weder die Flucht vor dem Chaos noch das blinde Rennen ins Verderben, sondern nichts anderes als ein unruhiges auf der Stelle treten.

Es ist noch nichtmal so, wie ich in der ersten Erregung geäußert habe, eine Falschaussage, sondern einfach nur eine den eigenen Zielen und Ideen am ehesten entsprechende ..naja, nennen wir es mal: "bewusst gelenkte Interpretation" :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Dennoch bleibt die Frage, was ein Verband mit der Einstellung dees LSFV-SH in irgendeinem, wie auch immer gearteten, Bundesverband will.

Das Recht auf Selbstbestimmung kann man ihm nicht abstreiten, wenn es von den Mitgliedern gewollt ist. Warum dann die Gelder dieser Mitglieder in einem schwarzen Loch namens Bundesverband versenkt werden, ist unverständlich.


----------



## Wegberger (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo Ralle,



> Dennoch bleibt die Frage, was ein Verband mit der Einstellung dees  LSFV-SH in irgendeinem, wie auch immer gearteten, Bundesverband will.



ich denke mal, das das ggf. etwas mit dem historischen Vermächniss einiger SH Vorständler zu tun haben könnte und natürlich ist die Strategie als Mitläufer nicht aufzufallen aber trotzdem zukünftig "sein" regionales Süppchen zu kochen nicht abwegig.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Niemand hat gesagt, das es hier ausschliesslich ums Geld geht, oder?


----------



## schuessel (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Vielleicht hat irgendjemand, da ganz oben im hohen Norden  Angst, daß wenn die Angler am Wasser merken: "es geht auch ohne BV" - sie irgendwann überlegen: " könnte es nicht auch ohne LV gehen?"
Desswegen muß statusquo oder zumindest etwas ähnliches erhalten werden.


----------



## Dunraven (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> S-H hat da mal wieder unnütz unsere Kohle mit dieser "Show-Veranstaltung" verbrannt, kostenloses Abendessen für jeden, Getränke, Saalmiete etc.



So kann man es sehen, ABER Du solltest es auch anders sehen. Sie sind ja vom Vorstand scheinbar vorbehaltlos für den VDSF und DAFV. Da macht es also durchaus Sinn so eine Entscheidung, die ja im kompletten Gegensatz dazu steht, vorher mit den Mitgliedern zu bespechen und deren Legitimation sich zu holen. Positiv ist es auf jeden Fall das sie gefragt, und ihre Mitglieder gleich mit eingebunden haben (wie das genau gelaufen ist, das ist jetzt mal egal, denn das kann ich nicht beurteilen). Die Kosten für eine außerordentliche Versammlung sind da dann doch nebensächlich. Ich finde das sie richtig gehandelt haben, da sie ja in einer anderen Situation sind als Niedersachsen, die ja mit dem Austritt konsequent ihren Weg weiter gehen. Bei SH steht es aber eben im Gegensatz zur Bedingungslosen Unterstützung, also nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Da kanst Du ja froh sein, dem scheinbar vernünftigeren Verband im Norden anzugehören ;-)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Obwohl ja im Forum des LSFV SH immer wieder betont wird wie schlecht das AB und insbesondere die Recherchen sind, bin ich doch beeindruckt, dass wohl die meisten - auf jeden Fall der Pressesprecher des LSFV SH - hier intensiv jeden Beitrag liest. Wie könnte er sonst die Behauptung aufstellen, dass die Beiträge vom Insel Michi eine Kopie aus dem Anglerboard wären...Oder holt er sich hier die neuesten Informationen, die er in seinem Verband nicht erhält?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Und dann werden - wie ich gerade erfahren habe - kritische User die sich nicht freiwillig ergeben und nicht den Schwachsinn der Offiziellen mitgehen ohne Angabe von Gründen gesperrt! Hut ab vor dieser Art von Zensur in einem Forum des Landesverband. Sitzt der Verband in China oder Nordkorea? Ob der Zuspruch eines anderen Users - eigentlich Verbandstreuem Mitglied - die Sperre verursacht hat, weil man Angst hat es könnte noch mehr Zuspruch - also gegen die Fusion - kommen? 

Da es sich ja um eine offizielles Forum/ Medium des LSFV SH handelt und ein Mitglied ausgeschlossen wurde, stellt sich doch die Frage, ob dieses Mitglied den Beitrag für den Verband einbehalten darf...? #6


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und dann werden - wie ich gerade erfahren habe - kritische User die sich nicht freiwillig ergeben und nicht den Schwachsinn der Offiziellen mitgehen ohne Angabe von Gründen gesperrt! Hut ab vor dieser Art von Zensur in einem Forum des Landesverband. Sitzt der Verband in China oder Nordkorea? Ob der Zuspruch eines anderen Users - eigentlich Verbandstreuem Mitglied - die Sperre verursacht hat, weil man Angst hat es könnte noch mehr Zuspruch - also gegen die Fusion - kommen?
> 
> Da es sich ja um eine offizielles Forum/ Medium des LSFV SH handelt und ein Mitglied ausgeschlossen wurde, stellt sich doch die Frage, ob dieses Mitglied den Beitrag für den Verband einbehalten darf...? #6



Dies nennt man Demokratie.


----------



## Knispel (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und dann werden - wie ich gerade erfahren habe - kritische User die sich nicht freiwillig ergeben und nicht den Schwachsinn der Offiziellen mitgehen ohne Angabe von Gründen gesperrt! Hut ab vor dieser Art von Zensur in einem Forum des Landesverband.


 
Die werden ja "nur" gesperrt aber das ist nichts neues im VDSF-Land. Ich bin vor ca. 20 Jahren deswegen im hohen Bogen aus dem Vorstand eines Landesfischereiverbandes im Norden dieser Republik geflogen und gelte heute noch bei vielen "Funktionsträgern" die damals schon "an der Macht" saßen, als Vogelfrei bzw. unerwünschte Person ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Meinst du den Account wo nun "Gast..." druntersteht?


----------



## Pitti (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Wie viele Verbände gibt es eigentlich in Deutschland die uns Angler vertreten ? Habe noch einen gefunden, der sich das auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat. Je weiter ich mich da rein informiere werden es immer mehr. 
http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/


----------



## Wegberger (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo,

vielleicht sollte man die Klaviatur einfach anders spielen. 

Eine sinnvolle Initative könnte ja sein, das MV Schleppangelverbot ostseeweit auszurollen.  Das würde dem Naturschutzgedanken doch wirklich entgegen kommen.


----------



## Dunraven (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Pitti schrieb:


> Wie viele Verbände gibt es eigentlich in Deutschland die uns Angler vertreten ? Habe noch einen gefunden, der sich das auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat. Je weiter ich mich da rein informiere werden es immer mehr.
> http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/



Einen, den von Dir genannten.
Denn siehe 





> *Zum Deutschen Fischerei-Verband gehören fünf Spartenverbände*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der ist es also der für den VDSF und DAV die Arbeit macht. Vor allem ist das die starke einheitliche Stimme die wir ja angeblich nicht haben. Nur das sie deutlich stärker ist als der DAFV es sein wird, da sie ja zusätzlich zu dessen Mitgliedern noch drei andere Verbände als Unterstützung dabei hat. Leider können Landesverbände da nicht Mitglied werden. Wenn das möglich wäre, dann wäre damit auch der DAFV überflüssig, weil der DFV ja das einzige Ziel des DAFV (alle unter einer Stimme bündeln) besser erledigen könnte, da er ja noch mehr Mitglieder besitzt. Witzigerweise macht er aber ja auch jetzt schon diesen Fusionsgrun überflüssig, da er ja schon die angestrebte gemeinsame Stimme beider Vereine bildet, denn beide gehören ihm an und er spricht damit auch schon seit Jahren für DAV und VDSF zusammen.

Wenn es dort irgendwann mal eine Satzungsänderung geben würde, die es auch Landesverbänden ermöglichen würde Mitglied zu werden, dann würde man am Ende trotzdem, sollte die Fusion wieder scheitern, und alle Austritte damit bestehen bleiben, evt. doch noch eine vereinte Stimme unter einem Dach behalten können. Aber das kann ja nicht im Interesse des DAFV sein, da er damit ja überflüssig würde.


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Du weißt aber schon, dass Du gerade über einen Verband sprichst, in dem ein gewisser Peter Mohnert immer noch Vizepräsident ist.

Ich denke zwar, dass auch der Präsident des DFV, Holger Ortel, über Mohnerts Machenschaften gegenüber Herrn Klasing informiert ist, aber ob man ihn aus diesem (oder anderen) Gründen so einfach da rauskicken kann und will, ist sicherlich fraglich.
Soviel ich weiß, wird Herr Ortel aber von Thomas auf dem Laufenden gehalten und ist in jedem Fall mit im Verteiler aller offenen Briefe etc.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Immerhin scheint es dem SH Verabnd selber peinlich zu sein, die Kritiker in ihrem -öffentichen- Forum kalt zu stellen. Diesmal haben sie den Account nicht gelöscht, sondern nur als Gast kaltgestellt, damit das nicht so auffällt.


----------



## Dunraven (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass Du gerade über einen Verband sprichst, in dem ein gewisser Peter Mohnert immer noch Vizepräsident ist.




Hm hat der uns nicht an Thomas gezeigt wieviel der Titel zu sagen hat?


----------



## antonio (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

laut aussagen in deren forum sind fragen und infos zu den finanzen nicht von interesse und bedeutung.

antonio


----------



## Wegberger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo,



> laut aussagen in deren forum sind fragen und infos zu den finanzen nicht von interesse und bedeutung.


und dort ist die Erde auch noch eine Scheibe ......


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und dort ist die Erde auch noch eine Scheibe ......




Ja. das hat mich auch erstaunt.
Ich hatte den Beitrag in dem Thread "Verschmelzung: Hier nur sachliche Beiträge" eingestellt. Nur die Fakten, ohne jeglich Wertung.

Das wurde von Robert Vollborn jedoch offenbar als unsachlich angesehen, und mir mitgeteilt, dass :

Zitat:

*In dem anderen thread geben wir Informationen weiter, die von Interesse und Bedeutung sind​*
Daraus kann man schlussfolgern, dass für den LSFV SH, dort vertreten durch den Geschäftführer Robert Vollborn, grundlegende und immer noch ungeklärte Fragen zur finanziellen Situation der beiden Dachverbände weder von Interesse, noch von Bedeutung sind.


----------



## Wegberger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo Ralle,

deswegen frage dich mal, was die wahren Bewegründe sein könnten ?

Wenn nix mehr logisch erscheint, sind die einfachsten Gründe die naheliegensten ---- auch wenn ungeheuherlich erscheint.


----------



## antonio (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

die beiträge werden immer besser dort.
wenns nicht so traurig wäre, könnte man nur drüber lachen.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> deswegen frage dich mal, was die wahren Bewegründe sein könnten ?
> 
> Wenn nix mehr logisch erscheint, sind die einfachsten Gründe die naheliegensten ---- auch wenn ungeheuherlich erscheint.



Ich wittere da bezüglich der Fusion eigentlich keine unlauteren Vorteilsabsichten.

Ich glaube vielmehr es ist eine aus Jahrzehnten quasi unangefochtener Herrschaft geborene, grenzenlose Arroganz und Selbstverliebtheit, sowie die Unfähigkeit zur Selbstreflexion. Und nicht nur in SH, sondern in allen Ländern außer nun Niedersachsen.

Jahrzehntelang hat man im Prinzip machen können, was man wollte. Es hat kaum jemanden interessiert, und wenn es doch mal kritische Stimmen gab, dann immer nur im kleinen Kreis und die wurden recht schnell plattgebügelt.

Mit der Dimension Internet können viele Funktionäre ebenso wenig umgehen, wie mit der Tatsache, dass in großem Stil hinterfragt wird.

Den VDSF hat es "schon immer gegeben" und deshalb muss er einfach gut und richtig sein. Die Frage nach dem Zweck stellt sich im Grunde nicht, dessen Existenz ist Zweck genug.
Es ist ein Götze geworden, der nicht gestürzt werden darf.

Und nun prasseln plötzlich Fragen und Kritik auf diese Leute ein, und zwar mit einer Macht und Dichte, dass die sich gar nicht helfen können. Fragen und Kritik, deren ehrliche Selbstbeantwortung sie einen großen Teil ihres bisherigen Wirkens als falsch und unverantwortlich erkennen lassen muss. 
Das ist eine schwierige Sache, mit der nicht jeder umgehen kann.

Und so versucht man nach wie vor, Kritiker mundtot zu machen, flüchtet sich in unhaltbare Argumente ohne Substanz, weil man gar keine andere Möglichkeit hat, ein "weiter so" anders durchzuhalten.


Darum glaube ich auch, dass weder die jetzige Fusion, noch irgendwelche Austritte von Landesverbänden - aus welchem Anlass auch immer - die richtige Entscheidung sind.

Einzig richtig wäre, die Fusion als gescheiterten Versuch zu erkennen und aufzugeben, wieder in die Lager VDSF und DAV zurückzukehren und zu begreifen, dass ein Umbruch stattfindet.

Wenn wir, die Basis, nicht nachgeben und weiter und noch viel stärker Druck ausüben, dann wird ein Läuterungsprozess in Gang kommen. Dann werden die, die es noch können, einsehen und umdenken und die übrigen abdanken oder abgedankt werden.

Aber das geschieht nicht, wenn wir Angler uns nicht weiter und noch stärker um unsere Belange kümmern und immer wieder und weiter bohren.

Nur dann, in ein paar Jahren, kann man einen erneuten, professionellen und offenen Versuch unternehmen, die beiden Bundesverbände zu vereinen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



antonio schrieb:


> die beiträge werden immer besser dort.
> wenns nicht so traurig wäre, könnte man nur drüber lachen.
> 
> antonio



Ja.

Es ist aber auch ein offenes Forum, in dem sich jeder anmelden und Fragen stellen kann. Das sollte vielmehr genutzt werden.


----------



## Wegberger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo,



> Es ist aber auch ein offenes Forum, in dem sich jeder anmelden und Fragen stellen kann. Das sollte vielmehr genutzt werden.



Nein . S-H sollte komplett für eine bundesweite Naturschutzquote geopfert werden - dort kein Angeln ;-) und ansonsten freies Angel.  

Ich denke das könnte das Personal dort auch noch als Fortschritt verkaufen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

@ Ralle, volle Zustimmung!

und 

@ Wegberger, wenn in SH generelles Angelverbot herrschen würde, dann würde der Veraband das nicht nur als Erfolg verkaufen, die Leute im dortigen Forum würden auch applaudieren...


----------



## Wegberger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

ich weiss

Lese die aktuelle Antwort des SH-Sonnenkönigs -> ist er der neue Vize ?


----------



## Pitti (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Zitat: Dunraven

Der ist es also der für den VDSF und DAV die Arbeit macht. Vor allem ist das die starke einheitliche Stimme die wir ja angeblich nicht haben. Nur das sie deutlich stärker ist als der DAFV es sein wird, da sie ja zusätzlich zu dessen Mitgliedern noch drei andere Verbände als Unterstützung dabei hat. Leider können Landesverbände da nicht Mitglied werden. Wenn das möglich wäre, dann wäre damit auch der DAFV überflüssig, weil der DFV ja das einzige Ziel des DAFV (alle unter einer Stimme bündeln) besser erledigen könnte, da er ja noch mehr Mitglieder besitzt. Witzigerweise macht er aber ja auch jetzt schon diesen Fusionsgrun überflüssig, da er ja schon die angestrebte gemeinsame Stimme beider Vereine bildet, denn beide gehören ihm an und er spricht damit auch schon seit Jahren für DAV und VDSF zusammen.

Danke für Deine ausführliche Antwort, aber verstehen tue ich das dann nicht, wenn ja die Verbände nun schon vertreten sind (im DFV). Wo liegt dann der Sinn und das erstreben dann. Was würde sich ändern, das Einsparen der Beiträge für den DFV ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Pitti schrieb:


> Danke für Deine ausführliche Antwort, aber verstehen tue ich das dann nicht, wenn ja die Verbände nun schon vertreten sind (im DFV). Wo liegt dann der Sinn und das erstreben dann. Was würde sich ändern, das Einsparen der Beiträge für den DFV ?



Ich denke nicht, dass ein fusionierter Verband aus dem DFV austreten würde. Das wäre ja totaler Quatsch.

Selbst die Bayern sehen im DFV ja den großen, einheitlichen Verband, in dem die beiden Angler-Dachverbände organisiert sind.

http://www.lfvbayern.de/lfv/fischereiorganisation-und-links/


Das ist ja auch ein Grund, warum dieses drängen mit dem Argument, endlich mit einer einheitlichen Stimme in Bund und Europa vertreten zu sein, vollkommener Blödsinn ist.

Das ist ja längst der Fall.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

@Wegberger, immerhin beantwortet er mal wieder indirekt die Hauptfrage dieses Threads mit einem dicken "Ja".

Man merkt das er Politiker und Jurist ist. Einfach nicht in der Lage mal Klartext zu reden, Fragen zu beantworten und ggf. selbstkritisch zu sein. Das ist doch sowas von abgehoben. Immer nur drumherum reden und Sachen verdrehen. Aber so dreist sein und das dann den anderen vorwerfen.


----------



## Pitti (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Na dann scheint es ja ein Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm zu werden, lol.lol


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Wie man lesen kann, fällt Robert Vollborn jetzt wieder in die alte Mentalität der Meinungsunterdrückung zurück. Es hätte mich auch irgendwie gewundert, wenn das anders gekommen wäre.


----------



## Wegberger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo,



> Man merkt das er Politiker und Jurist ist.


Nein ...er will (so mal spekuliert) in die Stapfen seine Großvaters treten ...wenn nicht jetzt dann später.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Nein ...er will in die Stapfen seine Großvaters treten ...wenn nicht jetzt dann später.



Bei was für einer Organisation war der denn?

Eine Vermutung spare ich mir, denn die würde sicher eine Anzeige nach sich ziehen.


----------



## Wegberger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo allrounder,

der muss mal Präsi o.ä. im VDSF gewesen sein.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Der wär jetzt sicher stolz auf ihn...

Wenn das die einzige Motivation für ihn ist, dann gute Nacht...


----------



## niederegger (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



			
				Robert Vollborn schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder kann sich nun ein Bild davon machen, ob diese dem Zusammenschluß der deutschen Anglerschaft 23 Jahre nach der Wiedervereinigung im Wege stehen müssen.
> Quelle: http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...usammenschluss&p=318797&viewfull=1#post318797



Der LSFV-SH ist ja ein absoluter Befürworter der Fusion, ohne wenn und aber. Dies ja nun nicht erst seit kurzem, aber eines ist zumindest für mich mehr als verwunderlich. Seit Jahren gibt auch ein Thema immer wieder Grund zu Diskussionen, die Erlaubnisscheine für LV Verbandsgewässer. Bis zum heutigen Tage kommen DAV Mitglieder, oder anders formuliert nicht Mitglieder im VDSF, nur zu hornenden Preisen an die Erlaubnisscheine.

Die gewünschte Einheit hört also offensichtlich beim Geldbeutel des LSFV-SH auf. Irgendwie kann ich diese ganze Doppelmoral einfach nicht verstehen aber Verbandspolitik war schon immer ein schmutziges Geschäft...

http://angelgewaesser.lsfv-sh.de/Elbe-Luebeck-Kanal/Preise-fuer-Erlaubnisscheine.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo allrounder,
> 
> der muss mal Präsi o.ä. im VDSF gewesen sein.


 
Ja, wenn ich richtig informiert bin dann war das 1963.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ja! Ja ist die Antwort auf die Frage dieses Threads! Jetzt verstehe ich auch einmal mehr wieso die immer noch alle von den 2 fehlenden Stimmen sprechen. Der GF des LSFV SH Herr V. aus K. schrieb gestern im dortigen Forum (Zitat) _"...daß Du die weit überwiegende Mehrheit unserer Nutzer erheblich nervst._" Bei 5041 angemeldeten Nutzern und lediglich 4 Nutzern, die sich nach Sharpos Posting dort zu Wort gemeldet haben, erklärt dann auch das Demokratieverständnis des Verbandes #q#q. Erklärt u.a. dann auch warum so lange gewählt wird bis z.B. die Fusion fix ist. Das dabei die Einheit des Angler in der Republik in die Brüche gegangen ist, wird dort wohl nach diesem erneuten Offenbarungseid rechnerisch sicherlich niemand überprüfen können. Dort sind ja weiterhin 2 fehlende Stimmen gegen die Fusion und die anderen 25% mathematisch unbedeutend....

Hoffentlich wurde am 21.Dezember besser gezählt...|supergri

Aber wo in meinen Augen Zensur betrieben wird, wo in meinen Augen Mitglieder von Mitgliedsvereinen des LSFV SH im dortigen Forum wegen kritischer Fragen gesperrt werden, wo in meinen Augen vorliegende Faktenzu der geplanten Fusion weiterhin grob fahrlässig ignoriert werden, wo in meinen Augen das Geschacher um Ämter und Positionen sowie die persönlichen Interessen wichtiger sind, als die Interessen der dortigen Angler/Beitragszahler und wo in meinen Augen ein Medium wie das dortige Forum vom Verband nur noch dafür genutzt wird, um gezielte und gefilterte Informationen zu veröffentlichen, wundert mich überhaupt nichts mehr. Chinesische Verhältnisse in SH? :vik:

Aber in S-H dauert das Erkennen von Fakten anscheinend eh ein wenig länger. Wenn eine Änderung eines NSG mit einer Aussperrung der Angler in diesem Gebiet durch Verbände wie z.B. den NABU bereits im *Oktober 2010* bei der zuständigen Behörde schriftlich eingeht und abschließend beurteilt/ argumentiert wird, führt der der LSFV SH im Dezember *2012* dann auch endlich ein Gespräch mit der zuständigen Behörde. Und die Mitglieder applaudieren weiterhin für die geleistete Arbeit. Das ist doch zeitnahes abarbeiten von Prioritäten. Nur für uns Angler. Oder gibt es dort etwa ein "Zeitproblem"...? Warum wurde denn vorher nicht gehandelt?


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Bei 5041 angemeldeten Nutzern und lediglich 4 Nutzern, die sich nach Sharpos Posting dort zu Wort gemeldet haben, erklärt dann auch das Demokratieverständnis des Verbandes #q#q.



Merke:

Wenn ein Rudel Wölfe und ein Schaf darüber abstimmen, was es zu essen gibt, ist das auch eine Form der Demokratie.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Merke:
> 
> Wenn ein Rudel Wölfe und ein Schaf darüber abstimmen, was es zu essen gibt, ist das auch eine Form der Demokratie.


 
Und wo sind da die Wölfe?


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja! Ja ist die Antwort auf die Frage dieses Threads! Jetzt verstehe ich auch einmal mehr wieso die immer noch alle von den 2 fehlenden Stimmen sprechen. Der GF des LSFV SH Herr V. aus K. schrieb gestern im dortigen Forum (Zitat) _"...daß Du die weit überwiegende Mehrheit unserer Nutzer erheblich nervst._" Bei 5041 angemeldeten Nutzern und lediglich 4 Nutzern, die sich nach Sharpos Posting dort zu Wort gemeldet haben, erklärt dann auch das Demokratieverständnis des Verbandes #q#q. Erklärt u.a. dann auch warum so lange gewählt wird bis z.B. die Fusion fix ist. Das dabei die Einheit des Angler in der Republik in die Brüche gegangen ist, wird dort wohl nach diesem erneuten Offenbarungseid rechnerisch sicherlich niemand überprüfen können. Dort sind ja weiterhin 2 fehlende Stimmen gegen die Fusion und die anderen 25% mathematisch unbedeutend....
> 
> Hoffentlich wurde am 21.Dezember besser gezählt...|supergri
> 
> ...



|kopfkrat


Ganz ehrlich?
Mir geht SH am Arsch vorbei. Sollen se auf die Schnauze fallen. Aber wenn dies passiert, wird dies noch bei denen  als "Sieg" gefeiert.

Hoffentlich lesen die richtigen Stellen dort mit.


----------



## degl (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Ganz ehrlich?
> ...



Hast du was dagegen, wenn ich das so im LSFV-SH-Forum wiedergebe?

gruß degl


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



degl schrieb:


> Hast du was dagegen, wenn ich das so im LSFV-SH-Forum wiedergebe?
> 
> gruß degl




Mach was Du willst. Ich werde, kann und will Dich daran nicht hindern.
Es wird dort eh meinen Status nicht bessern.

Degl..

es ist doch einfach lächerlich was sich R.V. da aus den Fingern saugt.
Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Mohnert,VDSF- Stellungnahme und zur   DWA-M618.

Und die evtl. daraus gewonne Einsicht/ Absicht Herrn Mohnert schnellstens in die Rente zu schicken.

Die DWA beinhaltet, das wir Angler von Seen die im Naturschutzgebiet liegen ferngehalten werden.

Es kann ja sein, dass die Mitglieder im LSFV SH darüber Bescheid wissen aber dies nicht kundtun möchten.

Euer gutes Recht. 
Aber tut nicht dauernd so als wären alle anderen doof.


----------



## Wegberger (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo,



> Hast du was dagegen, wenn ich das so im LSFV-SH-Forum wiedergebe?


Was tut man nicht alles,|peinlich um Fleißsternchen beim Herrn GF zu sammeln?!


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Was tut man nicht alles,|peinlich um Fleißsternchen beim Herrn GF zu sammeln?




Kenn ich nur aus dem Kindergarten und 1. Klasse Grundschule.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Leute, nicht persönlich werden..

Danke ...


----------



## Dunraven (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ich fand die letzten Postings da sehr bemerkenswert. Besonders die Aussagen des Geschäftsführers, die sehr tief blicken lassen.

Er hat also die Finanziellen Fragen für sich als einzige bzw. Hauptmotivation der Gegner erkannt. Das bedeutet er ist der Meinung das es daran scheitert sie ins Boot zu holen. 

Er selber sieht da ja (nach außen hin) scheinbar keine Probleme bei den Finanzen.

WENN also jetzt irgendjemand, der diese Sichtweise teilt, WIRKLICH die Einheit der deutschen Angler erreichen wollte, was würde so jemand denn dann machen? 

Er würde doch wollen das die paar Fragen geklärt werden, damit dann alles in Ordnung ist und alle zusammen beruhigt mit ja stimmen können. Damit wäre die Einheit der deutschen Angler erreicht.

Stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage warum jemand, wenn er denn das was er sagt auch wirklich so meint, dann nicht auch so handelt.

Das könnte doch nur daran liegen das er selber nicht an das glaubt was er sagt. Er müsste erkannt haben das es eben noch andere Gründe gibt, oder er müsste Angst davor haben das diese Fragen beantwortet werden weil da doch einiges nicht stimmt, oder evt. auch weil er selber da mit drin steckt, oder halt eine Mischung aus allem. 

Auf jeden Fall müsste er sich dann aber eingestehen das er in Wirklichkeit nicht die Einheit der deutschen Angler möchte, sondern z.B. nur noch eine persönliche Schlappe verhindern möchte, bzw. das da Sachen ans Licht kommen, ect. Auf jeden Fall muss er sich eingestehen das ihm irgendwas scheinbar wichtiger ist als die Einheit der deutschen Angler. Denn wenn er die Einheit wirklich wollte, dann würde er ja eben darauf drängen die paar Fragen zu beantworten (denn Antworten sie sind doch angeblich unbedeutend und kein Problem. und die fragen der einzige Grund warum sie dagegen sind) und damit die Gegner in Boot zu holen. 

Wer das aber nicht macht hat sich vorschnell damit abgefunden das es keine Einheit der deutschen Angler geben wird, er will sie auch gar nicht mehr (denn er macht ja nichts dafür), und betet nur noch dumpf seine Begründung vor sich hin, die er selber nicht mehr glaubt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Eben, lasst ihn doch petzen...:q #d

Kann denn mal jemand mehr über diese DWA und die Auswirkungen schreiben?

Verband ist ja offensichtlich nicht in der Lage. Aber der Herr V. ist ja auch nur Umweltpolitischer Sprecher seiner Partei. Da braucht man über NSG's usw. auch keine Ahnung haben.

Sowas von zum Lachen...


----------



## Dunraven (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Pitti schrieb:


> Danke für Deine ausführliche Antwort, aber  verstehen tue ich das dann nicht, wenn ja die Verbände nun schon  vertreten sind (im DFV). Wo liegt dann der Sinn und das erstreben dann.  Was würde sich ändern, das Einsparen der Beiträge für den DFV ?



Was sich da ändert?
Die Frage stelle ich mir ja auch.
Man könnte evt. als VDAF selbst bei Fragen in Berlin oder Europa vorstellig werden, wenn der DFV da nicht der selben Meinung ist. Aber dann würde man in dem Fall ja auf der einen Seite die Meinung des DFV haben (der mit seinen Mitgliederzahl natürlich deutlich stärker ist weil da ja die DAFV Mitglieder auch dazu gehören, und eben die anderen Mitglieder) und auf der anderen die eigene.  Das kann es also auch nicht sein.

Von daher ist es eben so wie hier von der Redaktion geschrieben wird, die eine Stimme hat man ja schon. Nur wenn das offen zugegeben würde, dann würde der offiziell einzige Grund für eine Fusion fehlen. Auf jeden Fall wäre sie nicht mehr so dringend nötig das man vorher nicht einmal ein paar Fragen beantworten kann. Und es würde sich auch die Frage stellen wozu man einen Bundesverband denn überhaupt braucht wenn der seine einzige Berechtigung nur darin sieht mit einer Stimme zu sprechen. 

Natürlich hat ein guter Bundesverband normal durchaus noch andere Aufgaben, und ist daher sinnvoll. Allerdings halt nur wenn er diese Aufgaben auch erledigt. Das sind dann Sachen im Bereich Organisation, Kommunikation, Vernetzung, halt ales im Bereich Dienstleistungen. Unterstützen, Informieren, Infos sammeln und bündeln, auswerten, ect. 

Das ist aber nur Wunschdenken. Man sieht aber doch gut das die einzelnen Bundesländer teils nicht über den eigenen Tellerrand schauen, und das sie es teilweise auch gar nicht erst wollen.


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Was sich da ändert?
> Die Frage stelle ich mir ja auch.
> Man könnte evt. als VDAF selbst bei Fragen in Berlin oder Europa vorstellig werden, wenn der DFV da nicht der selben Meinung ist. Aber dann würde man in dem Fall ja auf der einen Seite die Meinung des DFV haben (der mit seinen Mitgliederzahl natürlich deutlich stärker ist weil da ja die DAFV Mitglieder auch dazu gehören, und eben die anderen Mitglieder) und auf der anderen die eigene.  Das kann es also auch nicht sein.
> 
> ...




Es gibt kein Mitspracherecht auf Bundes oder EU - Ebene.
Die Verbände werden nicht mal offiziel angehört.
Man kann nur über Beziehungen dort evtl. Einfluss nehmen.

Heisst, wenn der Vorsitzende keine Politiker die etwas zu sagen haben kennt. Gibt es keine Einflussnahme.
Hat er bei denen verschissen, ebenso keine Einflussnahme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



> Ich fand die letzten Postings da sehr bemerkenswert. Besonders die Aussagen des Geschäftsführers, die sehr tief blicken lassen.
> 
> Er hat also die Finanziellen Fragen für sich als einzige bzw. Hauptmotivation der Gegner erkannt. Das bedeutet er ist der Meinung das es daran scheitert sie ins Boot zu holen.
> 
> ...



Mit solchen Leuten oder wie dem aus M-V (Schleppangeln) oder denen aus B-W oder Saarland (Nachtangelverbot) oder denen aus Bayern (Abknüppelbefürworter) wird es nie eine Einheit unter Anglern geben.

Die kriegen höchstens eine Einheit mit weiteren Anglerfeinden hin,.............


----------



## degl (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Mach was Du willst. Ich werde, kann und will Dich daran nicht hindern.
> Es wird dort eh meinen Status nicht bessern.
> 
> Degl..
> ...



Wenn du dir eingestehst, das die "Offiziellen" dir im "SH-Board"nicht auf den "Leim" gegangen sind

Nein, mir gehts darum,das genau der Eindruck, dir geht SH am A.... vorbei, der von einige Usern geäussert wurde, du selbst jetzt hier bestätigst............

Und wenn Vollborn und Kuhr zu diesem Thema sich auf die offizielle Homepage des LSFV-SH beschränkt hätten, müssten sie jetzt nicht den "Frust" der Angelrepublik alleine ausbaden.............Aber das werden sie wohl jetzt ertragen müssen und ich frage mich immer wieder, warum sich nur so wenige Angler über die "Umstände" der Fusion so echauffieren;+

gruß degl


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Wahrscheinlich weil sich die Leute, die sich negativ darüber im SH Forum äussern, drangsaliert werden?


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Wenn der LSFV SH die Finanzen egal sind, dann hat man dies als Aussenstehender zu akzeptieren.
Wer nicht sehen will kann dazu nicht gezwungen werden.

Wobei ich es nicht verstehen kann.
Diverse Vorsitzende und Geschäftsführer aus meinem privaten Umfeld würden zu erst einen Haushaltsplan erstellen.

Aber denen scheint die Geldbörse ihrer Mitglieder egal sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Die brauchen dazu sogar zwei von Anglern bezahlte Geschäftsführer. 

Um festzustellen, dass diesen GF die Finanzen egal sind ;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



degl schrieb:


> Wenn du dir eingestehst, das die "Offiziellen" dir im "SH-Board"nicht auf den "Leim" gegangen sind
> 
> Nein, mir gehts darum,das genau der Eindruck, dir geht SH am A.... vorbei, der von einige Usern geäussert wurde, du selbst jetzt hier bestätigst............
> 
> ...



Wie sagt ihr SH so gerne?
DU nervst!
.


Aber nein, wir sind im AB und nicht im Forum des LSFV SH.
Schön wie Du mir etwas unterstellst was ich nicht gesagt habe.
Nur wenn man dort wieder mal nach einer einfachen Frage so abgewatscht wird.
Sorry, ......

Warum sich so wenige dafür stark machen?
|kopfkrat
Was war bei der Fuisionsabstimmun? Beleidigungen? Diffamierungen? Ausgrenzung?

Wer sich mit den da oben anlegt muss damitrechnen eins aufs Maul zu bekommen.
Viele gehen lieber den Ärger aus dem Weg.

Die da oben machen eh was se wollen.

Ist wie in der Politik....immer mehr haben kein Bock auf euch da oben. Und ignorieren euren scheiss.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Durch die Zwangseinnahmen fliesst ja auch das Geld. Von daher können die Verbände ja auch machen was sie wollen. Oder besser gesagt, nicht machen was sie wollen...


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Was ich aber seltsam finde...

Im SH Forum werde ich verjagt, als Nervensäge bezeichnet und nu rennen die Mitglieder des LSFV SH mir hier im AB hinterher.
Man will nun sogar dort meine Aussage veröffentlichen.

Wieso bekomme ich dann  dort zu hören das ich nerve? |kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Nun hat Degl das dort veröffentlich. Was für ein toller Held er doch ist.

Aber so ist die Denkweise bei der SH Truppe. Mir fallen da Wörter wie peinlich, kindlich, armselig usw. ein.


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Nun hat Degl das dort veröffentlich. Was für ein toller Held er doch ist.
> 
> Aber so ist die Denkweise bei der SH Truppe. Mir fallen da Wörter wie peinlich, kindlich, armselig usw. ein.




Worüber regst Du Dich auf?

Ich sag ja, erst nerv ich und nu posten andere für mich dort.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ich reg mich nicht auf. Ich hab gelacht als ich die Aktion von Degl gelesen habe. Mit der Mentalität passt er aber gut in das SH Forum.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ich möchte den DEGL mal in Schutz nehmen, denn eigentlich hat er sich immer - hier und iM Forum LSFV SH - sehr neutral verhalten. Er hat geäußert das wir ihn auf Dauer nerven, aber auch genauso geschrieben, dass viele Fragen wirklich offen sind und er sich da mangels Hintergrundwissen einfach raushält...Und somit gehört er für Herrn V. aus K. zu den Befürwortern der Fusion und wir sind die Gegner. So geht das in "Klein -China und Korea". Nix sagen heißt "dafür" :m.


----------



## meeresdrachen (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

@all,

selten soviel Schwachsinn auf einen Haufen
gesehen/gelesen.Ich lach mich weg.

Gruss meeresdrachen


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



meeresdrachen schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> selten soviel Schwachsinn auf einen Haufen
> gesehen/gelesen.Ich lach mich weg.
> ...



Dann liesst du offenbar nicht im SH Forum mit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



> Ich fand die letzten Postings da sehr bemerkenswert. Besonders die Aussagen des Geschäftsführers, die sehr tief blicken lassen.
> 
> Er hat also die Finanziellen Fragen für sich als einzige bzw. Hauptmotivation der Gegner erkannt. Das bedeutet er ist der Meinung das es daran scheitert sie ins Boot zu holen.
> 
> ...



Mit solchen Leuten oder wie dem aus M-V (Schleppangeln) oder denen aus B-W oder Saarland (Nachtangelverbot) oder denen aus Bayern (Abknüppelbefürworter) wird es nie eine Einheit unter Anglern geben.

Die kriegen höchstens eine Einheit mit weiteren Anglerfeinden hin,.............



Die in SH brauchen dazu sogar zwei von Anglern bezahlte Geschäftsführer. 

Um festzustellen, dass diesen GF die Finanzen egal sind ;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich möchte den DEGL mal in Schutz nehmen, denn eigentlich hat er sich immer - hier und iM Forum LSFV SH - sehr neutral verhalten. Er hat geäußert das wir ihn auf Dauer nerven, aber auch genauso geschrieben, dass viele Fragen wirklich offen sind und er sich da mangels Hintergrundwissen einfach raushält...Und somit gehört er für Herrn V. aus K. zu den Befürwortern der Fusion und wir sind die Gegner. So geht das in "Klein -China und Korea". Nix sagen heißt "dafür" :m.




Du brauchst ihn nicht in Schutz nehmen, er ist alt genug.

Ich kann da auch nur den Kopf drüber schütteln.
Ich weiss auch nicht was er mit dieser Aktion bezweckt.

Wahrscheinlich hat ihn da der Hafer gestochen und morgen wenn er nüchtern ist, ärgert er sich selbst drüber.  :q


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Der letzte Satz ist genial. :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Warum sich so wenige dafür stark machen?
> |kopfkrat
> Was war bei der Fuisionsabstimmun? Beleidigungen? Diffamierungen? Ausgrenzung?
> 
> ...


 
Wenn Du aber dann Politiker in den Verbänden hast, sind die Folgen anscheinend noch schlimmer :q!

Das Problem ist doch, dass in unserem Land viele für ihren persönlichen Egotrip sich Leute mit der Bekanntschaft - was sie dann auch noch für eine Freundschaft halten - zu Prominenten zweiter bis fünfter Klasse (oder noch tiefer) hingezogen fühlen, denken sie seien dadurch etwas besseres und freuen sich, wenn diese Leute ihnen dann einmal im Leben die Hand schütteln. Auch wenn die "Berühmtheit" nicht einmal den Namen kennt...

Brauchst doch nur mal auf die FB Seite von Herrn V. aus K. gucken. Dort sind alle unsere Gegner aus dem dortigen Forum als seine Freunde markiert. Ich finde das erhöht dann doch die Neutralität der Aussagen dieser User im dortigen Forum. Was im übrigen in meinen Augen auch erklärt, warum diese Personen dort im Forum ungestraft Beleidigungen aussprechen dürfen- wenn man unter der Hand des GF steht. 

Naja, ich würde - wenn ich zum Beispiel GF in einem solchen Verband wäre - meine Freunde als Werkzeug für mich einsetzen und für meine Ziele mißbrauchen. Die meisten merken das doch gar nicht. Ein wenig tätscheln und ganz nebenbei "kannst Du mal..."- und schon laufen meine "Schergen" los. Scheuklappen auf und Job für den großen Meister erfüllen. Ich sitze dann vor meinem Kamin und lache über meine doofen Wähler, Mitglieder, Untertangen oder wen noch alles. Trinke Rotwein und naja, mache was halt Spaß macht.


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn Du aber dann Politiker in den Verbänden hast, sind die Folgen anscheinend noch schlimmer :q!
> 
> Das Problem ist doch, dass in unserem Land viele für ihren persönlichen Egotrip sich Leute mit der Bekanntschaft - was sie dann auch noch für eine Freundschaft halten - zu Prominenten zweiter bis fünfter Klasse (oder noch tiefer) hingezogen fühlen, denken sie seien dadurch etwas besseres und freuen sich, wenn diese Leute ihnen dann einmal im Leben die Hand schütteln. Auch wenn die "Berühmtheit" nicht einmal den Namen kennt...
> 
> ...



Geht net. Profil nicht einsehbar.   

Das sprengt aber den Rahmen des guten Geschmacks.
Bier ist Bier und Schnaps ist Schnaps.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ich bin als Süddeutscher mit den norddeutschen Gegebenheiten naturgemäß nicht sonderlich vertraut und habe mir deshalb heute die Mühe gemacht, ein wenig im S-H-Forum zu stöbern.

Im Ergebnis denke ich, dass ihr Vollborn ein wenig Unrecht tut.

Die Meinung, die er bzgl. der Fusion vertritt, kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Gerade er als Rechtsanwalt sollte wissen, welche Bedeutung eine korrekte Nachvollziehbarkeit der finanziellen Gegebenheiten hat. Und da sehe ich bzgl. der Fusion eine Menge Fragezeichen und würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das in absehbarer Zeit einige Rechtgelehrte beschäftigen wird.

Andererseits muss ich Vollborn Respekt zollen für seine Bemühungen für die Angler (Stichwort NSG Behrensdorf) und die Versuche, das transparent im Forum darzustellen und auch zu unangenehmen Fragen Stellung zu beziehen. Wenn ich das mit der Arbeit der Bayerischen Angelverhinderer vergleiche, ziehe ich den Hut.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Bitte? Fragen zu den Finanzen werden ignoriert oder gelöscht und beim NSG Behrensdorf hat der Verband -mal wieder- nichts gemacht und auch nichts erreicht.


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bin als Süddeutscher mit den norddeutschen Gegebenheiten naturgemäß nicht sonderlich vertraut und habe mir deshalb heute die Mühe gemacht, ein wenig im S-H-Forum zu stöbern.
> 
> Im Ergebnis denke ich, dass ihr Vollborn ein wenig Unrecht tut.
> 
> ...



Ihm Unrecht tun? Nein wieso?
Bekommt er nun Welpenschutz weil er als einziger bereit ist Öffentlich zu "diskutieren"?

Der LSFV SH war einer der Verbände welche die, die Delegierten aus Nds negativ angegangen sind.
Selbst auf der LSFV SH Internetpräsenz wurde nachgetreten.

Ich habe mit solchen Leuten kein Mitleid.

Wer die demokratischen Regeln aufs übelste verletzt, andere Meinungen nicht akzeptiert u. respektiert hat im Grunde nichts in diesem Staat zu suchen.
Liest sich jetzt relativ hart, ist aber meine Grundeinstellung.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bitte? Fragen zu den Finanzen werden ignoriert oder gelöscht und beim NSG Behrensdorf hat der Verband -mal wieder- nichts gemacht und auch nichts erreicht.


  Was da gelöscht wurde, kann ich nicht beurteilen.   Bzgl. des NSG: Ich denke, da wurde schon einiges erreicht.  Du überschätzt, welche Rolle in so einem Entscheidungsprozess Anglerverbände spielen. Da geht aus meiner Erfahrung eh nur was, wenn man als Vorstand gute Kontakte hat.


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bitte? Fragen zu den Finanzen werden ignoriert oder gelöscht und beim NSG Behrensdorf hat der Verband -mal wieder- nichts gemacht und auch nichts erreicht.



Nichts gemacht oder nichts erreichen können?
Da würde ich schon unterscheiden.
Manchesmal hat man auf solche Entscheidungen keinen oder wenig Einfluss.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Herr V. hat lieber geklärt wer dafür zuständig ist. Ob LV oder BV. Und so richtig Plan hatte er auch nicht. Aber als Umweltpolitischer Sprecher einer Partei kann sowas vorkommen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Das neue Statement im SH Forum ist auch wieder gut.

Denn das AB ist quasi an der (Fusions) Misere Schuld...

Jahrelang hat kein sich kein Verbandsmitglied unzureichend informiert gefühlt und nun kommen die AB'ler mit berechtigten Fragen und sind die Bösen. Natürlich nicht die, welche über Jahre einfach nur Mist gemacht haben. Wie kann man nur Infos veröffentlichen, so das einige Leute mal merken was vor sich geht.

Weiterhin wird dort geschrieben, dass das AB nicht als Frage usw. Quelle zu gebrauchen ist. Da man kein Stimmrecht (...Delegierter usw.) hat.

Das ist der nächste Hammer. Kritiker werden gnadenlos diffamiert und mundttod gemacht, so das man schön unter sich bleibt. Von "innen" kann bei so einer Haltung einfach keine Kritik kommen. Hat ja auch Jahrzehntelang funktioniert. Leider gab es da so eine Erfindung namens Internet, welche den Funktionären nun Probleme bereitet.

Witzig ist auch, das Hr. V. Beleidigungen gegenüber den Leuten aus Niedersachen zugibt. Denn er versucht das ganze zu relativieren. Aber die Erkenntnis wundert mich kein bisschen.

Aber bei all dem Inhaltsleeren Politiker/Juristen Geblubber ist das doch endlich mal eine Aussage.


----------



## Franky (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Tschja... Ich kann mir vorstellen, wie man in einigen Verbänden über Tom und Franz denkt....

Franz: "Gee, Tom, what do you want to do tonight?"
The Tom: "The same thing we do every night, Franzl - try to take over the world!"

:q
Ich meine, bei der "Schuldzuweisung" seitens des LFVSH dürften sich die beiden fast schon geehrt fühlen...


----------



## Sharpo (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das neue Statement im SH Forum ist auch wieder gut.
> 
> Denn das AB ist quasi an der (Fusions) Misere Schuld...
> 
> ...



Er hat die Beleidigungen, Diffamierungen etc. von seiner Seite her verneint.
Damit mag er ja sogar Recht haben.
Man muss schon aufpassen was er sagt.

Wir Reden vom Verband allg., er über sich!

Und der nächste Clou ist ja, für die Informationen verwaist er auf Nds. 
Also auf den Querulanten.
Um dann sagen zu können: Ich habe nicht veröffentlicht! Das waren die anderen.  ??


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Er hat die Beleidigungen, Diffamierungen etc. von seiner Seite her verneint.
> Damit mag er ja sogar Recht haben.
> Man muss schon aufpassen was er sagt.
> 
> Wir Reden vom Verband allg., er über sich!



Erster Absatz von seiner Antwort, letzter Satz.
Wie gesagt, der blubbert nur im nichtssagenden Politiker/Juristen Stil daher, also muss man zwischen den Zeilen lesen.

Er versucht den Tatbestand Beleidigung durch das Verhalten der anderen (Erheber der Vorwürfe) zu relativieren.

Und für mich ist das ein klares Schuldeingeständnis bzgl. der Beleidigungen.


----------



## Honeyball (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Es ist natürlich leicht, sich jetzt an Robert Vollborn festzubeißen, aber wie schon mal gesagt, finde ich, dass ihr eure Energie für das falsche Opfer verplempert.

Der LSFV-SH ist zwar kein ganz kleiner Verband aber doch nur einer von ganz vielen. Dazu noch der einzige, der offen zugibt, dass ihn die eigenen Belange weitaus mehr interessieren als der Rest.
Selbst wenn entweder der neue Verband oder die beiden alten Verbände den Bach runtergehen, wird es den LSFV-SH immer noch geben.

Deshalb empfinde ich es auch nicht als Realitätsverlust, wenn man dort jetzt versucht, seine Schäfchen im Trockenen zu halten, auch wenn dies Trockene ein alter muffiger Stall ist und draußen der herrlichste Sonnenschein.


----------



## Sharpo (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich leicht, sich jetzt an Robert Vollborn festzubeißen, aber wie schon mal gesagt, finde ich, dass ihr eure Energie für das falsche Opfer verplempert.
> 
> Der LSFV-SH ist zwar kein ganz kleiner Verband aber doch nur einer von ganz vielen. Dazu noch der einzige, der offen zugibt, dass ihn die eigenen Belange weitaus mehr interessieren als der Rest.
> Selbst wenn entweder der neue Verband oder die beiden alten Verbände den Bach runtergehen, wird es den LSFV-SH immer noch geben.
> ...



Leider hast Du damit Recht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich leicht, sich jetzt an Robert Vollborn festzubeißen, aber wie schon mal gesagt, finde ich, dass ihr eure Energie für das falsche Opfer verplempert.
> 
> Der LSFV-SH ist zwar kein ganz kleiner Verband aber doch nur einer von ganz vielen. Dazu noch der einzige, der offen zugibt, dass ihn die eigenen Belange weitaus mehr interessieren als der Rest.
> Selbst wenn entweder der neue Verband oder die beiden alten Verbände den Bach runtergehen, wird es den LSFV-SH immer noch geben.
> ...



Sehe ich komplett anders.

Selbstverständlich kann ein Landesverband auf seine eigenen Belange pochen. Aber dann hat er 1.) nix in einem vereinten Bundesverband zu suchen und 2.) nicht auch noch das Geld seiner Mitglieder dort zu versenken. 

Mit der Einstellung, die Robert Vollborn dort vertritt, ist eine Zustimmung zu einem *einheitlichen* Bundesverband ein Widerspruch in sich.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sehe ich komplett anders.
> 
> Selbstverständlich kann ein Landesverband auf seine eigenen Belange pochen. Aber dann hat er 1.) nix in einem vereinten Bundesverband zu suchen und 2.) nicht auch noch das Geld seiner Mitglieder dort zu versenken.
> 
> Mit der Einstellung, die Robert Vollborn dort vertritt, ist eine Zustimmung zu einem *einheitlichen* Bundesverband ein Widerspruch in sich.


 
So generell kann man das nicht sagen.

Würde man deiner Argumentation folgen, müsste Bayern auch aus Deutschland "austreten". Es kommt immer darauf an, welche Interessen ein Bundesverband vertreten soll und was weiterhin Ländersache bleibt.

Da das Fischereirecht Sache der Bundesländer ist wäre es z.B. völliger Unfug, die Abstimmung zu Hegebestimmungen, Schonzeiten, Schonmaßen, Naturschutzgebieten etc. auf Bundesebene zu verlagern. Die Abstimmung einer gemeinsamen Position zur Umsetzung von EU-Richtlinien (z.B. FFH) läge wiederum sinnvollerweise beim Bundesverband.

Nicht ohne Grund ist z.B. der NABU in Landesverbänden organisiert, die weitestgehend eigenständig handeln, hat aber auch einen Bundesverband. Geht in einem föderal gesteuerten Land gar nicht anders.

Wäre unser Land z.B. politisch wie z.B. Schweden oder Frankreich organisiert, würde ich die Notwendigkeit von Landesverbandes generell in Frage stellen. So ist Deutschland aber nicht aufgestellt.


----------



## gründler (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Lieber Robert V.

Lieber Jagdkollege und Falknerkollege.

Deine aussage das das AB keine geeignete Plattform ist um Informationen rauszubringen weil es nicht Mitglied im VDSF oder DAV oder einem LV ist könnte man so stehen lassen.

Aber vergiß bitte nicht das die Maulwürfe mit dem AB kommenizieren,das die Maulwürfe dem AB Daten und Papiere zusenden...usw usw usw.

Wenn das AB keine geeignete Plattform ist und man ja "intern" weiß das hier alles schlecht ist,sollte man sich fragen warum diese Maulwürfe wichtige Dokumente und co.an das AB weiterleiten.


Waidmannsheil und Petri wünsche ich.


Ps: Antworten kannst Du auch im SH Forum ich lese dann mal wieder rein,aber anmelden möchte ich mich da nicht,bin schon in genug foren unterwegs.Ich weiß ja das eure Mannschaft hier komplett angemeldet ist,und Du das von mir geschriebene erfährst oder liest.


----------



## Wegberger (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

@Gründler



> Ps: Antworten kannst Du auch im SH Forum ich lese dann mal wieder  rein,aber anmelden möchte ich mich da nicht,bin schon in genug foren  unterwegs.



Herr V. liest doch nicht hier ! Dafür hat er sein ******* und somit wird ihm sicherlich berichtet werden.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> @Gründler
> 
> 
> 
> Herr V. liest doch nicht hier ! Dafür hat er sein ******* und somit wird ihm sicherlich berichtet werden.



Ich hab das Gefühl das genug von denen hier mitlesen und ansonsten haben sie ja auch genug "Petzen" die hier mitlesen...:m


----------



## Honeyball (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Genau so (wie Naturliebhaber) sehe ich es auch.

Wir schreien immer danach, dass ein Verband seinen Mitgliedern (direkten wie indirekten) verpflichtet sein soll (und damit nicht zwangsläufig auch seinen Mitgliedschaften), und jetzt, wo S-H das verdammt straight durchgezogen hat und sich selbst in eine Situation manövriert hat, wo man sich, sobald die Fakten auf dem Tisch liegen, bequem in die Richtung drehen kann, die Rückenwind bringt, kritisieren wir das auch noch.
Klar, das ist Opportunismus in Reinkultur und nicht "einheitsförderlich", aber eine Einheit werden wir so oder so (jetzt noch) nicht (und vielleicht sogar nie) haben. (Vgl. das, was da wohl in Bayern/Franken abzugehen scheint...)

Und anders betrachtet:
Wenn man S-H das jetzt so vorwirft, dann müsste man es NDS auch vorwerfen. Das hat dann nix mit der Meinung pro oder contra zu dieser Fusion zu tun, sondern ist in beiden Fällen das Handeln gemäß der eigenen Überzeugung zum Wohle und gemäß Votum der zu vertretenden Mitglieder.
Oder anders ausgedrückt: Beide Verbandsführung machen genau das, was sie für ihre Mitglieder als beste Lösung halten, die einen, wenn sie versuchen, die Fusion zu verhindern, solange nicht alle Fragen geklärt sind, die anderen, wenn sie sich dafür einsetzen, die Fragen nach der Fusion gemeinsam zu klären.
Das einzige, was diesen allgemeinen faden Beigeschmack auslöst, ist die Tatsache/Erfahrung dass (Verbands-)Politiker nach einer Entscheidung nur allzu gerne vergessen, was sie vorher laut versprochen haben. Diejenigen, die das jetzt wieder versuchen wollen, werden aber schnell merken, dass dies im Informationszeitalter Internet deutlich schwieriger ist als früher und dass sich die Basis nicht (mehr) einfach so an der Nase rumführen lässt.

Wer also Zweifel daran hat, dass sich Herr Vollborn irgendwann später an die jetzigen Aussagen halten wird, bzw. wer glaubt, dass diese im S-H-Forum wegretouschiert werden, sobald der Wind sich dreht, der kann sich ja einfach mal ein paar Bildschirmkopien für die Ewigkeit speichern.

Aber ansonsten wiederhole ich meine Frage gerne:
Was bringt es, die Fusionsdiskussionen hier aus dem AB ausgerechnet ins S-H-Forum auszudehnen oder zu verlagern, statt dorthin, wo sie hingehören: In die Vereine, Anglerheime, Stammtische ???


----------



## gründler (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> @Gründler
> 
> 
> 
> Herr V. liest doch nicht hier ! Dafür hat er sein ******* und somit wird ihm sicherlich berichtet werden.


 

Du ich habe selbst lange genug da oben mitgemischt,und ich habe immer noch gute Kontakte zu etlichen da oben sitzenden.

Und ich weiß das sie hier fast alle nen Account haben diesen aber nur zum lesen nutzen.

|wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> @Gründler
> 
> 
> 
> Herr V. liest doch nicht hier ! Dafür hat er sein ******* und somit wird ihm sicherlich berichtet werden.



Ich will jetzt nicht den Moralapostel spielen, aber das muss nicht sein.
Ich denke wir sollten wieder zur Sachlichkeit zurück kommen.
Einige von uns Lesen dort ohne zu Schreiben und umgekehrt.


----------



## Honeyball (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Die gesamten Threads zur Verbandsdiskussion sind offen für alle lesbar.
Was meint ihr, warum sich hier immer mehr Gäste als angemeldete Nutzer tummeln, sobald es was Neues zu berichten gibt...:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So generell kann man das nicht sagen.
> 
> Würde man deiner Argumentation folgen, müsste Bayern auch aus Deutschland "austreten". Es kommt immer darauf an, welche Interessen ein Bundesverband vertreten soll und was weiterhin Ländersache bleibt.
> 
> ...





Honeyball schrieb:


> Genau so (wie Naturliebhaber) sehe ich es auch.



Stellen wir uns jetzt selbst in Frage, damit wir nochmal von vorne anfangen können ? :q

Klar ist doch, dass ein einheitlicher Bundesverband klare angelpolitische Ziele* haben und vertreten *muss.

Da ist es nicht möglich, dass sich da ein Landesverband tummelt, der die Abknüppelpflicht vertritt, einer der ein geselliges Fischen anmeldepflichtig macht und/oder einer, der sich mit Händen und Füßen gegen den Tourischein wehrt, einer der Nachtangeln generell verbietet usw.

Das hat weder was mit Schonzeiten, Mindestmaßen, Bund oder EU zu tun. Da geht es schlicht und einfach darum, das angeln bundesweit zu erhalten und das in einer möglichst freiheitlichen Art und Weise. Genau dafür, und für nix anderes, brauchen wir überhaupt einen Bundesverband.

Auch das Thema " eine Stimme gegenüber dem Bund und der EU" hatten wir doch schon lange durch. Völlig unötig, deswegen zu fusionieren, weil ein Verband an diesen Stellen sowieso nix zu kamellen hat, sondern es nur um Lobbyarbeit geht. Und die wird nunmal kaum auf Bundes- und schon gar nicht auf EU-Ebene gemacht, sondern vor der Haustüre.

Und wenn man denn unbedingt meint, dafür sei ein gemeinsamer Bundesverband unbedingt notwendig, dann verweise ich gerne nochmals auf den existierenden DFV, in dem bereits beide bestehenden Bundesverbände organisiert sind, und der genau diese gemeinsame Stimme gegenüber "Bund und EU" (was auch immer das dann heißen mag) vertritt.

Dazu verweise ich gerne nochmal auf die Seite des Bayerischen Anglerverbandes, der das sehr schön dargestellt hat. Auch wenn er damit seine eigene Argumentation pro Fusion ad absurdum führt.

http://www.lfvbayern.de/lfv/fischereiorganisation-und-links/


Der Keim für immer mehr Einschränkungen und Verbote wird weder im Bund, noch in der EU gelegt. Dieser Keim entsteht einzig und alleine in den Bundesländern.

Jedwede Fusion ohne klare, definierte und meßbare angelpolitische Ziele ist lediglich ein Groschengrab für die Beiträge der Mitglieder.


----------



## smithie (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auch das Thema " eine Stimme gegenüber dem Bund und der EU" hatten wir doch schon lange durch. Völlig unötig, deswegen zu fusionieren, weil ein Verband an diesen Stellen sowieso nix zu kamellen hat, sondern es nur um Lobbyarbeit geht. Und die wird nunmal kaum auf Bundes- und schon gar nicht auf EU-Ebene gemacht, sondern vor der Haustüre.


Bei einer Mitsprache bei Bund und EU geht es mE um die Einflussnahme auf Gesetze, Regelungen und Richtlinien, welche das Angeln in Deutschland in irgendeiner Form berühren.

Wer hat bei der Erstellung solcher Regularien überhaupt ein Mitsprache-/Mitwirkungsrecht?

Funktioniert das Einwirken tatsächlich rein über Lobbyarbeit?
(als Beispiel würde ich mal die allseits beliebte Energiesparlampe nennen, deren Einführung und das Verbot der Glühlampe sicherlich nicht alleine auf dem Mist der EU-Pupser ... äh... Parlamentarier gewachsen ist, sondern auch durch die Interessenvertretung von Osram und co. Also wäre doch die Frage, wie hat es da funktioniert?)


----------



## Sharpo (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



smithie schrieb:


> Bei einer Mitsprache bei Bund und EU geht es mE um die Einflussnahme auf Gesetze, Regelungen und Richtlinien, welche das Angeln in Deutschland in irgendeiner Form berühren.
> 
> Wer hat bei der Erstellung solcher Regularien überhaupt ein Mitsprache-/Mitwirkungsrecht?
> 
> ...



Es ist reine Lobby- Arbeit.
Auf Bundes und EU- Eben hat kein Verein ein Mitspracherecht.

Ein eingeschränktes Mitspracherecht gibt es wenn nur in den einzelnen Bundesländern.
Für NRW gibt es ein eingeschränktes Mitspracherecht von Vereinen  (soweit ich weiss), ob die anderen auch eins haben ist mir unbekannt.

Alles andere läuft nur über die Lobby- Schiene bzw. von Nase zu Nase.

Aus dem Grund soll Frau H.K. den Vorsitz im DAFV übernehmen.
Die FDP Dame sitzt in den verschiedensten Ausschüssen die für die Angelei/ Fischerei relevant sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Naja, hat aber keine Ahnung von Anglern und Angeln und ob die nach der Wahl noch in irgendwelchen Ausschüssen sitzt??

Sieht eher nach nem Rentenvertrag aus - vielleicht wird sie dann wie Mohnert damals auch VDSF-GmbH-Geschäftsführerin??


----------



## Sharpo (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, hat aber keine Ahnung von Anglern und Angeln und ob die nach der Wahl noch in irgendwelchen Ausschüssen sitzt??
> 
> Sieht eher nach nem Rentenvertrag aus - vielleicht wird sie dann wie Mohnert damals auch VDSF-GmbH-Geschäftsführerin??



Ich kenn jetzt nicht die Kriterien für die Besetzung der Ausschüsse. Auch weiss ich nicht ob die Dame Ahnung vom Angeln hat.

Eigentlich weiss ich gar nichts von der Dame.

Aber die Frage handelte von der Mitsprache.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Zumindest musst Du mal im Bundestag sein...
H-K ist FDP........


----------



## Knispel (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ob die aber drin bleibt weiß man noch nicht und die werte Frau hat z.Z. bestimmt andere Probleme mit ihrer Fraktion als sich an die Spitze der Angler zu setzen ....


----------



## schuessel (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich kenn jetzt nicht die Kriterien für die Besetzung der Ausschüsse. Auch weiss ich nicht ob die Dame Ahnung vom Angeln hat.
> 
> Eigentlich weiss ich gar nichts von der Dame.
> 
> Aber die Frage handelte von der Mitsprache.



kleiner Auszug aus Wikipedia:"Christel Happach-Kasan ist Sprecherin für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft  der FDP-Bundestagsfraktion und Vorsitzende der Arbeitsgruppe Ernährung,  Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz FDP-Bundestagsfraktion.  In ihren Ämtern tritt sie ein für Gentechnik in Pflanzenbau und der  Nahrungsmittelkette sowie für vermehrten Anbau und Einsatz von Pflanzen  zur Bioenergieerzeugung."


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Steht dem Angelsport und den Anglern, welche Flüsse renaturieren und Fisch Bestände möglichst natürlich halten wollen, natürlich hervorragend.


----------



## Wegberger (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo,

was H-K macht, ist für mich erstmal völlig belanglos. Da müssen erstmal zwei andere Bretter verbohrt werden. Das am 15.02 und das beim DAV.

Bei letzteren sehe ich die Probeabstimmung im November keineswegs übertragbar auf März 2013.


----------



## mathei (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was H-K macht, ist für mich erstmal völlig belanglos. Da müssen erstmal zwei andere Bretter verbohrt werden. Das am 15.02 und das beim DAV.
> 
> Bei letzteren sehe ich die Probeabstimmung im November keineswegs übertragbar auf März 2013.


wat gibt es von denen eigentlich neues.


----------



## schuessel (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Steht dem Angelsport und den Anglern, welche Flüsse renaturieren und Fisch Bestände möglichst natürlich halten wollen, natürlich hervorragend.



(nur um sicher zu gehen, daß mich keiner falsch versteht) Ironie an:
Wieso sollte man die Flüsse renaturieren, wenn man die Fische auch den völlig verbauten Flüssen anpassen kann.#c


----------



## Wegberger (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo,



> wat gibt es von denen eigentlich neues.


Genau diese Frage treibt mich auch umher! Genüsslich sich den VDSF zerfleischen am zusehen? 
Ich weiss nicht, das ist zu ruhig !

Die jetzige Situation ermöglicht dem DAV eine ganze Klaviatur von Möglichkeiten, den VDSF jetzt bessere Bedingungen abzustrotzen.

Kann aber auch sein, dass der DAV einfach schon klinisch Tod ist.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



schuessel schrieb:


> (nur um sicher zu gehen, daß mich keiner falsch versteht) Ironie an:
> Wieso sollte man die Flüsse renaturieren, wenn man die Fische auch den völlig verbauten Flüssen anpassen kann.#c



Nicht das Frau HK dann noch ihre Beruflichen Interessen (Gen Lobby) mit dem Angelsport vermischt...


----------



## Dunraven (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



schuessel schrieb:


> In ihren Ämtern tritt sie ein für Gentechnik in Pflanzenbau und der  Nahrungsmittelkette sowie für vermehrten Anbau und Einsatz von Pflanzen  zur Bioenergieerzeugung."




Welche Auswirkungen haben diese Monokulturen denn für die Gewässer und die Fische? Vermehrte Anbau und Einsatz von Pflanzen  zur Bioenergieerzeugung bedeutet doch Monokultur, also der Bedarf an viel Dünger. 
Weideland wird zu Acker, also wird mehr Sand in die Gewässer gewaschen.
Drainage für Flächen die als Weideland ja noch etwas feuchter sein konnten, aber als Acker dann nicht so recht aberntbar sind. Darüber dann wieder stärkerer Eintrag vom Dünger in die Gewässer. 
Und weil das sich ja lohnt werden die Weideflächen ja eben weniger, so das die Bauern auch ein Problem bekommen die Gülle aus dem Stall zu verteilen. 
Das auch mehr Pestizide benutzt werden kommt auch noch dazu, was das in Zusammenhang mit der Drainage bedeutet stand ja schon bei der Gülle.

Zumal die Bauern für die Ernte auch ein großes Interesse daran haben das die Äcker trocken und befahrbar sind, so das die Entwässerungsverbände dann vor der Erntsezeit den Wasserstand der Kanäle und Entwässerungsgräben stark senken, damit sie evt. Regenwasser aufnehmen können um die Äcker zur Ernte nicht zu feucht zu haben. Damit fällt dann Laich trocken, und geringe Wasserstände bei großer Hitze sind auch nicht gerade toll für den Sauerstoffgehalt.

Also irgendwie tritt die Dame damit dafür ein den Angelvereinen ein  großes Problem bei der Gewässerqualität zu bescheren. Oder sehe ich das  falsch?  Natürlich bezogen auf landwirtschaftliche Regionen. Aber da ist doch gerade die Folge dessen was sie befürwortet ein Problem für die Vereine. Und evt. eines der ganz großen für die Zukunft.

Wobei ich nicht sagen möchte das es nicht sinnvoll ist sich Politiker aus den entsprechenden Ausschüssen ins Boot zu holen. Das ist absolut wichtig, von daher ist die Idee jemanden wie sie für den Posten zu gewinnen ja gut. Aber bisher habe ich halt wenig von ihr zum Thema Angeln gefunden, und das wofür sie ja eintritt, passt halt auch nicht so ganz dazu, eher im Gegenteil

Aber ich habe gerade doch noch etwas zum Thema Fischfang bei Wikipedia gefunden. http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg...eordnete-wird-elbfischerin-16237414.bild.html


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Wobei ich nicht sagen möchte das es nicht sinnvoll ist sich Politiker aus den entsprechenden Ausschüssen ins Boot zu holen. Das ist absoöut wicht, von daher ist die Idee jemanden wie sie für den Posten zu gewinnen ja gut. Aber bisher habe ich halt weni von ihr zum Thema Angeln gefunden, und das wofür sie ja eintritt, passt halt auch nicht so ganz dazu, eher im Gegenteil



Sehe ich auch so.
Aber noch lieber wäre mir eine Person, welche auch Angler ist und 100%ig hinter dem Angelsport steht und das nicht macht, weil sie/er Posten X auch noch haben möchte.


----------



## Wegberger (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo,

ich habe auch schon Beschwerden gelesen, dass die Bauern nicht mehr soviel düngen! 

Die Fischmonokulturen gedeihen nicht mehr so üppig!
Da kann man perfekt genetisch eingreifen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ich seh immer noch genug Bauern mit ihrer Schweinegülle direkt an die Flüsse ranfahren und dann fliessen die ersten 30 Sekunden direkt ins Wasser.

Und zur Sauerstoffproblematik der Ostsee tragen die Bauern auch den größten Teil bei...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Thema in diesem Thread: LSFV SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust....


----------



## Dunraven (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Passt das nicht zusammen wenn, wenn sie jemanden zur Präsidentin machen wollen die dafür eintritt die Gewässer stärker zu belasten? ;-)

Von ausgelaufener Pampe aus den Biogasanlagen hatte ich ja nicht einmal gesprochen. Die von ihr verfochtenen Anlagen haben ja auch schon einigen Ärger verursacht an Gewässern. Für welche Seite wird sie also im Zweifel eintreten, ihre Wähler (die sie wählen weil sie dafür einsteht) oder die Angler (deren Interessen sie ja vertreten soll)?

Ist auf jeden Fall spannend das dann zu sehen. Das ist für mich eine der ausführlich ausdisktierten, und beantworteten, Fragen von der auf der VDSF Seite die Rede ist.


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> .... und Du erstattest keine Anzeige.....#c#q
> 
> So eine Aktion hat bei uns einem Bauern richtig Geld gekostet, da er nach dem Verursacherprinzip für den kompletten Schaden aufkommen musste!!



Ich lauf auch nicht ständig mit Kamera durch die Gegend...
Das Beweis mal, wenn das Feld direkt ans Wasser mündet und er dicht am Wasser eine kleine Pause einlegt...


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Wer noch schnell mal wieder über den SH Verband Pressesprecher lachen möchte, der soll mal ins SH Forum schauen.

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?18939-Neuer-Versuch

|peinlich


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

So geht man dort mit ehemaligen Moderatoren um, welche es nach Jahrelanger Tätigkeit fürs Forum wagten, ein paar kritische Fragen bzgl. Fusion und Tätigkeit des Verbands beim NSG Behrensdorf (bzw. eher nicht Tätigkeit) zu stellen.

Das der Rest dort oben nicht kapiert, das es ihnen wohl ähnlich gehen wird, wenn sie selber mal eine abweichende Position zu einem Thema haben.


----------



## schuessel (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Wahrscheinlich wollen die meißten gar keine eigene bzw. andere Meinung haben.
Ist doch klasse wenn man sein Hirn nicht anstrengen muß und man das "denken" anderen überlassen kann.

(warum ich das "denken" in "" gestzt habe, darf sich jeder selber überlegen)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ich finde das nicht mehr zum lachen! Ich frage mich ob dieser Mensch einfach nur verbittert ist oder was ihn dazu bewegt regelmäßig (ungestraft) mit diversen Äußerungen so daneben zu liegen. Achim wurde von allen anderen Usern freundlich begrüßt und dann haut der Pressesprecher so einen "Bock" raus! Das geht doch nicht, wie kann der Verband so etwas dulden. Das schlimme ist, dass ich vor meiner "Ächtung" im dortigem Forum und meinen Meinungsverschiedenheiten mit diversen Usern dort, einen lockeren und regelmäßigen Kontakt zum Michael hatte und ihn so nicht kannte, ja sogar als Gesprächspartner geschätzt habe! Was hat diese Änderung bewirkt? Liegen durch die anstehende Abstimmung zur Fusion die Nerven mittlerweile bei den Beteiligten so blank?

Aber es passt zur Zeit in die (leider) katastrophale öffentliche Selbstdarstellung der Verbände. Der Schaden an unserem Hobby wird immer größer. Es lesen ja nicht nur Angler in diesen Foren, sondern auch Naturschützer, Politiker, Beamte von Umweltbehörden etc. Was denken die, wenn sich der Pressesprecher eines Verbandes zu solchen Aussagen hinreissen läßt?

Und: ist das die Meinung des Pressesprechers - also die offizielle Stellungnahme des Verbandes - oder die persönliche Meinung?


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Seh ich genauso. Der Pressesprecher setzt sich mit seinen Äusserungen immer wieder in die Nesseln. Und wenn man denkt, das es nicht mehr peinlicher kommen könnte, dann setzt er noch einen oben drauf.


----------



## niederegger (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und wenn man denkt, das es nicht mehr peinlicher kommen könnte, dann setzt er noch einen oben drauf.



Naja, irgendwie freut er sich wohl schon auf sein neues Problem...

http://www.dermaennercoach.de/referenzen/referenzen.html


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ich finde die momentane Entwicklung im SH-Forum sehr positiv. Es mehren sich kritische Stimmen und die kann man heute nicht mehr so einfach wegsperren, wie noch vor ein paar Monaten.
Es scheint auch so, als wären gar nicht mal so wenige SH-Angler unzufrieden. Eine Erkenntnis, der sich auch Robert Vollborn und Michael Kuhr immer weniger verweigern können.

Man kann in SH wieder kritisch schreiben, also zögert nicht.

Und das wiederum finde ich auch ein bisschen gut von den Mods und Betreibern dort.


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



niederegger schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwie freut er sich wohl schon auf sein neues Problem...
> 
> http://www.dermaennercoach.de/referenzen/referenzen.html



Erst hab ich laut gelacht als ich den Text gelesen habe. Wie gesagt, der setzt immer noch einen oben drauf...aber das dann heute abend noch sowas kommt...

Aber je länger ich darüber Nachdenke, da entwickel ich so langsam Mitgefühl...und ein wenig Fremdschämen setzt ein...so als wenn man Nachmittags RTL oder RTL II schaut. Das ist vom selben Kaliber.


----------



## mathei (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



niederegger schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwie freut er sich wohl schon auf sein neues Problem...
> 
> http://www.dermaennercoach.de/referenzen/referenzen.html


 und wenn du nicht mehr weiter weist, dann bilde einen arbeitskreis.


----------



## Wegberger (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo,

Herr Kuhr bemerkt , dass er dem Forum und seiner Aufgabe nicht mehr gewachsen sein könnte !


----------



## mathei (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Herr Kuhr bemerkt , dass er dem Forum und seiner Aufgabe nicht mehr gewachsen sein könnte !


 
das weiß man nicht. wer weiß wie lange es her ist. und das ist jetzt das relultat


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



niederegger schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwie freut er sich wohl schon auf sein neues Problem...
> 
> http://www.dermaennercoach.de/referenzen/referenzen.html




ich hab mir die komplette website angeschaut.

gänsehaut!


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Es ist aber leider nicht verboten, Gülle und anderes zum Himmel Stinkendes auf seiner Homepage zu veröffentlichen....|rolleyes

So, aber jetzt bitte wieder zurück zum Thema LSFV-SH.

Wenn ihr das Gülle-Problem diskutieren wollt, wäre ein eigener Thread im Laberbereich sinnvoll.


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Aktuell ist im SH Forum eine Änderung eingeführt worden.
Was mich aber daran stört ist die Behauptung von Robert Vollborn das hier im Forum ein Aufruf statt findet oder gefunden hat sich dort bei denen anzumelden und Fragen zu stellen.

Ich mag ja so einiges überlesen, aber gab es hier im Board einen Aufruf?

Ich habe nichts finden können.

Offensichtlich werden R.V. bewusst falsche Informationen übermittelt.

Korrektur nicht hier im Forum sondern in einem Forum.
Wer gemeint ist, kann sich jeder selbst denken.
Genauso wie die Gäste aus dem Norden wie Herr Klasing schrieb.


----------



## niederegger (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich mag ja so einiges überlesen, aber gab es hier im Board einen Aufruf?
> 
> Ich habe nichts finden können.
> 
> Offensichtlich werden R.V. bewusst falsche Informationen übermittelt.



Evtl. dieser Beitrag? |kopfkrat#c
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3812336&postcount=199


----------



## Wegberger (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo,



> Offensichtlich werden R.V. bewusst falsche Informationen übermittelt.



Ironie an
Aber wer übermittelt denn von hier Dinge nach S-H ?|bigeyes
Ironie aus


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



niederegger schrieb:


> Evtl. dieser Beitrag? |kopfkrat#c
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3812336&postcount=199



Das nennt man also Aufruf? Na ok...wenn er dies so definieren möchte, als Nichtleser im AB.

Dennoch ist es Mobbing was er betreibt und ebenso uns vorwirft.


Nicht souverän der Herr Vollborn.
Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es kaum einer wagt in der Versammlung kritische Töne verlauten zu lassen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Das stimmt schon. Ich habe hier zweimal aufgefordert, besser gesagt ermutigt, auch im SH Forum zu schreiben.

Ja und ? 

Ich habe nicht geschrieben, man solle da die Sau rauslassen. Sachliche Diskutanten tun jedem Forum gut, auch wenn sie vielleicht unbequem sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Siehe Eingangsposting.....

Dass die sich da im LSFV-SH gerne ihre eigene Wahrheit und Realität zurechtbasteln, ist ja nun nix Neues...

Komm denen doch nicht mit Fakten, das könnte deren Meinung durcheinanderbringen..

Und es muss ja auch genug Aufgaben in so einem kleinen Landesverband für 2 Geschäftsführer geben ......


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon. Ich habe hier zweimal aufgefordert, besser gesagt ermutigt, auch im SH Forum zu schreiben.
> 
> Ja und ?
> 
> Ich habe nicht geschrieben, man solle da die Sau rauslassen. Sachliche Diskutanten tun jedem Forum gut, auch wenn sie vielleicht unbequem sind.



Also dafür bedarf es keinen Aufruf. Jeder der hier liest weiss ja um welches Forum es geht.

Ich kann über Herrn Vollborn nur den Kopf schütteln.
Mehr Souverinität hätte ich von einem Geschäftsführer und Rechtsanwalt schon erhofft.
So reagiert man wenn die kritischen Stimmen lauter werden und es unbequem wird.
Wegen einer kleinen Gruppe lässt man sich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen.


----------



## niederegger (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Aber schön zu wissen das Herr Kuhr hier als MacMikel jeden Tag online ist. #h

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=10713


----------



## gründler (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



niederegger schrieb:


> Aber schön zu wissen das Herr Kuhr hier als MacMikel jeden Tag online ist. #h
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=10713


 

Fast alle lesen hier mit oder haben nen Account von SH bis runter nach Bayern,obwohl sie immer betonen das es nicht so ist.Aber aus 110% Quellen weiß ich das es doch so ist.

Ich frag mich nur warum sie das abstreiten und nicht dazu stehen.

#h


----------



## schuessel (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



niederegger schrieb:


> Aber schön zu wissen das Herr Kuhr hier als MacMikel jeden Tag online ist. #h
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=10713




Hab mir grad mal MacMikels 5 Beiträge durchgelesen.
rofl. Beste Unterhaltung.
Da das zu weit führen würde fan ich mit zitieren gar nicht an.
Ein brüller nach dem anderen.


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



schuessel schrieb:


> Hab mir grad mal MacMikels 5 Beiträge durchgelesen.
> rofl. Beste Unterhaltung.
> Da das zu weit führen würde fan ich mit zitieren gar nicht an.
> Ein brüller nach dem anderen.




Man muss ja nicht gleicher Meinung sein, aber respektieren sollte man andere Meinungen.


----------



## Dok (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Komm denen doch nicht mit Fakten, das könnte deren Meinung durcheinanderbringen...



Frei nach dem Motto:

Meine Meinung steht fest!
Bitte verwirren Sie mich nicht mit Tatsachen...!


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Dok schrieb:


> Frei nach dem Motto:
> 
> Meine Meinung steht fest!
> Bitte verwirren Sie mich nicht mit Tatsachen...!



Es gab die ganzen Jahrzehnte auch noch nicht solchen Gegenwind und solch unbequeme Fragen.

Das Internet ist für solche Strukturen wie die Verbände haben natürlich absolutes Gift.
Über Jahrzehnte konnte man Mauscheln, aber durch das Internet lassen sich Information schneller, genauer und gezielter verbreiten und einsetzen.
Einer der Delegierten quatscht Internas aus und diese verbreiten sich wie ein Lauffeuer.
Herr Klasing hat mit seiner Veröffentlichung natürlich richtig Öl in die kleine Flamme gekippt.

Die Bestätigung für das was das AB seit Jahren predigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



> Die Bestätigung für das was das AB seit Jahren predigt.


Nicht "das AB" (das sind letztlich die User):
Der Schmutzpuckel aus der Redaktion und seine Konsorten und Helfershelfer....

:q:q:q


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht "das AB" (das sind letztlich die User):
> Der Schmutzpuckel aus der Redaktion und seine Konsorten und Helfershelfer....
> 
> :q:q:q




Ich wollte Dir oder auch euch jetzt nicht die Blumen reichen.
Man kann ja viel erzählen ohne Belege.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Deswegen find ichs so gut, wenn sich  - gerade auch Dank der wenigen Aufrechten wie denen aus NDS -  der Rest der Verbandsmischpoke immer weiter selber entlarvt.

Ob in SH oder anderswo..


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen find ichs so gut, wenn sich  - gerade auch Dank der wenigen Aufrechten wie denen aus NDS -  der Rest der Verbandsmischpoke immer weiter selber entlarvt.
> 
> Ob in SH oder anderswo..



Ich habe aber wenig Hoffnung, dass dies beibehalten wird.
Der LSFV Nds. hat sich offensichtlich arg bedrängt gefühlt und sich durch die Aktion sich aus der Ecke des Schuldigen befreit.
Den Druck bekommen nun auch die anderen Verbände zu spüren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



> Den Druck bekommen nun auch die anderen Verbände zu spüren


Darin liegt die Hoffnung - und wir werden da eh nicht nachlassen im weiterbohren.
Mit oder ohne Fusion..
In Bundes- und Landesverbänden...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

In Bezug auf die Fusion hat der LSFV SH sicherlich seine eigene Meinung. Diese setzt er ja auch - mit Rückendeckung bzw. Auftrag durch die Delegierten - durch. Was ja auch nicht falsch ist. Wir haben eine andere Meinung. Was auch nicht falsch ist. Wir denken, dass viele Dinge ungeklärt sind und zukünftig zu Problemen führen werden. "Die" denken das man diese Dinge nach der vereinigung klären kann. 

Die Diskussion dort wurde nicht immer sachlich geführt - ich nehme mich da nicht raus - , sondern häufig sehr emotional. Teilweise lag dieses an den in meinen Augen haarsträubenden Aussagen und Kommentaren und dem Gefühl des "unter den Tisch kehren". 

Letztendlich haben wir es nicht geschafft, dort einen Stimmungsumschwung zu erzeugen. Auch wenn es mittlerweile mehr kritische Stimmen gibt, sind die verbandstreuen User immer noch deutlich in der Überzahl. Das ist auch eine Art von Demokratie. Gerade ich habe das Demokratieverständnis in den Verbänden - speziell VDSF und LSFV SH - in den letzten Wochen und Monaten sehr häufig kritisiert, aber wir haben dort doch auch versucht - trotz Gegenwind - unsere Meinung durchzusetzen.

Das Thema hier heißt ja "LSFV SH: kommpletter Realitätsverlust?" und nicht lästern über den LSFV SH oder gar über einzelne Personen. Natürlich stellt der Pressesprecher sich mit seinen aktuellen Äußerungen einmal mehr ins Abseits, doch ist das ein Grund sein komplettes Leben hier zu durchleuchten und zu veröffentlichen? Ich glaube nicht! 

Ich habe es schon einmal geschrieben: der Michael ist eigentlich ein ganz netter Kerl und hat halt seine "Macken"- aber die haben wir doch alle! Was jedoch auch nicht seine aktuellen Äußerungen runterspielen oder gar entschuldigen soll. Entschuldigen sollte er sich im dortigen Forum! Das machen "Männer" so...

Wir sollten hier jedoch kein Mobbing gegen einzelne Personen durchführen. Erst recht nicht, wenn es nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun hat. Was aber auch bedeutet, dass alle Aussagen rund um die Fusion oder die Verbände hier weiter gern gesehen sind :vik:.

Ich als Feindbild Nummer 2 in SH (nach Thomas F. )versuche den LSFV SH in Schutz zu nehmen. Ich sollte die Tabletten wechseln .


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



> Ich sollte die Tabletten wechseln


Schnaps weglassen soll auch helfen ...
|supergri|supergri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schnaps weglassen soll auch helfen ...
> |supergri|supergri


 
Rotwein- und die Uhrzeit des Handelns beachten! Ich glaube wir verstehen uns #6.


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ist schon Zeit fürs Frustsaufen?


----------



## meeresdrachen (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

@all,



> Zitat Honeyball:
> Aber ansonsten wiederhole ich meine Frage gerne.
> Was bringt es, die Fusionsdiskussionen hier aus dem AB ausgerechnet ins S-H-Forum auszudehnen oder zu verlagern, statt dorthin, wo sie hingehören: In die Vereine, Anglerheime, Stammtische ???


 
das haben hier einige noch nicht verinnerlicht.

Der Herr sei mit euch
meeresdrachen


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



meeresdrachen schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Kochtopfangelforum noch schreiben, das sich die Fragesteller/Querulanten ins AB "verpieseln" sollen, sich aber dann doch hier mitbeteiligen.


----------



## meeresdrachen (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

@Allrounder27,

ja, so ist das. Man trifft sich immer
2x im Leben.
Ab und an rutschen einem schon mal solche
Lapsusse  raus.
Nein, gross einsteigen will ich in diese Diskusssion
nicht---es ist einfach "Energieverschwendung".

Der Herr sei mit euch
meeresdrachen


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Da hätte ich gerne drauf verzichtet, aber was solls.

Am liebsten würde ich auf deinen Post das antworten, was du im Kochtopfforum jedem Fusionskritiker (oder Kritiker an sich) antwortest.

Aber leider geht das hier nicht, denn hier machen die Mods keine Unterscheidung unter den Usern. Nicht wie in eurem Forum.

Edit: Eine Frage hab ich dann doch noch? Bist du jetzt die Rache vom SH Forum, weil sich 2 User von hier dort angemeldet haben? Dann haben sie ja gleich zum Äussersten gegriffen...


----------



## meeresdrachen (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

@Allrounder27,



> Eine Frage hab ich dann doch noch? Bist du jetzt die Rache vom SH Forum, weil sich 2 User von hier dort angemeldet haben? Dann haben sie ja gleich zum Äussersten gegriffen


 
nein, Rachegefühle habe ich keine. Und ich habe es nicht
in der Hand, wer sich beim S-H- Forum anmeldet.
Wie du sehen kannst, bin ich hier schon länger angemeldet
als du. Also von daher...
Was solls? Habe hier lange nicht reingeschaut, doch diese
leidige Diskussion hatte mich neugierig gemacht.

Der Herr sie mit euch.
meeresdrachen


----------



## kati48268 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ich tummel mich nicht im SH-Forum und weiß auch nicht wer 'meeresdrachen' ist und wie er dort agiert, aber hier sollte jeder mit diskutieren dürfen, auch wenn er konträrer Meinung ist, solange die Boardregeln nicht verletzt werden.


----------



## ayron (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Der Herr sei mit euch ?

Das klingt so als wär das AB die Ausgeburt des Bösen Oo

Oder ist dieser "Herr" Herr Mohnert? Ich glaube mit dem mögen hier nur wenige sein


----------



## meeresdrachen (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

@all,

geht es hier überhaupt noch um die Vereinigung
der beiden Anglerverbände??
Ich werde mich nicht in diese leidige Diskussion
einmischen.

Der Herr sei mit euch
meeresdrachen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



> geht es hier überhaupt noch um die Vereinigung
> der beiden Anglerverbände??



In diesem Thread nicht. 

Gings auch noch nie...

Darum gehts hier laut Topic:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3782265&postcount=1

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Januar




> *LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??​*Ein kopfschüttelnder Kommentar von Thomas Finkbeiner
> 
> 
> Eigentlich müsste man über einen Landesverband wie den LSFV-SH gar nicht groß berichten.
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



meeresdrachen schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> geht es hier überhaupt noch um die Vereinigung
> der beiden Anglerverbände??



Nein, hier geht es darum, dass Dinge auf der Homepage des LSFV-SH stehen, die einen anderen Eindruck erwecken als es den Tatsachen entspricht. Z.B. dass Niedersachsen nach der Fusion wieder eintreten würde.

Dass daraus eine Generalabrechnung mit Robert Vollborn und jetzt Michael Kuhr geworden ist, liegt zwar sicherlich in vielen Punkten auch an dem, was und wie sie es geschrieben haben, ist aber eigentlich weder zielführend noch bringt es irgendjemanden weiter.
So wie Du mir zustimmst, dass ich nicht finde, dass AB-Diskussionen über Bundesverbände in ein Landesverbandsforum gehören, finde ich auch, dass die Diskussion um die Personen und ihre Aussagen in deren Forum auch eben dort zu führen ist.

Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung und wenn viele hier das anders sehen bzw. durch diese Aussperraktion dort sich nicht mehr anmelden und dort schreiben können, muss man halt akzeptieren, wenn hier darüber geredet wird.
In meiner BVB-Stammkneipe reden wir ab und zu auch mal über andere Vereine... :m


----------



## Dok (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



ayron schrieb:


> Der Herr sei mit euch ?
> 
> Das klingt so als wär das AB die Ausgeburt des Bösen Oo



Jetzt ist doch noch raus gekommen wer oder was mich nur 12 Jahren geritten hat... 

... ich habe aber bereits versucht Abbitte für diese spezielle Sünde zu leisten... :m


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Tja, Dok,
wenn da selbst 'ne Pilgertour nicht geholfen hat, dann ist nichts zu retten.
Die Verschwörergang des AB auf ihrem blutigen Pfad durch die Verbandslandschaft... :vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



meeresdrachen schrieb:


> @Allrounder27,
> 
> ja, so ist das. Man trifft sich immer
> 2x im Leben.
> ...



Also mir bist Du hier willkommen. Die verstärkte Diskussion mit unkritischen Verbandstreuen und Fusionsbefürwortern ist doch genau das, was wir im Grunde erreichen wollen.

Und selbstverständlich sollte die in so vielen Foren wie möglich geführt werden, damit so viele Angler wie möglich erreicht werden.

Und nach Fusion oder nicht ist ja noch lange nicht Schluß, dann fängt es ja erst richtig an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



> Und nach Fusion oder nicht ist ja noch lange nicht Schluß, dann fängt es ja erst richtig an.


#6:q#6|jump:
So isses! 

Dann haben wir mehr Zeit, wenn der Fusionsblödsinn  erstmal durch ist..
:vik::vik:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Tja, wie ich gerade per Mail erfahre habe, hat der King of LSFV SH mal wieder zugeschlagen und erneut einen kritischen User (meines Wissens nach den 3. User in knapp 3 Wochen!) gesperrt. 

Auch möchte ich hier mitteilen, dass ich mich dort ebenfalls erneut angemeldet hatte (damit ich immer die neuesten Beiträge finde, sogar mit meinem offiziellen Namen, also nicht anonym), nachdem ich mich dort vor 4 Monaten habe löschen lassen und jetzt - ca. 2 Wochen nach meiner Anmeldung - ohne ein Posting als User ohne Info oder ähnliches gelöscht worden bin. Ich hatte bisher keine Sperre oder ähnliches. 

Und es wird immer noch alles anscheinend von der Mehrheit gedeckt und akzeptiert. WARUM? 

Naja, ich glaube da hat jemand einen Höhenflug- hoffentlich landet der nicht mal außerplanmäßig und unkontrolliert...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Tja, wie ich gerade per Mail erfahre habe, hat der King of LSFV SH mal wieder zugeschlagen und erneut einen kritischen User (meines Wissens nach den 3. User in knapp 3 Wochen!) gesperrt.
> 
> Auch möchte ich hier mitteilen, dass ich mich dort ebenfalls erneut angemeldet hatte (damit ich immer die neuesten Beiträge finde, sogar mit meinem offiziellen Namen, also nicht anonym), nachdem ich mich dort vor 4 Monaten habe löschen lassen und jetzt - ca. 2 Wochen nach meiner Anmeldung - ohne ein Posting als User ohne Info oder ähnliches gelöscht worden bin. Ich hatte bisher keine Sperre oder ähnliches.
> ...


 
Ich frage mich gerade, ob der in SH gerade gesperrte Dorfjunge nicht der Fisherbandit 1000 ist????

Zumindest gibt es da ja einige Parallelen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, ob der in SH gerade gesperrte Dorfjunge nicht der Fisherbandit 1000 ist????
> 
> Zumindest gibt es da ja einige Parallelen...


 
Nein lieber Rüdiger, da liegst Du zu 100% falsch!


----------



## MacMikel (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Dann solltest Du Dich schnell mit dem Dorfjungen im Anglerforum des LSFV-SH in Verbindung setzen. Er behauptet nämlich, xxxx xxxxxx [eine solche Namensnennung könnt ihr bei euch machen, nicht bei uns, daher edit by Admin] zu sein. Dafür gibt es Beweise.

Eine Persönlichkeitsstörung wollen wir mal nicht annehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Jungs - macht euren Stress im SH-Verbandsforum aus.

Hier sollen sich Angler unterhalten und diskutieren......


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Und das ist das Thema hier, wenngleich das andere dem Pressereferenten des SH-Verbandes, MacMikel, augenscheinlich wichtiger scheint:



> *LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??​*Ein kopfschüttelnder Kommentar von Thomas Finkbeiner
> 
> 
> Eigentlich müsste man über einen Landesverband wie den LSFV-SH gar nicht groß berichten.
> ...


----------



## MacMikel (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass das Anglerboard auch mit der Namensnennung der hier so verhassten "Funktionäre" umgeht. Aber die werden hier gnadenlos mit voller Nennung des Namens durch den Schmutz gezogen. Wird hier etwa mit zweierlei Maß gemessen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



MacMikel schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wünschen, dass das Anglerboard auch mit der Namensnennung der hier so verhassten "Funktionäre" umgeht. Aber die werden hier gnadenlos mit voller Nennung des Namens durch den Schmutz gezogen. Wird hier etwa mit zweierlei Maß gemessen?



Offtopic an:
Ja, das ist zweierlei.
Weil sich ein Funktionär freiwillig in die Offentlichkeit begibt mit seiner Funktion und dann auch öffentlich diskutiert werden kann und muss.

Und beileibe nicht alle Funktionäre sind vehasst!!!

Wir loben oft genug die, welche sich für statt gegen Angler einsetzen - Werner Klasing ist da nur ein Beispiel.

Leider gibts davon halt zu wenig in den Verbänden, in den Vereinen siehts meist etwas besser aus.

Und damit auch für Dich Ende hier mit OT-..

Und wieder zurück zum Thema:


> *LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??​*Ein kopfschüttelnder Kommentar von Thomas Finkbeiner
> 
> 
> Eigentlich müsste man über einen Landesverband wie den LSFV-SH gar nicht groß berichten.
> ...


----------



## Wegberger (1. März 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo,

ich denke die neusten Aussagen auf dem LSFV-SH Forum zeigen eindeutig, dass kein Realitätsverlust besteht.

Es wird dort einfach in einer abgekoppelten Funktionärs/Politiker Realität gelebt. Begleitet von Klackeuren, die sich im vermeidlichen Sonnenschein suhlen.

Einfach nur traurig, was sich die organisierten Angler, durch ihr Nichtinteresse, für eine Natter an die Brust gelegt haben.

Und umso trauriger aus diesem Umstand eine Legitimation nach seinem Gutsherrendenken (als Funktionär) abzuleiten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. März 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Naja, wenn du in deren Forum Interesse an dem Thema gezeigt hast, dann wurdest du beschimpft, ignoriert und noch ein paar andere Sachen...

Wie sieht das dann wohl im richtigen Leben aus? Du glaubst doch nicht, das man mit den Leuten dort irgendwie vernünftig reden oder diskutieren kann?

Von daher funktioniert deren Taktik. Das Forum einschüchtern, indem kritische Poster gelöscht werden. Dadurch traut sich dort niemand zu widersprechen und schon sieht das ganze so aus, als hätten die dort Rückhalt.

Ausserdem ist die Informationspolitik des Verbandes im Norden ja schon immer mehr als lächerlich gewesen. Zu dem Thema bzgl. Gen Lobby und Monsato gab es sicherlich keine Informationen. Wobei das laut dem Pressesprecher ja auch unerhebliche Informationen waren, denn selbst wenn der Pressesprecher davon gewusst hätte, (also nicht einmal der Pressesprecher wusste, WEN sie dort an die Spitze ihres Verbandes hieven. Solche Personalentscheidungen muss man auch erst einmal durchführen. Daran sieht man, das solche Leute nie in Privatwirtschaftlichen Unternehmen irgendwas gerissen haben) hätte er immernoch FÜR Frau HK gestimmt.

Ich hab zu solchen Leuten irgendwie keine Meinung. Als halbwegs normal denkender Mensch kann ich sowas einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Für mich sieht das ganze so aus. Die Leute dort scheren sich garnicht um die Angler und wollen möglichst wenig Geld haben. HK hat sich angeboten, aus den Gründen die hier schon genann wurden und der Verband hat dankbar zugesagt. Wenig Arbeit für sie...das ganze nurnoch duchwinken und fertig. Das man trotzdem für sie gestimmt hätte, wenn man von den ganzen Vorfürfen (und Tatsachen) gewusst hätte ist entweder:

1) eine Lüge, weil man keine Eier hat die Fehlentscheidung einzugestehen.
2) ein völliger Realitätsverlust.


----------



## Sharpo (1. März 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt sprachlos wie man vom LSFV SH mit diesem Thema und auch mit kritischen Usern umgeht.

Kritiker werden diffamiert etc.

So geht man in Diktaturen mit Kritikern um.

Wenn mir das Thema auf den Sack geht, lese ich diese Beiträge nicht mehr.
In unserem Staat herrscht freie Meinungsäusserung und auch das Recht auf kritische Fragen etc..

Wer dies nicht akzeptiert, hat in diesem Land nichts zu suchen.

@Allrounder

Gleichgültigkeit. Man hat einen Guru vorgesetzt bekommen und wenn man weiss wie mit Kritikern im Verband umgegangen wird, wird dieser Guru ohne Fragen übernommen.
Man hat auch keinen anderen Dummen gefunden.

Mündige Bürger sehen anders aus.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. März 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt sprachlos wie man vom LSFV SH mit diesem Thema und auch mit kritischen Usern umgeht.
> 
> Kritiker werden diffamiert etc.
> 
> ...




Ein wenig Einspruch.

Ein Forum ist kein Marktplatz oder rechtsfreier Raum. Dort hat der Betreiber das Hausrecht und es steht ihm frei, welche Diskussionen er zulässt oder nicht.
Das gilt auch für das Forum eines Verbandes.
In so fern ist die so gerne zitierte "freie Meinungsäußerung" durch die Rechte des Betreibers schon eingeschränkt.

Das hat auch nix mit Diktatur zu tun und es ist auch gar nicht tragisch. Denn für den öffentlichen indruck ist es von recht großer Bedeutung, *wie* der Betreiber mit seinen Rechten umgeht. Nutzt er sie, wie hier im AB, zur Wahrung des Boardfriedens und der topics, oder nutzt er sie um unliebsame, sprich unbequeme Meinungen zu entfernen.

Und das ist immer eine subjektive Sache, wei derjenige User, dem das Wort entzogen wird, selbstverständlich seine Meinung "unterdrückt" sieht. 

Jedenfalls sind im SH-Forum kritische Worte durchaus zugelassen. Vielleicht ein wenig inkonsequent und manchmal vielleicht auch emotionsgesteuert, aber man kann nun nicht sagen, dass dort alles abgeschmettert wird.

Einen unangenehmen Eindruck macht es, wenn man aus Mangel an Argumenten eingreift. Denn man hat dort halt das Dilemma, auf viele Fragen einfach keine Antworten zu haben. Jedenfalls keine, die die eigene Position nicht in Frage stellen. 
Wenn man jedoch genau nachdenkt, dann ist das nichtbeantworten vieler Fragen auch eine schlüssige Antwort.

Abschließend sei noch festzuhalten, dass der Verband in SH wenigstens ein Forum *hat*. Er bietet also die Möglichkeit, Meinungen zu äußern. Damit hat er einen Vorsprung gegenüber allen anderen Landesverbänden, sogar gegenüber Niedersachsen, die aber vermutlich zunächst vordringlichere Arbeiten zu erledigen haben.

Wenn man in SH nun noch versteht, dass so ein Forum eine wertvolle Informationsquelle für die Strömungen in der Anglerschaft ist, dass dieser Wert aber nur dann abgeschöpft werden kann, wenn man grade kritische Diskussionen aktiv fördert, dann kann da sogar mal was richtig Gutes draus werden.

Über das AB-bashing weniger User dort, dass nur dazu benutzt wird andersdenkende unseriös erscheinen zu lassen, muss man einfach hinweg sehen. Solche Leute gibt es im AB auch, damit muss man einfach leben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. März 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das hat auch nix mit Diktatur zu tun und es ist auch gar nicht tragisch. Denn für den öffentlichen indruck ist es von recht großer Bedeutung, *wie* der Betreiber mit seinen Rechten umgeht.


 
Jedoch sollte der Gleichheitsgrundsatz in einem öffentlichen Forum gewahrt werden! Mitgliedern (Beitragszahlern!) sollten auch kritische Fragen beantwortet werden. Kritische Mitglieder (Beitragszahler) aus einem vermutlich auch durch Beiträge finanzierten Forum wegen kritischer Beiträge zu sperren? Hmmm....


----------



## Honeyball (1. März 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Da stimme ich Ralle 24 uneingeschränkt zu.
Auch ich kann nicht behaupten, im Forum dort seitens Robert Vollborn und Michael Kuhr ungerecht behandelt worden zu sein. Und auch fast alle meiner Fragen wurden dort öffentlich oder per PN beantwortet.
Man muss allerdings auch das Fingerspitzengefühl mitbringen, gewisse Fragen nicht öffentlich zu stellen, wenn deren Beantwortung, so sie denn öffentlich geschähe, direkt im Forum in der Luft zerrissen werden würde.
Das ist dort aber nicht anders als hier.

Was diejenigen betrifft, die statt sachlich in der Diskussion zu bleiben, lieber auf dem AB rumhacken, so hat Ralle auch damit recht.
Auf das ganze Geplärre ewig gestriger Kleingeister, die nicht mal bereit sind, sich mit der Sache auseinander zu setzen und statt dessen immer wieder durch gezielte Störfeuer, Verunglimpfungen, Beschimpfungen oder das bewusst gesteuertee Off-Topic-Führen von Diskussionen versuchen, vom Thema abzulenken oder uns irgendwelche Fehler, Unseriösitäten oder Unsachlichkeiten vorzuwerfen oder nachzuweisen, gebe ich schon lange nichts mehr. Ab und zu schreite ich als Mod ein und lösche dort, wo es zu offensichtlich OffTopic wird. Ich verzichte mittlerweile sogar darauf, hier in diesem Bereich (Ver-)Warnungen auszusprechen, obwohl ich bei so manchem Posting in jedem anderen Bereich nicht gezögert hätte.
Ob wir hier im AB für die lesende Mehrheit glaub- und vertrauenswürdig erscheinen, mag genauso jeder hier für sich selbst beurteilen und seine persönlichen Konsequenzen daraus ziehen, wie das im SH-Forum in der Beurteilung der Antworten von Robert und Michael ebenso gemacht wird. 
(in die falsche Richtung)Fahrende Züge wird man hüben wie drüben nicht aufhalten, aber auch weiterhin werden wir hier über alles berichten, was an anderer Stelle verschwiegen oder anders dargestellt wird.


----------



## Wegberger (2. März 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo,

ich habe mich ja schon öfters gefragt, wieso Sie und weshalb!
Nun konnte man heute die Erklärung auf den Seiten des von SH lesen, der heutige Pressesprecher hat auch damals den Beitrag verfasst :

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/86...ein-gutes-jahr

Alte Seilschaften, die schon jahrelang gepflegt werden. 

Und der Brüller  ist dazu dann die Aussage diese Woche, das man in S-H auf Führungsebene nix von der  Gen-Lobbyarbeit unser Frau Dr. wusste.

Ich denke, dass die heutige Ahnungslosigkeit ein Ausdruck der Führungsqualität ist.
oder ist Frau Dr. durch S-H bewusst lanciert?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. November 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Realitätsverlust scheint da in meinen Augen wirklich vorhanden zu sein. Der Pressesprecher schreibt doch heut im dortigen Forum, dass alle Mitarbeiter im LSFV SH nicht von Beiträgen der Mitglieder finanziert werden und man deshalb dort keine Antwort auf Fragen von Mitgliedern schuldig ist! Davon mal abgesehen, dass ich das mehr als arrogant finde, stellt sich mir die Frage wer die (nicht ehrenamtlichen) Geschäftsführer bezahlt? Leben die von Luft und Liebe? Oder sind die jetzt plötzlich auch ehrenamtlich tätig? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Guckst Du:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4011503#post4011503


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Wie geil finde ich das denn? #q

 Ich glaube die haben echt einen stressigen Job im LSFV S-H. Ich habe am 02.10.*2012 *eine Mail an das Präsidium/ GF geschrieben und gestern um 16.11 Uhr (*also 14 Monate später!*) die Lesebestätigung erhalten. Wohl gemerkt nur die Lesebestätigung, keine Antwort. Die wird wohl im Zeitraum 2017 bis 2020 eintreffen...

Das musste ich mal loswerden, da ich schon Nackenschmerzen vom kopfschütteln habe |rolleyes. Und das lässt mich dann doch tief in deren Arbeitsweise blicken- und erklärt für mich einiges...


----------



## schuessel (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Das sind Dinge über die man am besten einfach nur lachen sollte! Nicht dass man noch anfängt genauers drüber nachzudenken und plötzlich heulen muß.


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Auch nicht schlecht. Passt ganz gut ins gesamte Bild rein. Wobei 14 Monate in der heutigen Zeit selbst für den LSFV eine respektable Zeit sind.

Da nimmt jemand seinen Job ernst!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Meckert doch nicht - 2 Vollzeitgeschäftsführer reichen da eben nicht, um die massenhaften Anfragen zu beantworten...
Die tun sicher, was sie können....

Deswegen wurden sicher auch im Bund 2 Geschäftsstellen mit zig Geschäftsführern und Personal festgeschrieben.

Und im Gegensatz zum Bund müssen die im Land ja wirklich was arbeiten, oder etwa nicht??

Also nicht immer nur meckern...

Stellt denen lieber weniger (dumme?) Fragen, damit die da oben in Ruhe arbeiten können...





oder so.............................


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Du meinst ich sollte denen eine Mail schicken und mich für die vorherige Mail entschuldigen...?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> oder so.............................


:q:q:q


----------



## Honeyball (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Du solltest Dich bedanken, dass sie jetzt Deine Mail gelesen und sich Zeit für Dich genommen haben!!! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Weiss jemand, warum das Forum des LSFV-SH seit 2 Tagen nicht mehr erreichbar ist?


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Moin Moin
 Das Anglerforum des                  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


LSFV ist leider zur Zeit aus technischen Gründen nicht erreichbar. Wir arbeiten daran, das Problem schnellstmöglich zu lösen.




|wavey:



mfg nobbi


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Witzig, das hab ich nicht gesehen, als ich das geschrieben hatte...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Gefragt war, ob jemand weiss was da los ist, weil das Forum off ist.
Wie gut oder schlecht das Forum ist, diskutiert im SH-Forum, ist hier nicht von Interesse und war nicht gefragt..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ich finde das passt zur Überschrift :q.

 Man verliert als Verband Mitglieder, hat aber über 6000 Teilnehmer an Fischereischeinlehrgängen in 2014 gehabt und hält das für ein gutes Ergebnis... 

 Man hätte also - hätte man einen guten Job gemacht - die Mitgliederzahlen deutlich steigern können bzw. müssen. 

 Auch blickt man positiv in die Zukunft, obwohl gerade bei den Jugendlichen die Mitgliederzahl um "unbedeutende" 5% gesunken ist. Würde eine Außendienstler bei mir ankommen und sagen sein Jahresumsatz wäre um unbedeutende 5% rückläufig, hätte der ein Vieraugengespräch :q. Eventuell nutzen die Jugendlichen ja mehr das WWW und lesen hier im AB und bilden sich somit ihre eigene Meinung über die Verbände .

 Ich finde die Zahlen negativ und nicht positiv. Kann natürlich an meiner negativen Einstellung zu Verbänden liegen. Sehr wahrscheinlich werden die Zahlen der Lehrgangsteilnehmer - und somit eine wichtige Einnahmequelle des Verbandes - in 2015 sich durch das Thema Forellenseen noch erhöhen. Und dann sagen die noch angeln ist in...

 Wichtig ist natürlich auch, dass man der zweitgrößte NATURSCHUTZVERBAND im Land ist. Eventuell kooperieren/ fusionieren die ja bald mit dem NABU. Das man ein Anglerverband ist, wird einmal mehr nicht erwähnt.

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...gliederbestand-im-LSFV-SH&p=357108#post357108

 PS: Auf die Auswertung der Mitgliederzahlen für 2015 freue ich mich schon #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

2016 wird interessanter werden mit den Zahlen (dann erst werden 2014 ausgesprochene Kündigungen ja wirksam)....



> Man verliert als Verband Mitglieder, hat aber über 6000 Teilnehmer an Fischereischeinlehrgängen in 2014 gehabt und hält das für ein gutes Ergebnis...


Vielleicht sind ja auch 6.000 LSFV-SH-Angelfischer gestorben - oder so...


Kooperation NABU ist angeblich schon angedacht (GERÜCHT!!!!!  wird aber in SH gerade über all rumerzählt), bezüglich Kauf Westensee ....

Welche Kröten dann da auch immer für Angler oder organisierte Angelfischer zu schlucken wären, wenn das wahr wäre..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 2016 wird interessanter werden mit den Zahlen (dann erst werden 2014 ausgesprochene Kündigungen ja wirksam)....


 
 Da habe ich mich wohl vertüddelt 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kooperation NABU ist angeblich schon angedacht (GERÜCHT!!!!!), bezüglich Kauf Westensee ....


 
 Ja ja, ist mir auch schon zu Ohren gekommen. Deshalb konnte ich mir das auch nicht verkneifen. Aber für 75 Cent p.a. pro Angler für 15 Jahre kann man doch den NABU stärken. Die können doch nicht wirklich alle so dumm sein, oder?

 Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie der einzelne Angler noch 15 Jahre abbezahlt, der NABU jedoch aus dem Westensee schon ein Naturschutzgebiet mit Angelverbot gemacht hat. Die Angler stehen am Ufer und füttern Enten, wo in der Zwischenzeit riesige Karpfen im Flachwasser stehen |supergri.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Nochmal:
GERÜCHT!!!!!!

noch nicht bestätigt oder verifiziert....

Aber es wäre auch nicht das erste Mal, dass Naturschutzverbände gegen Angler zusammen arbeiten..


----------



## Honeyball (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Bestätigt ist aber:


			
				LSFV-SH - Newsletter 1-2015 schrieb:
			
		

> Der LSFV-SH steht derzeit mit einem schleswig-holsteinischen Verband in Verhandlung, den Westensee gemeinsam zu gleichen Teilen zu kaufen.



...und jetzt können ja mal alle spekulieren, wer der mysteriöse andere Verband ist.|rolleyes

Lasst mich mal einen loslassen: Entweder die Segler oder die Kajakfahrer


----------



## Deep Down (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie der einzelne Angler noch 15 Jahre abbezahlt, der NABU jedoch aus dem Westensee schon ein Naturschutzgebiet mit Angelverbot gemacht hat. Die Angler stehen am Ufer und füttern Enten, wo in der Zwischenzeit riesige Karpfen im Flachwasser stehen |supergri.



Ein Schelm......


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Nach neuesten Gerüchten soll es sich nicht direkt um den Nabu handeln, sondern um den Naturpark Westensee Obere-Eider e.V. ...

Die arbeiten aber jedenfalls mit NABU zusammen:
http://www.xn--nabu-neumnster-osb.de/archiv/2012/

Angeln und Angler fehlen da jedenfalls beim Punkt "Naturerlebnis"...:
http://www.naturpark-westensee-obereeider.de/naturerlebnis

ABER:
*Auch weiterhin nur Gerücht und unbestätigt.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber es wäre auch nicht das erste Mal, dass Naturschutzverbände gegen Angler zusammen arbeiten..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Letztendlich egal welcher Verband es auch ist oder wird. Von der Logik her, kann es doch nur ein Naturschutzverband sein. Somit ist ein großes Gewässer vermutlich zukünftig in der Hand von 2 (großen?) Naturschutzverbänden- und der Angler soll zahlen (nur die Zeche?). Und das obwohl er unter Umständen gar kein anglerisches Interesse an dem Gewässer hat. Es bleibt spannend und ich hoffe, dass die Vernunft siegt.


----------



## mathei (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Wie sehen es den die ansässigen Vereine des Sees ?


----------



## Honeyball (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Interessante Frage, mathei.

Noch interessanter finde ich aber die Frage: Wie sehen es die nicht-ansässigen Vereine des Sees, vor allem die, die mit ihren Angelmöglichkeiten und Vereinsgewässern vollauf zufrieden sind und gar keinen Grund haben, auch noch am Westensee zu angeln.:m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



mathei schrieb:


> Wie sehen es den die ansässigen Vereine des Sees ?



Die Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt. 

Weil ja z.B. jeder Angler, der die 16.- Euro (oder 8.-Euro) Umlage bezahlt, ja eine kostenlose Tageskarte als Gegenleistung erhält. Das bedeutet ja, dass die Angler, die da über ihren Verein und ihre Beiträge eh angeln dürfen, einen Nachteil haben! Die zahlen also für etwas, was sie überhaupt nicht benötigen! Oder bekommen die auch eine Gegenleistung z.B. in Form von Sonderbesatz etc. ebenfalls auf Kosten des LV?

Und die anderen Vereine? 

Haben die Nachteile? 

Kümmert der LSFV SH sich ab dann um die Hege und Pflege des Westensee intensiver und mit erhöhten finanziellen Mitteln? 

Hat der ansässige Verein dann einen Vorteil durch den Kauf des LSFV gegenüber den anderen Vereinen? 

Ist es mit der einmaligen Umlage wirklich getan oder wird zukünftig mehr Geld aller Mitglieder für die Hege und Pflege des Westensees benötigt, was dann für andere Projekte - die allen Mitgliedern zu Gute kommen - fehlen?

Oder ist im Hinterkopf der "Macher" bereits eine größere Beitragserhöhung, als die angedachten 50 Cent
pro Mitglied (gerade unter Berücksichtigung der Austritte von vermutlich >10% der Mitglieder ab 2016)?

Ist dieses Projekt - wo in 2013 anscheinend gerade einmal 200 und in 2014 nur noch 161 Tageskarten verkauft wurden - wirklich im Interesse der Mitglieder oder wird es einfach nur abgenickt? Zum Vergleich: am NOK fanden in 2014 alleine 224 (in 2013 sogar 233) Gemeinschaftsfischen mit über 2800 Teilnehmern statt! Anglerisch ist der Westensee nach meinem Geschmack auch nur für Hecht- und Barschangler von Interesse. Gemäß der Auswertung der Fangstatistiken von 2013 und 2014 wurden zwar Hechte (78/125) und Barsche (707/287) gefangen, Fische jedoch wie Aal (0/0), Karpfen (0/0) und Zander (4/4) gar nicht oder eher weniger. Was ich dabei zum schmunzeln finde ist, dass der LSFV den Westensee mit guten Fangaussichten auf Aal, Hecht und kapitale Karpfen bewirbt. |supergri

Mich würde auch mal interessieren, ob die Vereine ihre Mitglieder mit ins Boot nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ist dieses Projekt - wo in 2013 anscheinend gerade einmal 200 und in 2014 nur noch 161 Tageskarten verkauft wurden - wirklich im Interesse der Mitglieder oder wird es einfach nur abgenickt? .



Da es in der Nähe von Kiel ist, mal nur so als Vermutung:
Repräsentativer Präsidiumsteich mit Ökoanstrich (wenn Naturpark Westensee e.V. mit einsteigt?)!

Da dürfen dann wohl aus Ökogründen eh nicht mehr so viele (normale organisierte) Angelfischer hin, richtige Angler werden eh ausgesperrt werden...


Aber was solls:
Die organisierten Angelfischer in SH werden schon wissen, für was und warum sie ihre Ehrenamtler wählen..

Die dann wiederum die Hauptamtler bestellen und ab da scheinbar unbeaufsichtigt "arbeiten" lassen - und warum die organisierten Angelfischer in SH denen so die Kohle für einen Verband hinter her schmeissen, der dann all sowas einfädelt.....

Aber wie ja ihr Ehrenmitglied im LSFV-SH, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, schon so schön anmerkte:
Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend...........

Sie kriegen also nur das, was sie verdienen, wählen, wollen und bezahlen...

Passt scho......


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Sodele - zumindest scheinen es nicht die Schützer zu sein, sondern der Jagdverband.
Neueste Infos von heute..
Fischereirecht für den LSFV, zum Grund gehörendes Jagdrecht für Jäger.

Ändert natürlich nix dran, dass zighundertausende Euros rausgehauen werden, obwohl bis dato nicht mal 200 Tageskarten/Jahr (Wahnsinnsinteresse) verkauft werden und auch noch nicht klar ist, ob das Naturschutzgebiet ausgeweitet wird und das auf Grund dessen, dass erst nach dem Tod des Eigentümers das alles fix wird, noch unabsehbare Folgekosten kommen können (die Fragen konnten die LSFVler auf den Regionalkonferenzen auch auf Nachfrage nicht beantworten).

Ändert natürlich auch nix daran:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da es in der Nähe von Kiel ist, mal nur so als Vermutung:
> Repräsentativer Präsidiumsteich!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Naja, ob das für die Angler besser ist? Die mit ihrer Initiative ProNatur sind doch in meinen Augen genauso pseudo Naturschützer wie viele andere. Bisher wurden in SH 288 ha Fläche von der Initiative PRONATUR angekauft. Diese 288 ha stehen ausschließlich dem Naturschutz und damit dem Wild als Ruhezone zur Verfügung. 

 Dann können wir ja erahnen, was mit dem Westensee passieren wird. Ich sag nur Ruhezone... Petri Heil!

 Grundsätzlich passt das wie Faust aufs Auge. Wobei die sich in einem Punkt unterscheiden. Die wollen nämlich gegen die neue Jagd- und Schonzeitenverordnung, die Umweltminister Dr. Habeck erlassen hat, klagen. Geht zwar nicht direkt um Fische und Angler, aber der LSFV SH beteiligt sich daran. Das haben die zumindest vor kurzem in einem Gespräch mit der CDU Fraktion verlauten lassen. Tja, Kontakte in der Politik sind manchmal Gold wert .
​ Allerdings sind die sich nicht immer einig. Die einen (Angler)wollen auf das Blei in der Natur freiwillig verzichten, die anderen kämpfen mit aller Macht für das Blei in Ihrer Munition. Also angeln die Jungs mit irgendwelchem Bleiersatz im Westensee, während die Enten mit Blei vom Himmel über dem Westensee geholt werden .​ ​ Ganz ehrlich, ich glaube die wären mit den Westensee- Obereider e.V. Jungs besser gefahren...​


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Kooperationen zwischen Jägern, Anglern (und anderen Naturnutzern) finde ich immer gut, das zu institutionalisieren wäre sogar wichtig, nicht nur in den Ländern (NDS macht das gerade auch z.B.), sondern auch im Bund.
Auch wenn bei den Jägern verbandlich teilweise die gleichen Probleme da sind wie bei den organisierten Angelfischern:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295330

Und wenn die Jäger die Kohle über haben....

Wenn die Verbandler mal was nicht ganz falsch machen, wie Kooperation mit Jägern,  muss man das auch anerkennen!

Ändert ja nix an allem anderen, dass die keine 200 Tageskarten/Jahr für den Westensee verkaufen und dafür zighundertausende investieren wollen (Präsidiumsteich?), und was der LSFV  da nicht geregelt gekriegt hat bisher laut Regionalsitzungen (Naturschutzausweitung abprüfen, evtl. Kostenfallen bis Tod Besitzer, schlüssiges Konzept bei den Kosten (auf Regionalkonferenzen hat sich ja wohl schon rausgestellt, dass die die 16 Euro gar nicht vollständig brauchen würden (wohl nur knappe 14) und sich der LSFV da selber ein Stück zur Eigenfinanzierung mit abgeschnitten hat, etc.)....


----------



## Sharpo (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Naja, ob das für die Angler besser ist? Die mit ihrer Initiative ProNatur sind doch in meinen Augen genauso pseudo Naturschützer wie viele andere. Bisher wurden in SH 288 ha Fläche von der Initiative PRONATUR angekauft. Diese 288 ha stehen ausschließlich dem Naturschutz und damit dem Wild als Ruhezone zur Verfügung.
> 
> Dann können wir ja erahnen, was mit dem Westensee passieren wird. Ich sag nur Ruhezone... Petri Heil!
> 
> ...



Es zwingt keiner einen dazu Bleigewichte beim Angeln zu verwenden. 
Wenn diese Angler gerne freiwillig darauf verzichten wollen, bitte schön. |supergri
Und die anderen benutzen Blei freiwillig weiter. lol

:g


----------



## Knispel (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Bei dem ganzen vorschreiben lassen innerhalb der "richtigen" Angler - Szene in D würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn sich der "richtige" Angler auch noch vorschreiben lässt, ob er seinen A.... von vorne nach hinten oder von hinten nach vorne abwischen muss, bei Zuwiederhandlung sofortiger Vereinsausschluss.
Alles nur weil DAFV und seine LV´s Naturschutzvereine sein will ( ich frage mich nur wo )


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Knispel schrieb:


> Alles nur weil DAFV und seine LV´s Naturschutzvereine sein will ( ich frage mich nur wo )



Naturschutz ist ja grundsätzlich wichtig und richtig, jedoch nicht in der Form, wie es die Verbände durchführen (LV und BV).

Als Anglerverband kann man den Naturschutz in meinen Augen auch dem Angeln anpassen und nicht immer nur das Angeln an den Naturschutz! Allerdings müsste man dazu den Hintern hochbekommen und auch gewillt sein, den Schmusekurs zu den "richtigen" Naturschützern aufzugeben. Eventuell lernen die in SH ja diesbezüglich noch von den Jägern- die kämpfen nämlich (zumindest teilweise) noch um ihre Rechte. Was aber auch bedeuten kann, dass der Angler in Bezug auf den Westensee zukünftig auf einiges oder gar vieles verzichten muss.

Die Mitglieder in den Vereinen können doch wieder einmal nicht mit abstimmen, da ja am 26. April über den Westensee abgestimmt werden soll, bis dahin jedoch vermutlich keine Vertragsdetails bekannt sein werden. Also kommen die Delegierten aus den Vereinen zu der Versammlung, bekommen eventuelle Vertragsinhalte, Einschränkungen und Summen vorgestellt und müssen entscheiden. Eventuell wird ja sogar noch Druck aufgebaut nach dem Motto "wir verlieren das Gewässer, wenn heute keine Entscheidung fällt" etc.

Ich hoffe die Delegierten der Vereine stimmen endlich einmal im Sinne ihrer Mitglieder ab. Ich weiß von 2 Vereinen aus meiner Umgebung, dass diese (Stand jetzt) dagegen stimmen werden. Anfahrt zu weit, lohnt sich nicht, wenn keine Kohle vorhanden ist, kann man nichts kaufen etc. Allerdings war da wohl noch von der vollen Summe die Rede. Ob das durch die Jäger besser wird?


----------



## Sharpo (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Welchen Vorteil erhofft sich der LSFV SH durch einen Kauf des Gewässers?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Da gab es verschiedene Aussagen zu:


Der Kauf des Westensees wäre ein Ausrufezeichen für die Zukunft des LSFV und würde den Verband anglerisch und finanziell langfristig sichern helfen. 
Nur durch den Erwerb von Gewässern kann das Angeln in der Zukunft des LSFV gesichert werden. 
Immens wichtig für die Jugendarbeit


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Nur mal zur Erinnerung: es wird ja immer vom "Kauf des Westensees" gesprochen. Das ist so natürlich nicht ganz richtig, denn es soll ja nur ein Teil (ca. 1/3) gekauft werden, also der Teil, der bisher vom LSFV SH gepachtet wurde.


----------



## Knispel (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Naturschutz ist ja grundsätzlich wichtig und richtig, jedoch nicht in der Form, wie es die Verbände durchführen (LV und BV).



Das ist genau das, was ich damit sagen wollte. Wir sind in meinen Augen naturnutzende, die zur Ausübung ihrer Interessen Naturschutz brauchen und diesen in ihren Rahmen betreiben sollten.


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da es in der Nähe von Kiel ist, mal nur so als Vermutung:
> Repräsentativer Präsidiumsteich mit Ökoanstrich (wenn Naturpark Westensee e.V. mit einsteigt?)!
> 
> Da dürfen dann wohl aus Ökogründen eh nicht mehr so viele (normale organisierte) Angelfischer hin, richtige Angler werden eh ausgesperrt werden...



Das ist ja eine Sauerei. Ein Gewässer welches durch den Verband bezahlt  wird nur für das Präsidium. Ich vermute mal, dass du für diese Behauptung Belege hast, denn du schreibst das ja mehrfach. Oder ist das jetzt einfach so eine unbelegte provokative Behauptung, so eine Art Satire? So nach dem Motto, zuzutrauen wäre es denen?

Aegir


----------



## degl (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> Das ist ja eine Sauerei. Ein Gewässer welches durch den Verband bezahlt  wird nur für das Präsidium. Ich vermute mal, dass du für diese Behauptung Belege hast, denn du schreibst das ja mehrfach. Oder ist das jetzt einfach so eine unbelegte provokative Behauptung, so eine Art Satire? So nach dem Motto, zuzutrauen wäre es denen?
> 
> Aegir



Nein .....ist nur ne Vermutung......|bla:

gruß degl


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Cool! Jetzt sind die ersten Vereine in SH aufgewacht und wollen/ werden den Verband verlassen. Und schon kommen Vorschläge, wie man diese über zusätzliche Kosten bzw. Verschärfung der Bedingungen zum Kauf der Erlaubnisscheine für die Gewässer des LSFV SH zum Bleiben "zwingen" möchte....? Wäre der einfachere Weg nicht der, eine Arbeit im Verband im Sinne der Mitglieder zu erbringen, um Gedanken über Abwanderungen erst gar nicht aufkommen zu lassen? Das haben die im DAFV anscheinend noch nicht kapiert und in den LV ja auch noch nicht.

Am geilsten finde ich den Vorschlag, das man die vergünstigten Karten nicht mehr an alle DAFV Mitglieder rausgeben sollte, sondern nur an Mitglieder des LSFV SH- die Einheit der deutschen Angler kommt echt voran :q.

Naja, und es gibt ja laut Pressesprecher auch nur den LSFV in SH....

 Und den Unterschied zwischen dem freiwilligen Kauf von Erlaubnisscheinen und einer *zusätzlichen Umlage* haben auch noch nicht alle Begriffen!


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wäre der einfachere Weg nicht der, eine Arbeit im Verband im Sinne der Mitglieder zu erbringen, um Gedanken über Abwanderungen erst gar nicht aufkommen zu lassen?



da müsste man ja fehler zugeben, so ist´s doch einfacher - schuld haben immer nur die anderen...


----------



## Sharpo (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Cool! Jetzt sind die ersten Vereine in SH aufgewacht und wollen/ werden den Verband verlassen. Und schon kommen Vorschläge, wie man diese über zusätzliche Kosten bzw. Verschärfung der Bedingungen zum Kauf der Erlaubnisscheine für die Gewässer des LSFV SH zum Bleiben "zwingen" möchte....? Wäre der einfachere Weg nicht der, eine Arbeit im Verband im Sinne der Mitglieder zu erbringen, um Gedanken über Abwanderungen erst gar nicht aufkommen zu lassen? Das haben die im DAFV anscheinend noch nicht kapiert und in den LV ja auch noch nicht.
> 
> Am geilsten finde ich den Vorschlag, das man die vergünstigten Karten nicht mehr an alle DAFV Mitglieder rausgeben sollte, sondern nur an Mitglieder des LSFV SH- die Einheit der deutschen Angler kommt echt voran :q.
> 
> ...



Kommt jetzt die Erpresser- Masche?


----------



## goscheacg (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Kai,



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Cool! Jetzt sind die ersten Vereine in SH aufgewacht und wollen/ werden den Verband verlassen. Und schon kommen Vorschläge, wie man diese über zusätzliche Kosten bzw. Verschärfung der Bedingungen zum Kauf der Erlaubnisscheine für die Gewässer des LSFV SH zum Bleiben "zwingen" möchte....? Wäre der einfachere Weg nicht der, eine Arbeit im Verband im Sinne der Mitglieder zu erbringen, um Gedanken über Abwanderungen erst gar nicht aufkommen zu lassen? Das haben die im DAFV anscheinend noch nicht kapiert und in den LV ja auch noch nicht.
> 
> Am geilsten finde ich den Vorschlag, das man die vergünstigten Karten nicht mehr an alle DAFV Mitglieder rausgeben sollte, sondern nur an Mitglieder des LSFV SH- die Einheit der deutschen Angler kommt echt voran :q.
> 
> ...




Zum glück betrifft Dich das ja alles nicht, da Du ja ein richtiger Angler bist und nicht so ein Organisierter. Trotzdem schön das Dir diese Sache keine Ruhe lässt. Vielleicht wäre es ja besser, wenn man den See einem anderen Pächter / Käufer übergibt, der dann dort komplett das Angeln verbietet. 

Und wenn man schon dabei ist gibt man am besten auch gleich den NOK, ELK usw. an andere Intersenten ab.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Und die sind weiterhin optimistisch! Denn dir rechnen ja bereits alternativ die Kosten pro Angler bei 4000 weniger Mitgliedern. Eventuell würde ich da aber auch noch einmal höhere Zahlen ansetzen... ;-)

 Mal schauen, wie die bei der Abstimmung vorgehen. Ob die sich auf eine Höchstgrenze für eine Umlage pro Kopf festlegen oder sich nur die Zustimmung für den Kauf holen, quasi einen Freibrief. Was dann entsprechende Folgen für die Mitglieder hätte. Denn die sind dann in der Pflicht das zu bezahlen, was ihre Delegierten abstimmen. In einem mir zugetragenen Fall soll - laut Aussage - die Frage in einem Verein für das Projekt nur mit "dafür" oder "dagegen" abgestimmt werden. Ausschließlich bei der Vorstellung soll die Umlage mit geplanten maximalen 16.- Euro erwähnt werden, jedoch nicht Grundlage der Abstimmung sein. Ich würde abdrehen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



goscheacg schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es ja besser, wenn man den See einem anderen Pächter / Käufer übergibt, der dann dort komplett das Angeln verbietet.


 
 Wow!

 Ja, eventuell wäre es besser! Wenn man ein Gewässer aus vorhandenen Mitteln nicht finanzieren kann, muss man eben auch mal NEIN sagen können.

 Bei Deinem Einwand bezüglich des NOK, ELK solltest Du nicht vergessen, dass diese Gewässer aktuell gepachtet sind und ich für die Angelerlaubnis freiwillig zahlen muss und zwar *nur wenn ich dieses Gewässer beangeln möchte*. Genauso wie es sich zur Zeit mit dem Westensee verhält. Also entscheidet der Angler! 

 Zukünftig zahle ich am Westensee eine *im Idealfall* einmalige Umlage in Höhe von 8.- bzw. 16.- Euro (oder auch mehr!), ob ich dort angeln will oder nicht *und zusätzlich *habe ich die Kosten für die Erlaubniskarte, wenn ich dort angeln will! Verstehst Du jetzt den großen Unterschied?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und die sind weiterhin optimistisch! Denn dir rechnen ja bereits alternativ die Kosten pro Angler bei 4000 weniger Mitgliedern. Eventuell würde ich da aber auch noch einmal höhere Zahlen ansetzen... ;-)
> 
> ...


 

Naja, die Zahl kommt ja von Dir, hast Du mir doch per Mail zukommen lassen, bestätigt ist die ja nirgends...

Wenn sie höher sind, dann ist so, wie es ist, sind sie niedriger, dann ist das auch so... also was solls...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt die Erpresser- Masche?


Finde ich etwas hart ausgedrückt - es ist halt eine Klarstellung der Machtverhältnisse..

Dass das aber aus Eigennutz aus dem LV kommt, der selber die (Kon)Fusion mit am meisten mit vorwärts getrieben hat und bei dem die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, Ehrenmitglied ist, lässt schon auf etwas Ratlosigkeit schließen.

Jetzt den Gedanken, "Deutschland, einig Anglerland", so zu verraten..

Dazu dann die Angstmasche (wehe, wenn das jemand anders kauft) - juckt keinen Angler, dann kauft man halt beim anderen (der auch bewirtschaften und hegen muss) seine Angelkarte.

Dass zudem ja die Zahlung der 16 (oder wie viel auch immer) Euro nur eine Spende an den LSFV-SH ist, der als einziger davon Vorteile hat (finanzielle Besserstellung nach Tod des jetzigen Besitzers), muss man nicht glauben - nachdenken könnte man ja mal drüber. 

Zumal als "Ausgleich" fürs Zahlvieh bis dato nur von einer Tageskarte gesprochen (insgesamt, nicht pro Jahr..) wurde.

Und das Zahlvieh des LSFV auch ansonsten ganz normal seine Karten kaufen muss - nun halt nur beim LSFV statt beim jetzigen Besitzer.

Der einzige, der also profitiert, ist der LSFV.....

Dass viel Beifall gerade von Mitgliedern der Vereine aus dem LSFV-SH kommt , die keine eigenen Gewässer bewirtschaften, sondern nur über einen Billigverein preiswert an die Karten der Verbandsgewässer kommen wollen (manche sagen da auch ausnutzen des Solidaritätsgedankens), auch darüber könnte man nachdenken.

Da Vereine, die selber Gewässer haben, ja nur die Kosten vom Westenseekauf haben, sofern sie nicht unmittelbar am Westensee liegen, aber kein weitergehendes Interesse haben können (es sei denn, sie hätten Kohle über, für die sie sonst keine Verwendung hätten in ihrem Verein).

Zumal ja wohl weniger als 200 Tageskarten/Jahr verkauft werden - allgemeines Interesse sieht wohl anders aus.

Dass dann logischerweise die Vereine, die nicht Verbandsclaquere sind, sondern ihren Mitgliedern selber etwas bieten können, weil sie eigene Gewässer haben, sich Gedanken darüber machen, ob ihre Solidarität soweit gehen muss, Vereinen ohne eigenes Gewässer ein neues zu ermöglichen - oder ob sie da nicht zuerst ihren Vereinsmitglieder verpflichtet sind - das  halte ich für normal.

Für genauso normal halte ich Reaktionen, dass man als LSFV "Abtrünnige" sanktionieren will - wer als Verein oder Verband nichts zu bieten hat, was einer aus der Gruppe des Zahlviehs als adäquate Gegenleistung für sein Geld sehen wird, muss halt Angst machen (wenn das Gewässer an jemand anders verkauft wird - s.o.) oder eben drohen und ausgrenzen (dann kriegt ihr gar keine Karten mehr bei uns...)..

Daher kommt dann auch wieder sowas:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=297267

Ich frag mich nur, warum ihr euch so aufregt?

Gaaaaanz normales Verbands"arbeit" bzw. Verhalten....

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend......


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Verstehst Du jetzt den großen Unterschied?


ich bezweifle, daß dies die wenigsten verstehen, sehen, verstehen wollen, oder wie auch immer...


----------



## Sharpo (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Finde ich etwas hart ausgedrückt - es ist halt eine Klarstellung der Machtverhältnisse..
> 
> Dass das aber aus Eigennutz aus dem LV kommt, der selber die (Kon)Fusion mit am meisten mit vorwärts getrieben hat und bei dem die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, Ehrenmitglied ist, lässt schon auf etwas Ratlosigkeit schließen, jetzt den Gedanken "Deutschland, einig Anglerland" so zu verraten..
> 
> ...



Unter uns...  

Die haben dort oben soviel Wasser, dumm wenn man sich drohen lässt.
Und noch dümmer wenn man droht.

Aber sagte nicht wer, es gehe gar nicht um den ganzen See sondern nur um einen Teil oder ..irgendwas war da.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ist nur ca. ein Drittel des Sees......


----------



## Sharpo (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

2/3 dann Sperrzone für Angler?

Oder werden dort dann die Tageskarten für 1 Euro verscherbelt?


----------



## Lommel (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Wie sagte doch ein bekannter Fussballer "Ein Drittel ist mir zu wenig, ich will wenigstens ein Viertel" |rolleyes

Der Spruch ist genauso intelligent wie der Kauf solch eines Sees.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Das ist falsch.
Nach Verbandslogik nützt das dem LSFV außerordentlich und ist damit "verbandsintelligent":
Wer die Gewässer hat die Macht..
Und braucht dann sonst nicht mehr viel zu tun, da man ja Angler mit Angstmache (keine Karten mehrt, wenn ihr austretet) bei der Stange bzw. beim Zahlen halten kann.

Nicht der Kauf des Sees ist also nicht "intelligent"..

Sondern nur die Vereine, die das Zahlen dafür ihren eigenen Zahlern aufbürden (vor allem dann, wenn sie eigene Gewässer haben und nicht Billigvereine ohne Gewässer für Verbandskarten sind), anstatt dafür zu sorgen, dass der LSFV mit ihren Beiträgen so umgeht, dass er einen solchen Kauf dann auch finanzieren kann.

Bei den momentanen Billigzinsen spricht es ja Bände, wenn der LSFV das nicht über Kredite finanzieren kann oder will...


----------



## Sharpo (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Lommel schrieb:


> Wie sagte doch ein bekannter Fussballer "Ein Drittel ist mir zu wenig, ich will wenigstens ein Viertel" |rolleyes
> 
> Der Spruch ist genauso intelligent wie der Kauf solch eines Sees.




Kann ich nicht beurteilen. Kenne den See nicht und betrifft mich auch nicht.

Frage mich aber was mit den ca. anderen 2/3 passieren soll?

Und...was ist im Fall der Fälle falls mal was für den gesamten See entschieden werden muss.  Bei 1/3 hätte man ja theoretisch nicht mal eine Mehrheit.

Aber wie gesagt....ich kenne die Gegebenheiten nicht.

Kann man nicht einfach das Fischereirecht kaufen statt 1/3 des Sees?

Ich hab aber null Ahnung davon.


----------



## Lommel (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Haben Sie nun den ganzen See oder nur ein Drittel gekauft? Wenn Sie den ganz gekauft haben, kann ich diese Denke sogar nachvollziehen. Wenn nicht ist es Blödsinn.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Januar 2015)

Lommel schrieb:


> Haben Sie nun den ganzen See oder nur ein Drittel gekauft? Wenn Sie den ganz gekauft haben, kann ich diese Denke sogar nachvollziehen. Wenn nicht ist es Blödsinn.



 Die wollen *1/3* kaufen!



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Bei Deinem Einwand bezüglich des NOK, ELK solltest Du nicht vergessen, dass diese Gewässer aktuell gepachtet sind und ich für die Angelerlaubnis freiwillig zahlen muss und zwar *nur wenn ich dieses Gewässer beangeln möchte*. Genauso wie es sich zur Zeit mit dem Westensee verhält. Also entscheidet der Angler!
> 
> Zukünftig zahle ich am Westensee eine *im Idealfall* einmalige Umlage in Höhe von 8.- bzw. 16.- Euro (oder auch mehr!), ob ich dort angeln will oder nicht *und zusätzlich *habe ich die Kosten für die Erlaubniskarte, wenn ich dort angeln will! Verstehst Du jetzt den großen Unterschied?


 
 Hierbei möchte ich noch einmal ergänzen, dass die *Jahreskarte* für den Angler für den deutlich interessanteren NOK bei *38.- Euro* liegt. Für den Westensee kostet die Tageskarte 8.- Euro plus 8.- Euro für das Boot =*16.- Euro für eine Tageskarte.*  Die 8.- Euro Miete für das Boot sollte man nicht vergessen, denn laut Homepage des LSFV SH sollte man für den Westensee nur eine Karte kaufen, wenn man ein Boot bestellt hat oder zumindest eine Mitfahrgelegenheit hat. 

 Bei den anscheinend 200 Stück verkauften Tageskarten p.a. sollte man im übrigen noch berücksichtigen, dass der Westensee zu einem Großteil für Jugendveranstaltungen genutzt wird. Was im übrigen zur Folge hat, dass die Boote häufig an Wochenenden für Veranstaltungen reserviert sind. Leicht zu erkennen auf der Homepage des LSFV SH...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Bei den anscheinend 200 Stück verkauften Tageskarten p.a.


 
Du meinst Jahreskarten, oder??


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Die Jahreskarten gibts nur über für ansässigen Vereine..
Die Tageskarten ist das, was der LSFV verkauft bisher (das "allgemeine" Interesse sozusagen)..


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Jahreskarten gibts nur über für ansässigen Vereine..
> Die Tageskarten ist das, was der LSFV verkauft bisher (das "allgemeine" Interesse sozusagen)..


die karten für jugendveranstaltungen kommen aber extra, oder fallen die auch unter die 200???


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Die 200 sind übrigens die Zahl aus 2013, 2014 waren es 162.

 Deine Frage zu den Jugendveranstaltungen kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit beantworten, da der Verband sich zu den Zahlen ja nicht äußert.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Anscheinend hat man es ja jetzt mittels eines Schreiben (nicht im Forum veröffentlicht, sondern direkt an die Mitglieder geschickt) zum Thema "Westensee/ Kai Hansen" geschafft, das Thema im dortigen Forum ruhig zu bekommen...


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat man es ja jetzt mittels eines Schreiben (nicht im Forum veröffentlicht, sondern direkt an die Mitglieder geschickt) zum Thema "Westensee/ Kai Hansen" geschafft, das Thema im dortigen Forum ruhig zu bekommen...



meinst du als pn im dortigen forum?


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Naja, bevor da die üblichen Verdächtigen ihr Demokratiedefizit noch weiter zur Schau stellen und evtl. noch den einen oder anderen Vereinsvorstand zum Umdenken zwingen...

Mit den Grundrechenarten scheint es auch ein wenig zu hapern. Oder wieso ergibt 600.000€ Kaufpreis / 39.000 Mitglieder (Wahrscheinlich nur 15T, wegen mehrfacher Vereinsmitgliedschaften) = 16€ und nicht 15,38€?

Bei den 17,15€ * 35T stimmt es dann wieder und man kommt (wegen Aufrunden etwas mehr) auf 600T€.

Aber was ist mit der ursprünglichen Differenz von 24T€ (zu Gunsten des Verbandes) aus der ersten Rechnung? ;+

"Gehen Sie über Westensee und ziehen Sie 24.000€ ein" ;+

Das kann ja alles nur gut ausgehen. :q |rolleyes #t


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> (...)Die Austritte/ Kündigungen erfolgen jedoch nicht, weil die sie erklärenden Landesverbände an der Erforderlichkeit eines Bundesverbandes zweifeln, sondern weil die nach der Fusion offen gebliebenen Fragen (Finanzen, Organisationsreform, inhaltliche Ausrichtung und in der Folge auch Personal) von der derzeitigen DAFV-Führung nicht angegangen sondern schlichtweg liegen gelassen werden.
> Ein Beispiel: Beim Thema Finanzen ist - auch mit Blick auf die aktuellen Haushalte - ganz offenkundig ein mittel- bis langfristiges Sanierungskonzept erforderlich. Das zeigen die Veränderungen bei den Ausgaben (was wird reduziert, was steigt trotz Mittelknappheit an), aber natürlich auch die Mindereinnahmen infolge der Kündigungen. Dabei darf man nicht davon ausgehen, dass es kurzfristig zu Wiedereintritten kommt - wenn doch, um so besser für das Konzept.
> Was sehen wir jedoch? Ein solches Konzept wird nicht einmal angekündigt. Stattdessen: Beitragserhöhungen, Mahnungen/ Drohungen an säumige Zahler, Radikaleinsparungen bei den wichtigsten Aktivitäten (z.B. Öffentlichkeitsarbeit) bei gleichzeitigen ungebremsten Mehrkosten in Verwaltung und Mitgliedschaften - und Hoffnung auf Wiedereintritte. Das ist nicht nur entsetzlich unausgewogen. Das ist vor allen Dingen viel zu wenig. Nicht allein, weil höheren Beiträgen auch etwas gegenüberstehen muss. Sie sind ja nicht mit Inflation zu begründen, sondern mit den Folgen struktureller Miss(t)wirtschaft von VDSF und DAF. Dann muss schon ein sinnvoller Einspar- und Konsolidierungskurs her, der eben nicht die Frage aufwirft, was denn dann noch überhaupt für die Anglerinteressen getan wird.
> Auch in den anderen Problemfeldern herrscht völlig Fehlanzeige. Natürlich kann man den Austrittswilligen "Fahnenflucht" vorwerfen. Haben sie wirklich alles versucht, um das Schiff auf Kurs zu bringen? Aber ich habe schon auch Verständnis für die Landesverbände. Wie ist man denn seitens des DAFV-Präsidiums mit den Kritikern aus den Landesverbänden umgegangen. Man denke nur an Niedersachsen!
> Nein, die Hauptursache der aktuellen Krise besteht in dem Vakuum, dass das DAFV-Präsidium erzeugt, so dass der Handlungsdruck in den Landesverbänden immer größer wird. Angesichts dieser Leere muss man schon sehr argumentationsfreudig gegenüber einer in Finanzfragen stets abwahlgeneigten Basis sein, um die Politik Happach-Kasans zu verteidigen.



Alles Dinge, die hier bereits vor der Fusion bemängelt und als zwingend erforderlich und auch ausführlich dargestellt worden- und Thomas ist kein Hellseher .

Das ist jedoch in meinen Augen nicht das schlimmste. Die Katastrophe geht einfach nur ihren Weg...

Schlimmer und zugleich weder nachvollziehbar und unverantwortlich finde ich die Verbände, die immer noch nicht reagieren! Das sind die Verbände, die die Kohle ihrer Beitragszahler einfach mal so verbrennen. Ist ja nicht deren Geld. Naja, und wenn es an anderer Stelle nicht reicht, gibt es halt eine Umlage :q. Die treuen organisierten zahlen das schon und so lange die das alles akzeptieren, muss doch auch keiner der Landesfürsten oder Bundesfürsten umdenken. 

Frau Dr. wird doch als Ehrenpräsidentin der SH von ihrem Befürworter(n) weiter auf Händen getragen oder warum hört man nicht eine kritische Anmerkung aus dem Verband dort oben? Die scheinen mit der Leistung des DAFV zufrieden zu sein. Man könnte zwar mittlerweile den Eindruck gewinnen, dass Frau Dr. nur noch die S-H hinter sich hat. Ob das für eine glorreiche Zukunft des DAFV reicht? Eigentlich sind die Nordlichter (nicht auf den Verband dort bezogen!) gar nicht so dumm, wie das auf den Rest der Republik in diesem Zusammenhang wirken muss.

Eventuell machen die ja aber auch aus dem LSFV SH einfach einen Bundesverband und beseitigen die Finanzmisere über eine Umlage? Oder die S-H zahlen alleine so stark erhöhte Beiträge, dass der DAFV überleben kann? Als Gegenleistung könnte man dann ja auch ein Amt im Bundesverband übernehmen. Dann gibt es zumindest einen (persönlichen) Gewinner. Aber Herr V. aus K. hat ja offiziell mitgeteilt, dass niemand aus dem dortigen Verband ein Amt im DAFV anstrebt. Man wird sehen was die Zukunft bringt.

*An die organisierten in SH: Haut raus die Kohle* :vik: ! Tut ja nicht weh... Gute Leistung muss ja anerkannt und bezahlt werden!


----------



## Ossipeter (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Wo ist der "Like" Daumen??


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Wird es noch einmal spannend?

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...rbandes-(DAFV)&p=357967&viewfull=1#post357967

Man hat sich positioniert! Aha...

Entweder die schwimmen jetzt auf der Austrittswelle mit, da sie die Flatter bekommen wegen der anstehenden Beitragserhöhungen oder sie halten am DAFV fest. 

Ich vermute (und hoffe es, damit sie mit untergehen!) das sie weiterhin am DAFV festhalten. Warum? Weil sie bis jetzt keine Infos zu der Positionierung veröffentlichen! Jetzt hätten die Vereine die Möglichkeit ihre Mitglieder zum Thema DAFV zu befragen. Warum verpasst man einmal mehr die Chance die Basis zeitnah zu informieren und für eine Entscheidung von dieser großen Bedeutung mitzunehmen? Vermutlich weil man es nicht will. Dann stellt sich die Frage nach dem WARUM! Stehen dem doch persönliche Interessen wie z.B. die Übernahme von Ämtern im DAFV entgegen? Obwohl das auf Nachfrage im dortigen Forum ja - wenn auch nicht überzeugend - verneint worden ist. 

In meinen Augen müssen sie im DAFV bleiben. Schließlich haben sie diese kompetente Präsidentin ins Amt gebracht und nie versucht etwas zu ändern. Alle (Fehl-) Entscheidungen wurden mitgetragen. Naja, und wir alle haben ja nur Blödsinn vor und direkt nach der Fusion geschrieben (da fällt mir ein, dass es ja auch keine Vereinbarung über eine Rückzahlung der Beiträge der NDS gibt#6). 

Ja, man hat mich beschimpft, weil ich im dortigen Forum den Finger mehrfach gehoben habe. Die eigene fehlende Weitsicht hat man durch die Annahme von Kritik nicht einmal versucht zu korrigieren, im Gegenteil. Kritiker wurden durch Angriffe aus dem Forum verbannt bzw. gemobbt! Die Meute der Verbandsbefürworter wurde anscheinend aufgestachelt sich entweder aus den Themen rauszuhalten (damit sich das Thema totläuft)bzw. gegen die Kritiker anzugehen. War da nicht aktuell etwas mit dem Thema Westensee? Oder wie ist das Verhalten einiger dort zu erklären?

Diese Seelenverkäufer im LSFV SH sitzen immer noch in Kiel mit dem Ruder in der Hand. Ja, vermutlich werden sie von den restlichen Mitgliedern im April einmal mehr gefeiert. Selbst wenn sie im DAFV kündigen werden, wird es mit einer Kette aus Argumentationen und rhetorischer Geschicklichkeit auf die Mitglieder wirken, als hätte man im LSFV SH alles richtig gemacht. Ich kann mir das BlaBla schon sehr gut vorstellen. Wenn man den DAFV schon mit mangelnder Kompetenz an die Wand fährt, kann das doch bei einem LV mit gleichem Personal mit etwas geringerer Geschwindigkeit auch nicht so schwer sein.

*Das schlimme daran ist, dass ich das Gefühl nicht loswerde, mit dem Thema "Westensee" ein Déjà-vu zu haben!
*
Es bleibt spannend...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das BlaBla schon sehr gut vorstellen.



Das BlaBla kommt langsam. Man schiebt schon jetzt die Schuld pauschal den Mitgliedern zu, die damals für den Verbleib im DAFV gestimmt haben. Das die Rede zu der Abstimmung "pro DAFV" gehalten wurde (und inhaltlich nicht unbedingt bis ins Detail gegangen wurde) und man mit der Abstimmung nur der Meinung der Delegierten gefolgt ist (Stichwort abnicken), muss man an der Stelle ja nicht erwähnen... Nein, für diese Verbandstreue bekommt man jetzt in der Öffentlichkeit noch einen reingewürgt! Vielen Dank...

Interessant finde ich auch den neuen direkten Draht zur Basis. Sieht man sich durch die anscheinend große Anzahl von Kündigungen im Verband plötzlich gezwungen, auf die Mitglieder zu zugehen? Vor ein paar Monaten reichte es noch beim LSFV anzurufen, um Infos zu erhalten. In 2015 muss man die Jungs schon zur JHV der Vereine einladen, um an Infos zu kommen. Das finde ich gut. Persönlicher Kontakt zur Basis. Hoffentlich tun das die 360 Mitgliedsvereine in 2016. Ich schlage für alle Vereine in SH den letzten Samstag im Januar 2016 um 19.00 Uhr als Termin für die JHV vor. Im Forum steht im übrigen, dass jemand vom Verband auf jeden Fall kommt, wenn man es wünscht


----------



## kati48268 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...rbandes-(DAFV)&p=357967&viewfull=1#post357967
> Man hat sich positioniert! Aha...


Genaues Zitat:_ "Wir haben uns positioniert"_.
Eine interessante Aussage.
Das ist mal so richtig 'den Regeln der Demokratie nach DAFV folgend'.

Was ist ein Landesfischereiverband überhaupt?
Antwort: der Zusammenschluss der Mitglieder.
Der LSFV-SH sagt dies auf seiner Homepage auch selbst, _"Hierzu haben sich die Sportfischer- und Angelvereine zum Landesverband zusammengeschlossen"_

Somit hat ein LV den Willen der (Mehrheit der) Mitglieder umzusetzen.
Das Präsidium eines Verbandes ist nicht etwa "Chef" seiner Mitglieder, 
das Gegenteil ist der Fall, 
sie sind deren "Angestellte" und weisungsgebunden.

Natürlich dürfen sie eine eigene Meinung haben, Vorschläge machen,... auch dazu sind sie da.
Aber über die Positionierung eines Verbandes entscheiden die Mitglieder auf den Versammlungen, 
nicht das Präsidium.

Ein wenig Demut gegenüber ihren Mitgliedern (und der Basis!) würde all den LV-Verbanditen verdammt gut tun.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Wie kommt die Basis eigentlich zu der absurden Annahme, das sie irgendwas mitbestimmen können, oder sich darauf verlassen können, das ihre Interessen vertreten werden*?

Hier herrscht Paternalismus.

* Wie bei der FoPu Problematik, wo dem Verband leider die Hände gebunden waren, weil sie ja nicht die Interessen von FoPu Pächtern vertreten. Oder im NSG Behrendfeld, wo leider die Hände gebunden waren...


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> * Wie bei der FoPu Problematik, wo dem Verband leider die Hände gebunden waren, weil sie ja nicht die Interessen von FoPu Pächtern vertreten. Oder im NSG Behrendfeld, wo leider die Hände gebunden waren...



irgendwas is´ ja immer...:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ich weiss echt nicht, was ihr habt - ist doch keiner gezwungen, da Mitglied zu sein...

Weder ein Verein im LV, noch ein organisierter Angelfischer im Verein...

Und die Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer da will eben Herrscher und keine Dienstleister...

So what?

Kriegen sie halt, was sie wollen und verdienen ...

Interessant dürfte es noch werden - egal ob bei Kauf Westensee oder Zahlung Beitragserhöhung Bundesverband - wenn die Mitglieder, also die Vereine, dem LV glauben und beidem zustimmen..

Und so erstmal Kosten verursachen...........

Die vielleicht, wenn einige mal aufwachen, die organisierten Angelfischer auf der nächsten HV ihrer Vereine dann nicht mehr abnicken, wenn die dafür den Vereinsbeitrag erhöhen wollen......
Zahlen muss dann der Verein trotzdem - wird sicher luschtich dann, woher die die Kohle dann ziehen wollen..

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend..........


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ich weiss auch garnicht, warum die Vereine überhaupt im Verband sind. Letztlich zahlt man an Leute, die einem am eigenen Gewässer vorschreiben, was zu tun und zu lassen ist.

Als "Leistung" bekommt man dann juristischen "Beistand", was schon an Realsatire grenzt, wenn man so mitbekommt, wie gegen Angler mit abweichender Meinung vorgegangen wird.

Und natürlich Gewässer, die so uninteressant sind, das ich lieber Caster werden würde, als dort zu Angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Naja, NOK z. B. ist schon für viele interessant -  aber dazu kann man auch in nen Billligverein ohne eigenes Gewässer - wenn schon abzocken, dann richtig ;-)))

Und wer als Vereine (gute) eigene Gewässer hat, wird sicher wegen Verbandskarten nicht viele Mitglieder bei Austritt aus dem LV verlieren......

Wie gesagt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich weiss echt nicht, was ihr habt - ist doch keiner gezwungen, da Mitglied zu sein...
> 
> Weder ein Verein im LV, noch ein organisierter Angelfischer im Verein...
> 
> ...


----------



## Eiderhexe (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde, schon seit einiger Zeit beobachte ich als „Kenner der Angelszene in SH“ die Arbeits- und Handlungsweise des Präsidiums und der Geschäftsführung des LSFV-SH. Im Moment geht es um die Zustimmung der angeschlossenen Vereine für den Kauf des Westensees. Dafür läuft zurzeit die Werbetour  in den Vereinen und KV-Verbänden. Was soll eigentlich gekauft werden? Sollen die Fischereirechte oder die uneingeschränkte Nutzung der See-Teilfläche gekauft werden? Über den Ablauf der Vorgehensweise kann man sich ein hervorragendes Bild machen, wenn man sich mal die Seite des http://www.kanalfreunde.de/dokumente.html ansieht. Die Tagesordnung sieht  keinen Hinweis auf die Beratung und den Beschluss des „Kauf des Westensees“ vor. Der Vizepräsident geht jedoch lt. Protokoll mit der Zustimmung *für den Kauf* der kleinen erschienenen ( 58 von über 500) Vereinsmitgliederrunde  nach Hause. Wahrscheinlich soll dieses den „Regeln der Demokratie folgend“ entsprechen oder  die „Katze im Sack“  soll gekauft werden! ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Kanalfreunde?
Haben doch eh kein eigenes Gewässer, soweit ich weiss, und profitieren nur von der Solidarität der anderen von Verbandsgewässern, ohne selber was zu bringen.

Ist doch klar, dass die an weiteren Verbandsgewässern interessiert sind.

Ob diejenigen, die gute eigene Gewässer haben, den gewässerlosen Vereinen das alles mitfinanzieren wollen, wird sich ja zeigen..

Wie gesagt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich weiss echt nicht, was ihr habt - ist doch keiner gezwungen, da Mitglied zu sein...
> 
> Weder ein Verein im LV, noch ein organisierter Angelfischer im Verein...
> 
> ...



Und:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant dürfte es noch werden - egal ob bei Kauf Westensee oder Zahlung Beitragserhöhung Bundesverband - wenn die Mitglieder, also die Vereine, dem LV glauben und beidem zustimmen..
> 
> Und so erstmal Kosten verursachen...........
> 
> ...



Und:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach Verbandslogik nützt das dem LSFV außerordentlich und ist damit "verbandsintelligent":
> Wer die Gewässer hat die Macht..
> Und braucht dann sonst nicht mehr viel zu tun, da man ja Angler mit Angstmache (keine Karten mehrt, wenn ihr austretet) bei der Stange bzw. beim Zahlen halten kann.
> 
> ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Dank solcher Vereine gibt es ja auch keinen Grund für richtige Angelvereine, weiterhin im Landesverband Mitglied zu sein. Wer unbedingt an den Verbandsgewässern Angeln will, der tritt eben in so einen Verein ohne eigene Gewässer ein, zahlt 15 Euro und kann dann Karten kaufen.

Dann brauchen wenigstens nicht andere Angler (mit 3 Vereinsmitgliedschaften) z.B. 50-60 Euro für einen See zahlen, nur um dann teure Tageskarten zu kaufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Aber ist doch deren Sache in SH - wenn sie mehrheitlich sowas wollen, wenn sie zustimmen, sollen sie auch zahlen..

Wer dagegen ist und nicht weitere Gegner mobilisiert:
Selber schuld - zahlen, je mehr, desto besser..

Lernen durch Schmerzen (und wenns die im Geldbeutel sind) - was anderes ist ja scheinbar nicht möglich bei den organisierten Angelfischern..


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

die wollen billig am kanal angeln, der rest geht denen sonst wo vorbei, ideales mitglied im lv-sh.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Die machen doch einen geilen Job in SH!

Immerhin wissen die doch heute schon, dass es vor der nächsten DAFV-Hauptversammlung im Oktober keine entscheidungsrelevanten Neuigkeiten im DAFV geben wird (die also bis dahin auch nicht weiter informieren wollen/werden?). Deshalb plant man ja bereits jetzt eine außerordentliche LSFV-Hauptversammlung zum Jahresende. Kostet ja auch nix. Und finanziell sind die auf guten Füßen. Sollte es doch irgendwann eng werden, zahlen die Mitglieder zu der geplanten Beitragserhöhung im LV und BV sicherlich auch noch gerne eine Umlage. Wer es braucht? 

Naja, und eine Kündigungswelle im BV ist für die (BV und LV) eh nicht von Bedeutung. Sonst hätten die das sicherlich öffentlich gemacht.

Positioniert haben die sich in SH ja auch. Also, alles in Butter auf dem (SH) Kutter #r

Käpt'n, Eisberg voraus! Ach quatsch, ist nur ein Eiswürfel... Kawummmmm. Uppps...


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ohne Vorteil des Monopolisten hätte sich das Elend sowieso schon erledigt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

So manches macht mich dann an den aktuellen Aussagen im dortigen Forum wirklich nachdenklich. Insbesondere wenn man sich immer wieder die in meinen Augen widersprüchlichen Postings dort genauer durchliest...



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Immerhin wissen die doch heute schon, dass es vor der nächsten DAFV-Hauptversammlung im Oktober keine entscheidungsrelevanten Neuigkeiten im DAFV geben wird (die also bis dahin auch nicht weiter informieren wollen/werden?).



Auf der einen Seite schreiben sie, dass der DAFV endlich Fahrt aufnimmt, schreiben jedoch fast gleichzeitig, dass sie die Entwicklung weiterhin abwarten möchten. Da sie aber ja bis zur DAFV HV mit keinen entscheidungsrelevanten Neuigkeiten erwarten, scheint die aufgenommene Fahrt wohl eher sehr langsam zu sein!




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Naja, und eine Kündigungswelle im BV ist für die (BV und LV) eh nicht von Bedeutung.



Man geht anscheinend noch von einem umfallen bei den LV, die bereits gekündigt haben, aus. Das nenne ich Optimismus. Oder keine eigene Meinung haben!

Gleiches gilt anscheinend auch für die Kündigungen der Vereine in den LV, da man auch darüber bisher anscheinend noch nicht informiert hat und wohl weiterhin mit der geplanten Beitragserhöhung in Höhe von 50 Cent plant. 

Und was passiert, wenn die LV nach der HV des DAFV umfallen? Oder will der LSFV SH auf den Zug der Masse dann noch aufspringen und auch kündigen, wenn die anderen LV ihre Kündigungen nicht zurückziehen? Und das, obwohl sie mit ihrem Vorschlag (das LSFV SH Ehrenmitglied) Frau Dr. als Kandidatin zur Präsidentin des DAFV aufzustellen, den (organisierten) Anglern die ganze Scheixxe eingebrockt haben und für viele mit die Hauptverantwortlichen für dieses Desaster sind? Unglaublich!




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Positioniert haben die sich in SH ja auch.



Man hat sich positioniert, wartet aber die Entwicklung noch ab? Dann scheint die Positionierung wohl nicht so eindeutig zu sein, wie es sich erschien... Werden die Mitglieder öffentlich verars... oder gezielt an der Nase herum geführt? Hält man (bewusst?) Informationen zurück?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Reg Dich doch nicht auf....

Was erwartest Du denn alles?

Information, Diskussion, Mitnahme?

Dienstleister statt Herrscher?

Falscher Film.....


Davon ab:
BV-Beitrag-Erhöhung muss eh weit über dem 1 Euro liegen wegen Eigenverwaltungsanteil (je nach Anzahl durchgezogener Kündigungen kann das bis über 10 Euro gehen .).

Dazu noch Westensee und ansonsten eher unklare Leistungen des LV fürs Geld (Aalbesatz und Biologen etc. wurde vom Land getragen, hatte nix mit LV zu tun (Fischereiabgabe), Versicherungen kann man sich meist preiswerter und besser als Verein selber besorgen, was bleibt dann noch?...

Aber wenn die organisierten Angelfischer in SH das mehrheitlich so wollen:
So what???
Ihr gutes Recht....

Das einzige Problem, was den Vereinen entstehen kann, ist dass die eben die notwendigen Erhöhungen in ihren Vereinen nachher nicht durchkriegen..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant dürfte es noch werden - egal ob bei Kauf Westensee oder Zahlung Beitragserhöhung Bundesverband - wenn die Mitglieder, also die Vereine, dem LV glauben und beidem zustimmen..
> 
> Und so erstmal Kosten verursachen...........
> 
> ...



Auch hier:
Wayne juckts??

Die wollens so, die wählen die - Also sollen sies auch zahlen...

Passt doch scho....

Hackt doch nicht immer so auf dem  LSFV rum - die wollen das da doch so....


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und was passiert, wenn die LV nach der HV des DAFV umfallen? Oder will der LSFV SH auf den Zug der Masse dann noch aufspringen und auch kündigen, wenn die anderen LV ihre Kündigungen nicht zurückziehen? Und das, obwohl sie mit ihrem Vorschlag (das LSFV SH Ehrenmitglied) Frau Dr. als Kandidatin zur Präsidentin des DAFV aufzustellen, den (organisierten) Anglern die ganze Scheixxe eingebrockt haben und für viele mit die Hauptverantwortlichen für dieses Desaster sind? Unglaublich!


das wird in der tat noch sehr interessant werden...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> das wird in der tat noch sehr interessant werden...



Würden sich Kabarettisten für Angelpolitik und deren Hauptakteuere interessieren,wäre der LSFV-SH auf deren "must have"Liste so zieml.weit oben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Reg Dich doch nicht auf......



Warte mal ab, bis ich mich aufrege! 

Ich stelle doch nur fest.... und dabei entstehen Fragen, die ich hier mitteile. Eventuell kann die ja sogar jemand beantworten.  #h


----------



## Eiderhexe (25. Januar 2015)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die machen doch einen geilen Job in SH!



In der Tat, sie geben juristischen Beistand mit ihrem Geschäftsführer, um unliebsame Funktionäre mit abweichender Meinung loszuwerden.#d



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Reg Dich doch nicht auf....
> 
> Was erwartest Du denn alles?
> 
> ...



  Ganz genau so ist es zu sehen, denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun………. Information, Diskussion, Mitnahme? Dienstleister statt Herrscher? Fehlanzeige!!! Erst wenn die Mitglieder weglaufen, werden sie vielleicht wach und fangen, wenn es überhaupt geht,  richtig  an zu denken ……..offensichtlich eine einzigartige Trümmertruppe! :c



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Würden sich Kabarettisten für Angelpolitik und deren Hauptakteuere interessieren,wäre der LSFV-SH auf deren "must have"Liste so zieml.weit oben.



 Absolut an der Spitze, und zwar nicht nur auf der Landkarte………….. #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Dank solcher Vereine gibt es ja auch keinen Grund für richtige Angelvereine, weiterhin im Landesverband Mitglied zu sein. Wer unbedingt an den Verbandsgewässern Angeln will, der tritt eben in so einen Verein ohne eigene Gewässer ein, zahlt 15 Euro und kann dann Karten kaufen.
> 
> Dann brauchen wenigstens nicht andere Angler (mit 3 Vereinsmitgliedschaften) z.B. 50-60 Euro für einen See zahlen, nur um dann teure Tageskarten zu kaufen.



Und von diesen Vereinen gibt es anscheinend eine Menge an unbekannten!

So zum Beispiel den AV Nordwind (http://www.av-n.de/ ).Das ist ein kleiner Verein aus Kiel. Dieser Verein verfügt anscheinend auch über keine eigenen Gewässer und ist nur dazu gegründet worden, um günstig in den Verbandsgewässern zu fischen. Also ein Verein, der in meinen Augen sicherlich durch interessante und neue Verbandsgewässer zukünftig auch auf mehr Mitglieder hoffen kann und auf seiner Homepage sogar schreibt, dass er noch über einen kleinen Mitgliederkreis verfügt. Erhofft man sich durch neue Verbandsgewässer vor der Haustür einen Mitgliederzuwachs? Verbandsgewässer, die teilweise durch Umlagen aller Mitglieder finanziert werden sollen, auch von Vereinen die über gute eigene Gewässer verfügen und auch von Mitgliedern, die unter Umständen überhaupt kein Interesse an Verbandsgewässern haben. Ich finde zu so einem Verein passt der Westensee wie die Faust aufs Auge, oder? Liegt nicht weit weg von Kiel und kann dann günstig, fast vor Ort, von den Mitgliedern beangelt werden.

Habe ich eigentlich schon erwähnt wer der erste Vorsitzende im AV Nordwind ist? 

 Nein? 

 Laut Impressum ist es Robert Vollborn, Geschäftsführer beim LSFV SH und im dortigen Forum absoluter Befürworter für den Kauf des Westsee. Der Kauf ist nämlich laut seiner Aussage eine einmalige Chance. Da stelle ich mir doch die Frage für wen bloß? |kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Jetzt wirds auch langsam lächerlich. Da will also der Verbandsvorstand von seinen Mitgliedern (Vereine) sein Vorhaben abgesegnet haben...und wer sitzt an der Spitze? Jemand aus dem Verbandsvorstand.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Also ein Verein, der in meinen Augen  sicherlich durch interessante und neue Verbandsgewässer zukünftig auch  auf mehr Mitglieder hoffen kann und auf seiner Homepage sogar schreibt,  dass er noch über einen kleinen Mitgliederkreis verfügt.



Meinst du wir wären da Willkommen?

Ich würde gerne im NOK auf Karpfen Angeln und da mit mehreren hundert Kg. Futter anfüttern. Ich habe gehört, das solche Angler beim Verband sehr willkommen sind. Denn mehrere 100 Kg Naturfutter sind gelebter Naturschutz, im Vergleich mit dem Sondermüll (Blei, Plastik, Weichmacher) den die Zander Angler dort in großen Mengen hinterlassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Nicht Vorstand - als GF bezahlter Angestellter, Befehlsempfänger und Dienstleister der da organisierten Angelfischer, die ihn bezahlen - eigentlich.......


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht Vorstand - als GF bezahlter Angestellter, Befehlsempfänger und Dienstleister der da organisierten Angelfischer, die ihn bezahlen - eigentlich.......



Meine Güte, hier oben läuft das andersrum! Da bekommst du von deinen Interessenvertretern gesagt, wie du dich zu Verhalten hast!

So, und nicht anders herum!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Meinst du wir wären da Willkommen?


 
 Ich glaube die warten quasi nur auf uns zwei |supergri...


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ich frage mich, warum es diese gewässerlosen Vereine gibt. Da könnte der Verband doch auch einfach seine Kartenpreise für nicht-Mitglieder von ca. 130 Euro auf Verbandskosten+einmalig 15-20 Euro pro Person setzen und man könnte sich ein paar von solchen Vereinen sparen.

Oder ist es vom Verband gewollt, das sich immer mehr solcher Vereine (sind ja Mitglieder und damit die Basis im Verband) gründen, welche quasi abhängig sind vom Verband (weil keine eigenen Gewässer...)?

Das würde dann das Mitspracherecht der Vereine mit Gewässern immer weiter Einschränken. Gleichzeitig kann der Verband mehr "Projekte" (Westensee) durchbringen und evtl. entstehen dann noch ein paar Gewässerlose Vereine mehr. Und das ganze geht dann immer so weiter.

Am Ende stehe ein "Verband" mit allerhand Gewässern und sprudelnden Einnahmen aus dem Kartenverkauf. Riskio = Null, da die Gewässer von den Mitgliedern gekauft wurden, an die man nun die Angelkarten verkauft.

Und da soll noch einer sagen das ein Automatenkasino den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zieht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum es diese gewässerlosen Vereine gibt.



Grundsätzlich ja keine schlechte Sache, denn so ermöglichen diese Vereine auch Menschen mit geringem Einkommen, die Möglichkeit an verschiedenen Gewässern für vergleichsweise kleines Geld zu angeln.




Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Oder ist es vom Verband gewollt, das sich immer mehr solcher Vereine (sind ja Mitglieder und damit die Basis im Verband) gründen, welche quasi abhängig sind vom Verband (weil keine eigenen Gewässer...)?



Das scheint ja so gewollt zu sein, oder warum ist der hauptamtliche Geschäftsführer in einem solchen Verein der 1. Vorsitzende?

Allerdings würde ich mir das als Verein in diesem Landesverband, der seine Beiträge an den Verband abführt, nicht gefallen lassen! Warum steht der Verband mit einem "eigenen" Verein im Wettbewerb zu mir? Würden die Mitglieder in meinen Verein eintreten, würde der Verband doch die gleiche Kohle kassieren. Es gibt doch verschiedene Vereine ohne eigene Gewässer in SH. Alle diese Vereine sind im LV organisiert und zahlen Beiträge an den Verband. Jetzt nimmt der Geschäftsführer mit "seinem" Verein mir unter Umständen Mitglieder (und Beiträge!) weg? Zudem hat doch ein Verein mit einem 1. Vorsitzenden aus der Geschäftsführung des Landesverbandes in meinen Augen einen deutlichen Informationsvorteil. Vielleicht erfährt ja ein Verband zeitnaher von freien zu verpachtenden Gewässern als andere kleine Vereine, die dann ein solcher Verein durch einen eventuellen Informationsvorteil für sich ausnutzen kann? Wer will und kann das kontrollieren?


----------



## Stipperolli (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

@ Allrounder27
Wird in vielen DAV Landesverbänden so betrieben. Hier in Brandenburg kann ich an vielen verschiedene Gewässern Angeln mit einem Beitrag. Es gibt hier viele große Vereine ohne eigenes Gewässer. Die meisten haben zwa ne Patenschaft für ein Gewässer oder Gewässerabschnitt, aber jedes Verbandsmitglied mit gültiger Angellizens darf dort Angeln.
Für mich als zugezogener aus RLP einfach genial.


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Kein eigenes Gewässer= viel weniger Arbeit, weniger Streiterei, geringere Kosten. (Eigentum verpflichtet)

Familiäre Atmosphäre (manchmal)
#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kein eigenes Gewässer= viel weniger Arbeit, weniger Streiterei, geringere Kosten. (Eigentum verpflichtet)
> 
> Familiäre Atmosphäre (manchmal)
> #6


 
 Die Frage ist ja nicht, ob man diese Vereine benötigt oder gut findet, sondern ob man noch einen zusätzlichen - zudem noch von einem hauptamtlichen Geschäftsführer eines Landesverbandes - in SH braucht? Quasi "Konkurrenz" durch den eigenen Verband in dem man Mitglied ist und für den man seine Beiträge bezahlt?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja nicht, ob man diese Vereine benötigt oder gut findet, sondern ob man noch einen zusätzlichen - ...- in SH braucht?


 
Ob irgend jemand anderes so etwas braucht oder nicht ist völlig unerheblich. Ist man eine Interessengemeinschaft von mind. 7 Personen, dann kann man, wenn man das möchte einen Verein gründen und welchem Verband und ob überhaupt, dass entscheiden diese 7 auch völlig frei, ist Jedermannsrecht. Und ob sie diesen verein zusätzlich brauchen, das entscheiden alleine die 7 Gründungsmitglieder und sonst keiner.



> Quasi "Konkurrenz" durch den eigenen Verband in dem man Mitglied ist und für den man seine Beiträge bezahlt?


 
Wer macht da wem Konkurenz? Die wollen in keinen anderen Verein, sondern einen eigenen und fertig, da gibt es keine Konkurenz und schon gar nicht mit dem Verband.

Man kann sich aber auch um Dinge eine Kopf machen....:q


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ich muss da Dorschgreifer leider Recht geben.

Ausserdem sollte jeder für sich entscheiden dürfen was man/ er brauch oder auch nicht brauch.

Und wenn der GF vom LSFV SH kein Bock auf einen bewirtschaftenden Verein hat...sein gutes Recht.

Sicherlich könnte man ihm nun ein Interessenkonflikt unterstellen.
Gf eines Vereins ohne Gewässer...Westensee.
Wäre genauso im umgekehrten Fall.
Im Grunde kann man bei jeder Konstellation ein Haar in der Suppe finden.

Aber Herr Vollborn muss sich in allen Fällen den Regeln der Demokratie unterwerfen und kann seine Wünsche nicht jedermann aufzwingen.


Wenn man aber als LV die Möglichkeit hat ein Gewässer zu pachten oder zu kaufen, sollte man schon die Machbarkeit prüfen.
Das würde ich jedenfalls vom LV erwarten.


----------



## Brotfisch (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum es diese gewässerlosen Vereine gibt. Da könnte der Verband doch auch einfach seine Kartenpreise für nicht-Mitglieder von ca. 130 Euro auf Verbandskosten+einmalig 15-20 Euro pro Person setzen und man könnte sich ein paar von solchen Vereinen sparen.
> 
> Oder ist es vom Verband gewollt, das sich immer mehr solcher Vereine (sind ja Mitglieder und damit die Basis im Verband) gründen, welche quasi abhängig sind vom Verband (weil keine eigenen Gewässer...)?
> 
> ...



Was Du beschreibst, ist die Politik insbesondere jener ostdeutschen Landesverbände, die Gewässerpools unterhalten. Kontrolle des LV über möglichst viele ehemalige Vereinsgewässer. Stipperolli aus Brandenburg hat das ja gerade bestätigt.

 Ob das beim LSHV wirklich so ist, davon bin ich nicht überzeugt. Eine dezentrale Gewässerbewirtschaftung durch Vereine statt durch Landesverbände verhindert auch eine "Machtkonzentration" der Landesverbände. Nach aller Erfahrung sind Landesverbände, die sich aufgrund von Gewässerpools eine solche "Machtkonzentration" verschaffen, deutlich weiter entfernt von dem im AB geforderten Dienstleistungsdenken als gewässerlose.


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Moin Moin ,
der erste AV aus dem HL Bereich hat wegen der Westensee Problematik bereits gekündigt . Die Spitze des Eisberges ? Glaube ja

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## kati48268 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Es war schon immer in der Anglerwelt so: 
wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Mitglieder.



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum es diese gewässerlosen Vereine gibt...


Anders kommen Angler, die nicht über einen 'normalen' Verein dem/den Verband/Verbänden angehören halt nur sehr erschwert/teuer/umständlich an bestimmte Gewässer ran und an manche auch gar nicht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> der erste AV aus dem HL Bereich hat wegen der Westensee Problematik bereits gekündigt . Die Spitze des Eisberges ? Glaube ja
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Weisst du welcher Verein und wieviele Mitglieder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4280977#post4280977


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> der erste AV aus dem HL Bereich hat wegen der Westensee Problematik bereits gekündigt . Die Spitze des Eisberges ? Glaube ja
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Interessant hierbei finde ich, dass der GF des LSFV SH am 18.12.2014 im dortigen Forum noch geschrieben hat, dass die geplante Beitragserhöhung für den LSFV SH in Höhe von 50 Cent noch aktuell sei. Spätestens seit Ende Dezember weiß man jedoch dort, dass die Erhöhung vermutlich nicht mehr ausreichend sein wird. Info bis heute? Fehlanzeige!

Dann übernehme ich mal das rechnen nach den mir vorliegenden Zahlen.

Rechnen wir mal mit 39.000 Mitgliedern und 5.- Euro Beitrag. (Beiträge an den DAFV zählen ja nicht). Das ergibt eine Einnahme aus Beiträgen in Höhe von 195.000.- Euro p.a für den LSFV SH. Bei 5.000 Mitgliedern weniger wären das nur noch 170.000.- Euro, inkl. der geplanten Erhöhung von 50 Cent nur 187.000.- Euro. Das macht ein Minus zu den angestrebten Einnahmen in Höhe von 44.500.- Euro. Also muss jedes Mitglieder zukünftig *mindestens 1,30 Euro* mehr zahlen pro Jahr!

Ach und der Westensee? Auch da wird sich das sicherlich bemerkbar machen. Plötzlich reden wir nicht mehr von 16.- Euro pro Mitglied, sondern von 18,35 Euro (bei einer Summe von 624.000.- Euro). 

Wo führt das hin sollten noch mehr Vereine die Biege machen?


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ein durchschnittlicher Verein in SH mit etwas über 800 Mitgliedern muss dann schnell 5000 Euro im Jahr an den Verband zahlen. Und das, damit der Verband im Zweifel (NSG Salzwiesen, FoPu's) garnicht zuständig ist und dem Verein obendrein noch mit seinen "nur untermaßige Fische als Kormoranfutter" Besatzregeln in die eigenen Entscheidungen negativ reinwirkt.

Und wenn Mitglieder unbedingt an Verbandsgewässern angeln, dann sollen die eben in so einen 15 Euro p.a. Verein ohne Gewässer und Arbeitsdienst eintreten.


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Weisst du welcher Verein und wieviele Mitglieder?


Thomas hat den Link reingestellt  

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4280977#post4280977

Michael


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Interessant hierbei finde ich, dass der GF des LSFV SH am 18.12.2014 im dortigen Forum noch geschrieben hat, dass die geplante Beitragserhöhung für den LSFV SH in Höhe von 50 Cent noch aktuell sei. Spätestens seit Ende Dezember weiß man jedoch dort, dass die Erhöhung vermutlich nicht mehr ausreichend sein wird. Info bis heute? Fehlanzeige!
> 
> Dann übernehme ich mal das rechnen nach den mir vorliegenden Zahlen.
> 
> ...



Bin nicht ganz sicher, ob ich Deine Berechnung richtig nachvollziehe. Aber davon ab:
Eine Beitragserhöhung von 1,30 Euro pro Jahr - wäre das der Rede wert?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Bin nicht ganz sicher, ob ich Deine Berechnung richtig nachvollziehe. Aber davon ab:
> Eine Beitragserhöhung von 1,30 Euro pro Jahr - wäre das der Rede wert?


 
 Plus 2.- Euro (????) für den DAFV = 3,30.- Euro. Für einen Verein mit 300 Mitgliedern sind das 1000.- Euro p.a. mehr für welche (Mehr-) Leistung? Auf 10 Jahre gesehen? Davon kann ein Verein eine Menge machen... 

 Oder in Prozent ausgedrückt sind die 1,30 Euro *26%* mehr!! 

 Ja, es ist der Rede wert!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Immerhin hat der Verband mittlerweile öffentlich auf die Kritik und die wohl noch offenen Fragen reagiert. Nachzulesen unter http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/151-neuigkeiten-2015/1091-westensee

Warum denn erst jetzt? Stellt man plötzlich fest, dass das Projekt doch nicht ohne weiteres den erwünschten Zuspruch erfährt? Oder möchte man die Basis jetzt doch mitnehmen?

Wie auch immer. Eine offizielle Begründung gibt es dafür nicht, obwohl ja bisher die Devise lautete "Ihr müsst nur den LSFV SH kontaktieren, dann gibt es Antworten auf alle Fragen".

Wenn ich mir den Text durchlese, kann ich doch einige Aussagen erkennen, die mich zum Nachdenken anregen.

Aber eventuell kann mir ja hier jemand helfen...

Warum malt man denn den Teufel bezüglich des Naturschutzes an die Wand? Was hat man denn bisher für die Angler an Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gegen die Angelgegner getan (zum Beispiel beim NSG Behrensdorf)? Als (Zitat) zweitgrößter Naturschutzverband prangert man öffentlich das neue Landesnaturschutzgesetz an? 

Es gibt jedoch keine Äußerungen zu den Inhalten des Entwurf oder was man gedenkt dagegen zu unternehmen? Steht der Westensee so im Fokus, dass man sich darum gar nicht kümmern kann bzw. die Zeit dazu fehlt? Wenn es den Westensee betrifft, was ist dann mit den gepachteten Gewässern der angeschlossenen Mitgliedsvereinen? Sind diese Gewässer durch den neuen Entwurf eventuell auch gefährdet und (Zitat) "Angler zukünftig außen vor"? Kommen zukünftig Mehrkosten auf die Vereine zu? Spielt der Kauf des Westensees aus diesem Grund eine noch größere Rolle für den Verband, weil die Vereine zukünftig noch mehr auf Verbandsgewässer angewiesen sein werden und man seine Stellung dadurch - mit finanzieller Hilfe der Mitglieder - weiter ausbauen will? Wieso sollten denn die Angler - wenn den Verband den Teil des Westensees nicht erwirbt - außen vor sein und bei einer Pacht nicht? Die Erklärung konnte ich bisher nicht finden. In diesem Zusammenhang fällt mir ein, dass natürlich ein zukünftiger Besitzer - egal wer - den Westensee bewirtschaften muss. Wer kann das besser als Angler? Also sind die Chancen für eine Pacht sicherlich nicht so schlecht wie dargestellt. Eventuell ja sogar zu besseren Bedingungen als bisher.


Interessant ist hierbei, dass der LSFV SH anscheinend bereits in 2014 zu Fragen zum Naturschutz/ Westensee keine Antworten geben konnte und dieses auch jetzt nicht macht. Auch da denke ich mir meinen Teil.

Toll finde ich, dass man sich jetzt - wo man das Geld der Angler benötigt - auf die Gemeinschaft der Angler beruft, an anderer Stelle jedoch bei jeder Gelegenheit darauf hinweist, dass nur die Vereine Mitglieder sind und die Angler ausschließlich über die Vereine (und die Delegierten) Einfluss nehmen können bzw. laut Satzung dürfen. So ändert sich das plötzlich.

Schön finde ich auch den Vergleich mit dem NOK, ELK etc. Ja, auch dafür zahlt der Angler, jedoch nur wenn er dort angeln möchte durch den Kauf der Angelerlaubnis. Beim Westensee bezahlt er pauschal. Egal ob ihn das Gewässer interessiert oder nicht. Ich finde das ist ein großer Unterschied.

Welche Vorteile hat der einzelne Angler? Vergünstigungen beim Erwerb der Angelkarten? Hier wurde eine Formulierung gewählt, die mich aufhorchen lässt. Denn man *kann* sich lediglich *vorstellen*, dass Angeln für Mitglieder des LSFV SH auf dem Westensee freizugeben. Eine Garantie hierfür wird aber nicht gegeben. Naja, und die Bootsnutzung wird zukünftig Pflicht sein, anzumieten über den LSFV SH. Wie sich die Bootspreise in Zukunft darstellen, wird auch nicht erwähnt. Das - sollte man den Westensee für Angler freigeben - die Einnahmen zurückgehen, wird auch nicht erwähnt. Zieht das mittelfristig weitere Einsparungen oder Beitragserhöhungen nach sich?

Noch eine Frage die sich mir stellt. Warum müssen Angler 50m Abstand vom Ufer halten, Jäger als Partner beim Kauf dürfen jedoch am See Umweltbildung betreiben? Das möchte der LSFV SH auch tun und ist lobenswert! Aber hatte man nicht speziell dafür erst die Teichanlage in Langwedel gekauft?

Auch auf die Finanzierung wurde eingegangen. Jedoch hat sich an der geplanten Finanzierung - trotz zukünftig weniger zahlender Mitglieder - anscheinend nichts geändert. Hat man plötzlich doch Rücklagen entdeckt auf die man zugreifen kann oder war die Finanzierung vorher zu hoch angesetzt? Eine Erklärung hierfür fehlt mir.

Letztendlich entscheiden die Angler, bzw. die Delegierten. Hoffentlich können bei der Hauptversammlung alle Fragen beantwortet werden. Wenn nicht, dürfte ein Delegierter unter keinen Umständen für den Kauf stimmen. Denn auch wenn manche Vereine die Kosten aus Rücklagen stemmen können, ist das die Kohle der Mitglieder. Wenn man als Verein über Rücklagen in dieser Größenordnung verfügt, sollte man im Zweifel dieses Geld lieber für die Mitglieder und den eigenen Verein einsetzen.

Das sind einfach nur mal meine Anmerkungen und Fragen zu der Veröffentlichung. Eventuell hat ja der Ein oder Andere noch mehr Punkte oder gar Antworten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hab das Statement eben auch gelesen. Wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast, wird dort auf eher weinerliche Art auf die "Gemeinschaft" hingewiesen. In Anbetracht dessen, das man sonst für Anglerinteressen* macht, ist das dann doch schon als frech zu bezeichnen.

Ich sehe es hier ganz klar so: Prinzipiell ist der Kauf vom Westensee eine gute Sache. Das Problem ist aber, das sich der Verband nicht für die einzelnen Interessen der Angler einsetzt (FoPu, Behrensdorf, und die lange zurückliegende Mefo Geschichte, kein Widerstand beim Thema C&R und Wettfischen). Der Verband setzt sich jetzt schon nicht für die Konkurrenz (FoPu) ein und kann mit mehr Gewässern kann noch mehr Druck auf die eingene Klientel machen.

Wir sind hier leider in der perversen Situation, dass ein starker Verband für die Interessen der Angler eher hinderlich ist. Ob nun ein starker oder schwacher Verband nichts für die Angler macht, ist völlig unerheblich.

Wenn aber ein starker Verband gegen die Angler agiert und sich hier Spendensammelverbänden, die als "Naturschutzverband" daherkommen, anbiedert, dann wird das nicht gut enden.

Deswegen meine Meinung: Vereine sollten austreten. Es ist die einzige Chance, dem paternalistischen Treiben ein Ende zu setzen und Leute an die Spitze zu bringen, die sich für das Angeln einsetzen.

* FoPu ist hier die beste Geschichte, da waren dem Verband die Hände gebunden, weil man ja die Vereine als Mitglied hat und für den einzelnen Angler nichts machen kann. Und natürlich kann man sich auch nicht für Gewerbetreibende [FoPu Besitzer] einsetzen. Aber am Ende hat man sich in einem Artikel [vom Pressesprecher geschrieben...] feiern lassen, dass die Schonfrist von 8 auf 2 Wochen runterging [obwohl der Beitrag vom Verband null war] und gleichzeitig hat der Schreiber [Pressesprecher] noch einmal auf unterstem Niveau gegen die FoPu Angler gekeilt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ich bin ehrlich- ich habe den Entwurf des Landesnaturschutzgesetzes jetzt nur mal *überflogen*. Ok, dass mit dem Vorkaufsrecht für das Land stimmt (was ich auch nicht wirklich angezweifelt habe) - wenn diese denn besonders ökologisch wertvoll sind. Sollte das Land das Vorkaufsrecht ziehen und den Teil des Westensee kaufen, würden die aber für die Bewirtschaftung mit Sicherheit den LSFV als ersten Ansprechpartner auserkoren, oder? Alles andere wäre ja utopisch und schwachsinnig. Da sehe ich wirklich keine Gefahr.

Allerdings ist mir beim Lesen etwas aufgefallen. Eigentlich habe ich ja nach Risiken für uns Angler gesucht, sollte der Verband den See nicht kaufen können. So richtig etwas gefunden habe ich da nicht (da ja eh nur vom Boot geangelt werden darf). Eventuell die Ausweitung des Biotopenverbundes (dann vermutlich ja auch für manche Vereine). 

 Aufgefallen ist mir aber, dass die Jäger scheinbar mit großen Nachteilen rechnen könnten und deshalb sicherlich auch ein großes Interesse am Kauf haben könnten! 

Künftig sollen in Schleswig-Holstein nämlich auch Vereine und Stiftungen (neben Einzelpersonen) das Recht bekommen, ihre Grundstücke aus z.B. aus ethischen Gründen zum befriedeten Bezirk erklären zu lassen. Dadurch können sie die Jagd auf ihren Grundstücken verbieten. Upps! 

Aber das ist ja schon fast OT und spielt hier im Forum keine Rolle, denn wir sind ja Angler und keine Jäger. Oder etwa nicht...? 

Naja, ist einfach nur so aufgefallen...


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Jäger und Angler sollten prinzipiell zusammen halten. Aber wir Angler schaffen das ja nicht einmal untereinander. Zum Glück wohnen die meisten Jagdgegner in der Stadt und haben kein Auto. Müssen halt andere mit Wildunfällen zurecht kommen. Wenn wir aber mit einem Geschwindigkeitslimit von 40 auf der Autobahn in 15 Jahren ein Menschenleben retten können, dann muss das sofort umgesetzt werden...


----------



## Koalabaer (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Jäger und Angler sollten prinzipiell zusammen halten. Aber wir Angler schaffen das ja nicht einmal untereinander.



Meinst die Jäger sind da besser? Gerade beim Thema Bogenjagd zeigt sich genau selbes Problem!

Und wo? die hier oft gelobte ,,Lobbyarbeit'' Jagd findet man in der Öffentlichkeit wo?

PS: ich habe die Lösung: Das Anglerboard labert  unsere Gegner kaputt! ,,machen''  ist nicht notwendig. 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Eiderhexe (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Das muss doch auch mal klargestellt werden: 



  Das Thema „Kauf des Westensees“ durch den  LSFV- SH wird in den angeschlossenen Vereinen mehr oder weniger von den Mitgliedern diskutiert. Die Entscheidung für oder gegen den Kauf soll wohl auf der Jahreshauptversammlung des LSFV im Frühjahr 2015 in Nortorf fallen. Die Frage nach der Rechtmäßigkeit dieser Abstimmung  auf dieser LV-Jahreshauptversammlung stellt sich jetzt schon!!! In den Jahreshauptversammlungen der Vereine wir auf vielen Tagesordnungen das Thema „Westensee“ nach meiner Erkenntnis gar nicht aufgeführt. Wie sollen dann die Mitglieder wissen, dass dieses Thema diskutiert und abgestimmt werden soll? Nichtsdestotrotz wird meistens der 1. Vorsitzende des Vereins mit einem Mandat der anwesenden Mitglieder, ob positiv oder negativ, zur LSFV-JHV entsandt, und hier für seinen Verein  entsprechend abstimmen. Ob dieses „praktizierte Prozedere“ dem geltenden basisdemokratischen Vereinsrecht entspricht, ist sehr zu hinterfragen. Um einen gültigen rechtmäßigen Beschluss auf der JHV des LSFV- SH herbeizuführen, ist es erforderlich, dass der TOP „Information Westensee“  auf der Tagesordnung zur Einladung der Vereinsmitglieder überhaupt aufgeführt ist. Die *Beschlussfassung*  durch das „Oberste Organ des Vereins  die Hauptversammlung“  muss ebenfalls auf der Tagesordnung zur Einladung hervorgehen! 
  Obwohl Präsidiumsmitglieder des LSFV-SH an den Jahreshauptversammlungen verschiedener Vereine teilnehmen, werden Abstimmungen ohne TOP „Westensee und Beschlussfassung“ herbeigeführt! Das gibt zu denken!


  Gruß  „Eiderhexe“


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Man kann normalerweise (je nach Satzung/GO) auch noch während der Sitzung auf Grund Verlauf Anträge einbringen..

Davon ab gibt es selbst in SH eine nicht unerhebliche Anzahl vernünftigerer Vereine, die Konsequenzen aus mangelhafter Information und Intransparenz gezogen haben, ein gutes Zeichen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4283108#post4283108


----------



## Eiderhexe (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ja, das sind dann "Initiativanträge". Für so ein wichtiges Vorhaben aus meiner Sicht aber nicht basisdemokratisch und hinterfragungswürdig! Es geht schließlich um das Geld  aller Vereinsmitglieder!|rolleyes #d


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> In den Jahreshauptversammlungen der Vereine wir auf vielen Tagesordnungen das Thema „Westensee“ nach meiner Erkenntnis gar nicht aufgeführt. Wie sollen dann die Mitglieder wissen, dass dieses Thema diskutiert und abgestimmt werden soll?



Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen... Selbst der AV Stolpe - dessen Vereinsgewässer der Westensee ist - hat diesen Punkt nicht auf der Tagesordnung. Wobei die Tagesordnung eh einen groben Schnitzer enthält...

Ich stelle mir die Frage, ob die Mitglieder in den Vereinen das denn wissen und abstimmen sollen?

Selbst wenn es den TOP "Westensee" geben würde, wäre das doch für die Mehrzahl nicht von Bedeutung. Es müsste in meinen Augen zu der Einladung ein Informationsblatt geben, wo alle Fakten zusammengefasst drauf stehen und auch über die eventuelle finanzielle Beteiligung der einzelnen Mitglieder und die Wichtigkeit der Abstimmung für jeden einzelnen hingewiesen wird. Aber ich frage an dieser Stelle noch einmal, ob das überhaupt gewollt ist. Denn bei den JHV der Vereine sitzt doch auch nur die "alte Garde" und hebt beim Bier den Finger. Deshalb wird das Projekt vermutlich auch durchgewunken. 

Hoffentlich sind sich alle Vereinsvorsitzenden über die dann eventuell entstehenden Folgen für ihre Vereine im klaren. Nicht das man hier einfach mal "ja" sagt und hinterher das ganz böse erwachen kommt, wenn die Mitglieder zahlen sollen...

Aber das wird der LV sicherlich aufgeklärt haben!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

*(Kon-) Fusion und das Westenseeprojekt- habe ich ein Déjà-vu?
*
Zumindest habe ich mittlerweile den Eindruck! Es gibt im dortigen Forum eine Handvoll Kritiker und 2-3 Verbandstreue, die alle die rosarote Brille aufhaben und immer wieder mit teilweise recht abenteuerlichen Argumentationen die Fragen und kritischen Anmerkungen zu beantworten bzw. zu entkräften versuchen. Ähnlich wie im DAFV Thread haben sich alle Verantwortlichen längst zurückgezogen! Vermutlich können sie die kritischen Anmerkungen öffentlich nicht entkräften, ohne daran im nachhinein gemessen zu werden. Denn das Internet vergisst bekanntlich nie... 

Vor der Fusion wurden kritische Fragen und Anmerkungen genauso wie finanzielle Probleme und fehlende inhaltliche Zielsetzungen und Übereinstimmungen als Unwahr bezeichnet. Es wurde in meinen Augen vor der Fusion nicht vollständig informiert und aufgeklärt, Risiken wurden lieber ignoriert und alle Tatsachen, die das Projekt Fusion hätten eventuell gefährden können, im Hinterzimmer der Öffentlichkeit vorenthalten.

Wie sieht es heute beim DAFV aus? Alle kritischen Anmerkungen, die vor der Fusion als Unwahrheiten im dortigen Forum zerrissen wurden, haben sich doch heute bewahrheitet. Den DAFV zerreißt es gerade und trotzdem hält der LSFV als einer der wenigen Verbände am DAFV fest (ja ja, ich weiß- man hat sich bereits positioniert...). Der DAFV nimmt Fahrt auf hieß es dort noch vor ein paar Tagen!

Und beim Westensee? Aktuell ist das Schweigen im Walde von den Offiziellen zu erkennen! Auch nicht nur Ansatzweise werden die Mitglieder darüber informiert, dass Vereine dem LSFV SH davonlaufen. 

Infos zu vermutlich veränderten finanziellen Bedingungen beim Kauf des Westensee? Nicht zu finden. Nicht einmal ein Hinweis, dass es unter Umständen dazu kommen könnte!

Infos zu einer vermutlich zwingend notwendigen und zugleich größer als geplanten Beitragserhöhung im LSFV SH? Nicht zu finden. Nicht einmal ein Hinweis, dass es unter Umständen dazu kommen könnte!

Infos zu einer vermutlich zwingend notwendigen und zugleich größer als geplanten Beitragserhöhung im DAFV? Nicht zu finden. Nicht einmal ein Hinweis, dass es unter Umständen dazu kommen könnte!

Bin ich der einzige hier im Norden der den Eindruck gewinnt, dass hier auf gleiche Art und Weise wie bei der Fusion mit aller Macht und allen Mitteln ein Projekt ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste durchgedrückt werden soll? Ich glaube das alle die, die dieses Projekt jetzt immer noch unterstützen, mit die Totengräber des organisierten Angelns in SH sind. Natürlich mit Ausnahme des LAV Union Nord, der sich sicherlich über viele neue Mitglieder und eventuelle neue Gewässer freut.

Vermutlich wird dann in ein paar Jahren auf der Seite des LSFV SH mit den letzten paar Mitgliedern aus Vereinen ohne eigene Gewässer zu lesen sein "Der Westensee nimmt fahrt auf"...

Wacht doch endlich auf!


----------



## Knispel (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wacht doch endlich auf!



Manche Vereine und LV´s sind wie kleine Kinder, denen kannst du 100 mal sagen das Feuer heiß ist. Erst wenn sie sich verbrannt haben (hier finanziell) glauben sie das und das heulen und schreien ist groß.
Der LSF S-H kann doch nicht anders als bei der Stange zubleiben - sonst macht sich Herr V. mehr als lächerlich, wenn der DAFV untergeht gehen wir mit unter heist deren Devise ....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> *(*Und beim Westensee? Aktuell ist das Schweigen im Walde von den Offiziellen zu erkennen!


 
 Guck an, nur 90 Minuten nach dieser Kritik hat sich zumindest der Pressesprecher nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit mal wieder zum Thema gemeldet!



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Auch nicht nur Ansatzweise werden die Mitglieder darüber informiert, dass Vereine dem LSFV SH davonlaufen.


 
 Ist aber auch jetzt noch nicht passiert. Im Gegenteil, man lobt sich noch einmal selber für die vorbildliche Öffentlichkeitsarbeit #q




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Infos zu vermutlich veränderten finanziellen Bedingungen beim Kauf des Westensee? Nicht zu finden. Nicht einmal ein Hinweis, dass es unter Umständen dazu kommen könnte!


 
 Auch nix neues!




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Infos zu einer vermutlich zwingend notwendigen und zugleich größer als geplanten Beitragserhöhung im LSFV SH? Nicht zu finden. Nicht einmal ein Hinweis, dass es unter Umständen dazu kommen könnte!


 
 Auch nix neues!



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Infos zu einer vermutlich zwingend notwendigen und zugleich größer als geplanten Beitragserhöhung im DAFV? Nicht zu finden. Nicht einmal ein Hinweis, dass es unter Umständen dazu kommen könnte!


 
 Auch nix neues!

 Naja, und eine Spaltung des LSFV SH kann er auch nicht erkennen. Nicht einmal wenn knapp 15% der Mitglieder wegbrechen! Hat sicherlich andere Gründe, als die Arbeit des Verbandes...

 Also, die Brille ist mehr als rosarot- vermutlich rosé ;-)


----------



## exil-dithschi (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



> Ist aber auch jetzt noch nicht passiert. Im Gegenteil, man lobt sich noch einmal selber für die vorbildliche Öffentlichkeitsarbeit


zudem wird auch wieder auf die tränendrüse gedrückt und damit den "kritikern" ein schlechtes gewissen eingeredet, von wegen "unfair dem präsidium" gegenüber...
die "kritiker" dort fragen ja wirklich nicht nach dem fünften element, sondern stellen im prinzip ganz simple fragen, die eigentlich jeden angler den es betrifft interessieren sollte.


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Die sind dort alle ziemlich dünnhäutig und frei von Selbstreflexion. Über Jahre wurde jeder, der mal kritische Fragen im Forum gestellt hat, von allen Seiten angegangen. Man hat dort selber diese "wir machen immer alles richtig" Atmosphäre geschaffen. 

Kein Wunder, das dort bei dem geringsten Anzeichen von nicht folgsamen Usern die Stimmung ins peinlich weinerliche umkippt und sich die Verantwortlichen persönlich angegriffen fühlen.

Und ausgerechnet solche Leute sollen unsere Interessen dann gegenüber Feinden unseres Hobbys durchsetzen? Die Zusammenarbeit mit dem Spendensammelverband, der als Naturschutzverband daherkommt, ist dann wohl als Kapitulation der eigenen Klientel gegenüber zu sehen.

Aber wenn nun viele aus dem Verband austreten hat es für die Verbleibenden auch gute Aspekte: Wenn dort am Westensee 6 Boote für die Angler zur Verfügung stehen, dann braucht man bei 35.000 Mitgliedern nur 16 Jahre warten, bis man mal ein Tag dran ist mit Bootsnutzung. Vom Ufer Angeln ist ja nicht möglich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Und Fragen stellen, ist dort nicht erwünscht! Denn man zählt da nur noch auf mündige Mitglieder, die in der Lage sind, die angebotenen Informationen im Internet zu finden.

Hoffentlich sind irgendwann nicht nur noch 100 mündige Mitglieder übrig.

Aber immerhin gibt es auch eine Erklärung, warum man vom Verband zu allen anderen Themen (Forellenseen, NSG Behrensdorf etc.) nichts mehr hört- das arme Präsidium ist ja seit Monaten mit fast nichts anderem beschäftigt (und dann immer noch so viele ungeklärte Fragen bzw. eine so desolate Vorbereitung!).

Mal eine wirklich bescheidene Frage (hier darf man ja fragen). Kann es sein, dass die größten Feinde der Verbände in den Verbänden sitzen? Ich dachte in letzter Zeit immer, da sitzen nur die Feinde der Angler....


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und Fragen stellen, ist dort nicht erwünscht! Denn man zählt da nur noch auf mündige Mitglieder, die in der Lage sind, die angebotenen Informationen im Internet zu finden.



Das ist wirklich einer der besten Running Gags in deren Forum. Auf der einen Seite wird jeder angegangen, der irgendwie Fragen stellt, aber auf der anderen Seite wird jeder angepöbelt, der sich seine Informationen nicht selber beschafft.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Vom Ufer Angeln ist ja nicht möglich.


 
 Und zukünftig nicht mal mehr erlaubt!

 Das mit den Booten ist wirklich schlau. Eventuell schaffen die ja eine Bootsvermietungsbörse, wo die Nachfrage den Preis regelt. Willst Du also an einem Samstag los, kannst Du für 1.000.- Euro das Boot einer Jugendgruppe mieten- natürlich nur von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang.

 Mal im Ernst. Kein Wort zu der Preisentwicklung der Mietpreise von den Booten. Nicht einmal die Aussage, dass die Preise die nächsten Jahre stabil bleiben. Ein Schelm wer böses denkt...


----------



## Eiderhexe (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Der Pressesprecher des LSFV-SH  Michael Kuhr schreibt journalistisch polemisch  von „vorläufig formulierten Austritten“ zum Jahresende  einzelner Vereine aus dem LSFV-SH und tut so, als wenn es gar nicht zur Sache tut, wenn es Vereine gibt, die eben nicht nur für den Kauf des Westensees sind. Anschließend geht er zum Angriff über, um gut informierte User in Frage zu stellen.#dEs ist ja wohl in der Tat so, dass es etliche Vereine zwischenzeitlich gibt, die aus dem LSFV-SH austreten wollen, da sie mit der *gesamten* Verbandspolitik schon lange nicht einverstanden sind. Das Präsidium, unter dem Vorsitz des Präsidenten P. Heldt ist in treuer Gefolgschaft






 zum Justiziar und gleichzeitig  Geschäftsführer  R. Vollborn gar nicht zu einer fachlichen Aussage mit sehr gründlicher detaillierter  Kosten-Nutzen-Abwägung  in der Lage, sondern will auf Biegen und Brechen das sich in den Kopf gesetzte Vorhaben zum „Kauf Westensee“ durchsetzen. Das ist eigentlich doch ganz einfach, wenn da nicht einige Querulanten wären, die sagen, was Sache ist.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Der Westensee wird bereits seit Jahren von LSFV- SH gepachtet und kann nur mit einem entsprechenden Boot beangelt werden.  Die Kosten eines Kaufs übersteigen das derzeitige Vermögen des LSFV-SH und dann sollen doch die Angler direkt über ihre Vereine für dieses „Schnäppchen“ zahlen. Über die Folgekosten werden irgendwelche komischen, unsicheren Zahlen in den Raum geworfen. Eine neutrale Kosten-Nutzen-Gegenüberstellung ist mir nicht bekannt. Es wird mit allen Mitteln versucht, den organisierten Angler ein JA! für den Kauf Westensee  abnicken zu lassen. Der Justitiar R. Vollborn hat sicherlich reichlich  Erfahrung in der Vorgehensweise, indem alle angeblichen etwaigen Vorteile aufgelistet werden. Wenn darüber hinaus konkrete Fragen z. B. die Bewirtschaftung des Sees, oder Pachtung  durch evtl. umliegende Angelvereine (hier auch der noch kleine Angelverein unter Vorsitz R. Vollborn) kommen, weiß man eben nichts konkretes, oder es ist halt noch nicht spruchreif. Mit anderen Worten: Erst dafür stimmen und dann gibt`s Genaues!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der LSFV-SH  gebraucht immer wieder das Argument “Für die  Jugendlichen“ als wären sie absolute Nutznießer vom  Kauf des Westensee´s.  Beim erst kürzlich vorgenommen Kauf der Teichanlage Langwedel hat es auch geheißen, „Für die Jugendlichen!“ Was macht der LSFV-SH denn überhaupt für die Jugendlichen? Diese Frage ist aus meiner Sicht berechtigt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Ja, und wenn der Pressesprecher  von Spaltung des LSFV-SH redet, ist es an der Zeit Selbstreflektion zu üben, denn er schreibt doch selbst, dass das „Präsidium“ sich seit Monaten mit nichts anderem beschäftigt, als Kauf des Westensees!!! Heißt so viel wie, wir haben für nichts anderes mehr Zeit. Ich frage mich, wer spaltet und merkt es nicht? ;+


  Freundliche Grüße von der Westküste


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Und?
Hier sind die Leute eh informiert.
Schreibt das doch im Forum da ...

Die wollen das da doch mehrheitlich so..........


----------



## Eiderhexe (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Wieso, hier nicht?#t
Die lesen vom Forum doch auch hier! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Im Forum dürfen nur "liebe Angler" schreiben!!:r
Ist sachlich richtig und vielleicht regt es zum Nachdenken an!!!#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Deswegen mein ich das ja - hier denken sie ja schon eher - da sind sie noch am dumpfen abnicken...

Und hier wird das nicht entschieden, sondern im LSFV-SH...

Also musste da ran in deren Forum.........


----------



## mathei (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> Wieso, hier nicht?#t
> Die lesen vom Forum doch auch hier!
> 
> 
> ...


Mehr als Löschung Deines Beitrages kann ja da nicht passieren oder ?


----------



## Eiderhexe (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



mathei schrieb:


> Mehr als Löschung Deines Beitrages kann ja da nicht passieren oder ?



Löschen ist doch altbekannt......:c
alles andere merkt dann doch keiner.......#c


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Spätestens wenn unter Deinem Usernamen dort "Gast" steht, weißt Du, das die Dich und Deine Beiträge in ihrem Forum nicht mögen


----------



## angler1996 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

bevor ich das jetzt alles nochmal lese, mir ist entfallen, wer der Verkäufer des Tümpels ist, helft mir mal auf die Sprünge
 Danke


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Andreas Jörs müsste das sein...


----------



## angler1996 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

sagt mir nix, sorry -Privatperson? Anwaltlich vertreten von wem? Verwandt mit wem?
 Wenn ich das richtig sehe ,wieviel Leute können dort Angeln?
 Da soll doch nur Bootsbenutzung erlaubt sein?
 Bootsliegeplätze und Slipstellen zur freien Verwendung?
 Davon Fazit : Verkauf Angelkarten bringt wieviel?
 Jahreseinnahmen des LSV im Verhältnis zur Ausgabe?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Immerhin hat der Verband jetzt einmal schwarz auf weiß niedergeschrieben, was sie von nicht Anglern, die nicht Mitglied in ihrem Verband sind, halten! Nämlich dass diese nur von der Arbeit des Verbandes profitieren (habe ich etwas verpasst?), nutzen diesen aus und *verhalten sich schlicht ungehörig!*

 Ich schäme mich jetzt aber nicht wirklich....

 Immerhin werden die Vereine, die bereits gekündigt oder Kündigungsandrohungen ausgesprochen haben, dafür in die Verantwortung genommen und bekommen die Schuld zugewiesen, dass der LSFV die Gespräche mit den Jägern als Partner zur Finanzierung des Westensee intensivieren musste. Man sah sich nämlich quasi nur dadurch dazu gezwungen...


----------



## mathei (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Das hört sich so an, daß Die dieses Projekt mit aller Macht durchziehen wollen, obwohl die Tendenz der Mitglieder dahin geht ( den See nicht zu kaufen ). Siehe Kündigungswelle. 3 Kreuze, das ich da raus bin.


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Einer muß ja Schuld haben - jetzt sind es eben unorganisierte und verbandslose bzw. den Verband verlassene Vereine ( man kann immer die Schuld woanders suchen und finden ) . Mann. die machen sich in meinen Augen soetwas von lächerlich ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Projekt Westensee läuft, ein verbandstreuer User hat doch geschrieben, das er soviele Informationen hat, das die viel zu Umfangreich sind, diese im Forum wieder zu geben.

Also dann soll lieber auf jede HV ein Verbandsmensch? Hat ja zumindest bei denen, die gekündigt haben, nicht sooo gut geklappt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



mathei schrieb:


> Das hört sich so an, daß Die dieses Projekt mit aller Macht durchziehen wollen



Natürlich! Man beruft sich auf die Satzung, was ja legitim ist. 

*Und wann bekommt man schon einmal eine Immobilie im Wert von über 600.000 Euro von seinen Mitgliedern geschenkt! Niemals wieder im Leben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
Die sind einfach nur schlau und die Mitglieder - mit wenigen Ausnahmen - merken es einfach nicht. Der Verband ist gesichert und die Abhängigkeit der Vereine vom Verband zukünftig noch größer.

Anstatt den Verband über die Klinge springen zu lassen, in dem alle Vereine kündigen und man Alternativen erarbeitet, wird dem die Kohle für NICHTS hinterher geworfen. Dann immer wieder diese Drohungen mit den Gewässern vom Verband... Und trotzdem machten die Mitglieder den Verband noch mächtiger. 

Eines wird immer noch vergessen. Alle Gewässer wie zum Beispiel der NOK, ELK usw. müssen immer einen Hegeplan haben. Da das WSA Nord das sicherlich nicht selbst durchführen wird, kommen die Angler ins Spiel. Dafür braucht man keinen Verband, sondern einen "kleinen" Verein. Da kann sich ein Verein, der bisher keine eigenen Gewässer hat, auf einfachstem Wege ein Monopol aufbauen- so wie es der LSFV SH ja auch tut. Aber lieber begibt man sich noch mehr in die Abhängigkeit. Die sind ja mittlerweile sogar so unverfroren, dass sie das ihren Mitgliedern sogar noch schriftlich mit auf den Weg geben...

Wie schon geschrieben- das ist einfach nur schlau. Ein wenig BlaBla und *schon wird dem Verband eine Immobilie im Wert von 600.000.- Euro geschenkt. Es ist halt eine einmalige Chance- für den Verband, nicht für die Mitglieder! Die zahlen nur ohne irgendeinen Vorteil zu haben!*

Ok, der LSFV sieht die folgenden Vorteile für seine Mitglieder (die nachstehenden Vorteile für die Mitglieder sind DIE Argumente laut Infoschreiben des LSFV):

1. Man sichert sich die Fischereirechte auf ewig (ist eher ein Vorteil für den Verband, oder; siehe Punkt 3)
2. Sie stärken ihren Dachverband (aha)
3. Sie erhalten die Möglichkeit einmal in den nächsten 10 Jahren kostenlos zu angeln (super, wenn mich das Gewässer nicht die Bohne interessiert oder ich 80 Km Anfahrt habe)
4. Sie sichern der Jugend ein super Lehrrevier (hat man dafür nicht gerade in Langwedel einen See gekauft???)
5. Sehr viele weitere Vorteile, die jeder anders sehen würde. (kein Witz dieses Argument)

*Die finden ungelogen keine 5 Argumente für den einzelnen Angler! 600.000.- Euro... für nix!*


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Projekt Westensee läuft, ein verbandstreuer User hat doch geschrieben, das er soviele Informationen hat, das die viel zu Umfangreich sind, diese im Forum wieder zu geben.


das diese meinung da überhaupt so unkommentiert stehen bleibt, sagt doch schon alles.
repräsentant in einem quotenhXXenverbandsclübchen...
westensee überrrrr alles...#d


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Mittlerweile haben wohl auch die treusten "die Nase" voll!

 Wenn die Großmann- Brüder, die ja bisher die Kurse und Prüfungen für den LSFV SH durchgeführt haben, die "Seite wechseln"....

https://www.facebook.com/siegfried.stockfleth?fref=nf

 Michael, Heiner und Günter- Euch zukünftig viel Erfolg als Ausbildungs- Stützpunkt des LAV SH in Kiel!


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hier ein Link für die Leute ohne FB:

http://www.lav-union-nord.de/neuerstuetzpunktkiel.html

Gibts da mehr Infos zu?


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Im Angelfischerverbandsforum wurde die Frage gestellt, wieviele Vereine und Mitglieder denn nun aus dem Verband ausgetreten sind.

Wollen wir wetten, das sie  in einer potentiellen Antwort  es schaffen werden, alles Mögliche zu schreiben, aber nicht die Anzahl der ausgetretenen Vereine und Mitglieder?

Immerhin wurde vom Pressesprecher ja nun geschrieben, das sie jetzt an einer tragfähigen Lösung arbeiten. Im gleichen Zug wurde aber auch gebeten, das User mit Fragen an den Verband aufhören. Top!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

ja und?
Die Mehrheit der im LSFV-SH will das so - so what?


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wollen wir wetten, das sie  in einer potentiellen Antwort  es schaffen werden, alles Mögliche zu schreiben, aber nicht die Anzahl der ausgetretenen Vereine und Mitglieder?



Wette gewonnen...


----------



## Trollhorn (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ja und?
> Die Mehrheit der im LSFV-SH will das so - so what?



Es soll ja noch eine Minderheit geben die es zu unterstützen gilt. |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Trollhorn schrieb:


> Es soll ja noch eine Minderheit geben die es zu unterstützen gilt. |wavey:



Man könnte zur Zeit meinen, dass die Minderheit im Forum des LSFV SH täglich größer wird.

Eventuell wachen jetzt ja noch mehr Angler aus S-H auf, wenn sie feststellen, dass der LSFV SH allen Warnungen zum trotz die Fusion VDSF/DAV unterstützt hat und das, obwohl von einigen wenigen im Forum davor gewarnt wurde. Denn zur Zeit spielt sich das gleiche beim Thema Westensee ab. Einige wenige heben warnend den Finger und bekommen Dresche von den rosaroten Verbandsbefürwortern. Der Verband versucht das Projekt Westensee trotzdem durchzuziehen und geht auf die kritischen Fragen und ungeklärten Punkte überhaupt nicht ein. Ein Déjà-vu zum Thema Fusion. Allerdings geht man im Gegensatz zur Fusion beim Thema Westensee noch einen Schritt weiter. Hinter den Kulissen wird ja schon fast eine Art Mobbing gegen die Kritiker betrieben, in dem es laut Aussagen von dortigen Usern Schreiben mit Aussagen zu den Kritikern und Tipps zum Umgang mit den Kritikern gibt. 

Sieht man beim Westensee seine Felle davon schwimmen? Stellt man fest, dass die Kritiker Zuspruch erfahren?

Das ist das Verhalten von verantwortlichen Verbandsleuten, die uns Angler vertreten sollen und von Anglern bezahlt werden.

Und die nichtorganisierten, die das Spiel der Verbände nicht mitgehen wollen, werden auch noch in einem Schreiben an die Vereinsvorsitzenden als ungehörig tituliert! Weil man von der Arbeit der Verbände ohne diese finanziell zu unterstützen partizipiert- da habe ich einen Frage. Welche Arbeit denn?

Der Aufbau von Misstrauen der Mitglieder? Gelder verschwenden?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Passend zur Überschrift in diesem Thema...

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...hteküche-kocht&p=359395&viewfull=1#post359395

Wie kann man diese Einschränkungen für Angler nur als Erfolg verkaufen? 

Ach ja, ist ja der zweitgrößte Naturschutzverband in Schleswig-Holstein #q

Man hätte ja beginnen können mit "Trotz vieler Gespräche und Argumentationen ist es uns leider nicht gelungen (...), aber immerhin konnten wir zumindest einem kleinen Bereich für Angler offen halten". So einfach könnte eine *ehrliche* Informationspolitik sein!

 Alleine die Einleitung "Große Bedeutung für die Vogelwelt an der Ostsee"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Dazu der Geschäftsführer Vollborn vom 05.09.2013, nachdem er von besorgten Mitgliedern auf die Thematik aufmerksam gemacht wurde:

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...ek%FCche-kocht&p=332814&viewfull=1#post332814

_"Es ginge doch darum, geplante Erweiterungen des Gebietes und damit Verschärfungen für Angler zu verhindern. Die bislang ausgeblieben wären."_

Und das ist nun das Ergebnis härtester Verbandsarbeit (in der Zeit, in der man sich nicht um den Westenseekauf kümmern musste):
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...ek%FCche-kocht&p=359395&viewfull=1#post359395

_"Der Binnensee hätte eine sehr hohe Bedeutung für die Vogelwelt. Daher wären neben der Wasservogeljagd auf dem Kleinen Binnensee auch die fischereiliche Nutzung nicht mehr zulässig."_

Da wissen die organisierten Schleswig holsteinischen Angelfischer nun wenigstens, was sie für ihr Geld bekommen:
Im besten Fall den Westensee (wo es auch schon ein großes Naturschutzgebiet gibt, wo nicht geangelt werden darf und keiner weiss, ob das nicht auch ausgeweitet wird....).........


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

PS:
Dass man da selbstverständlich weiterhin Hunde ausführen darf, spazieren gehen etc., weil man das den Anrainern ja nicht wegnehmen kann, ist sicher trotz der Anglervergrämung wg. des Vogelschutzes sicherlich jedem verständlich....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wissen die organisierten Schleswig holsteinischen Angelfischer nun wenigstens, was sie für ihr Geld bekommen:
> Im besten Fall den Westensee (wo es auch schon ein großes Naturschutzgebiet gibt, wo nicht geangelt werden darf und keiner weiss, ob das nicht auch ausgeweitet wird....).........



Warum sollten die wissen, dass eine Ausweitung passieren könnte oder Änderungen gefordert werden? Nur weil der NABU SH u.a. für die 3 Naturparks im Kreis Rendsburg-Eckernförde "Hüttener Berge", "Aukrug" und *"Westensee"* ein "paar Maßnahmen" fordert:

*U.a. *
Eine den Ansprüchen adäquate Entwicklung sollte auf drei Ebenen eingeleitet werden:



Das Umweltministerium als Aufsichtsbehörde sollte eine für alle Naturparke verbindliche Richtlinie mit substanziellen Inhalten und organisatorisch-planerischen Vorgaben Z.B. zum Entwicklungsplan formulieren.
Die Naturparkträger müssen gegenüber dem Ministerium ihre Bereitschaft beweisen, die Anforderungen auch umzusetzen, die dafür erforderlichen Strukturen zu schaffen und dementsprechend auf die Gemeinden einzuwirken.(...)
Die Gemeinden müssen ein "Naturpark-Bewusstsein" entwickeln und in Kooperation mit den Naturparkträgern, den unteren Naturschutzbehörden der betroffenen Kreise und dem Umweltministerium, aber auch mit den Verbänden des Naturschutzes und des Tourismus entsprechend handeln.
Quelle: NABU SH


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Also zumindest der Beitrag vom Pressesprecher hat einen begeisterten Unterton. Aber was soll man auch erwarten, nach dem FoPu Beitrag.


----------



## gründler (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

http://www.fauna-flora-habitatrichtlinie.de/

Als Naturschutzverband unterliegt man halt auch Regeln.

#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Behrensdorf ist als Kriegserklärung gegenüber den Anglern zu verstehen. Mit der Wathose darf man da nicht rein, aber seine Hunde durch den "sensiblen" Bereich lassen. Und trotzdem biedert sich "unser" Angelfischerverband diesen Spendensammeleintreibern an. Es ist zum Kotzen.


----------



## Franky (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Tschja... Woanders wäre "man" mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit wegen Sabotage und/oder Arbeitsverweigerung schlicht und ergreifend vor die Tür gesetzt worden....
Unfassbar....................


----------



## gründler (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Franky schrieb:


> Tschja... Woanders wäre "man" mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit wegen Sabotage und/oder Arbeitsverweigerung schlicht und ergreifend vor die Tür gesetzt worden....
> Unfassbar....................


 

Ne ne, sie können nicht anders weil sie ein Naturschutzverband sind.Wir haben in De.keinen anerkannten reinen Pro Anglerverband wie in NL oder UK...etc. 

Das gleiche passiert gerade in NDS NRW BW Weißwurstländle...usw. an mehreren großen Gewässern "Naturschutzgebiete ausweiten" bei Googel findet man so einiges dazu.Das sind die Vorgaben von ganz oben, die Naturschutzverbände haben diese halt umzusetzen.

#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



gründler schrieb:


> Ne ne, sie können nicht anders weil sie ein Naturschutzverband sind.




 Der von den Angelfischern bezahlt wird! Wie es sich gehört, steht der Naturschutz im Vordergrund. Das wird ja aus der Erfolgsmeldung zum NSG Behrensdorf ganz klar hervor. 

 Die Angelfischer im Norden stört es nicht... Also machen die alles richtig.

 Ich will nicht unken, aber ich glaube selbst der NABU würde mit der Kohle der Angler mehr für die Angler machen...


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich will nicht unken, aber ich glaube selbst der NABU würde mit der Kohle der Angler mehr für die Angler machen...



Sag bloß, sind die etwa nicht so gut zu Vögeln, wie der ehrenamtliche Vorstand des LSFV-SH |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Gut, dass Dus groß geschrieben hast ;-)))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ja, jetzt machen Sie ernst beim LSFV SH! Wenn sich der GF seit langer Zeit mal wieder zum Thema Westensee im offiziellen Forum des LSFV SH zu Wort meldet (dachte schon er hätte seine Zugangsdaten verlegt...), dann ist etwas im Busch! Er freut sich über den bewundernswerten Zuspruch zum Westensee, kritisiert dabei aber die Informationspolitik (der Fehler liegt aber ausschließlich bei den Vereinen, nicht beim Verband!) der Vereine, da er ja jetzt noch einmal die (definitiven?) Zahlen nennt, die nicht überall . Allerdings schreibt er von 8.- Euro, wo er doch selbst darstellt, dass die Jäger erst am 18. April über die Beteiligung am Kauf abstimmen! Einmal mehr Hellseher im Verband? Oder ist das bei den Jägern ähnlich wie bei den Anglern? Gehorsames abnicken wird vorausgesetzt? 

 Es stellt sich mir jedoch die Frage, ob der Zuspruch wirklich so groß ist? Warum stellt er diese Punkte zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch einmal öffentlich dar und hält das Thema am kochen (wie der Pressesprecher es nennt)? Ich vermute, dass sich der Zuspruch in Wahrheit in Grenzen hält. 

 Warum wird dann 8 Wochen vor der Hauptversammlung veröffentlicht, dass ab 2016 ausschließlich Mitglieder des LSFV SH die vergünstigten Karten erhalten? Das hört sich für mich schon nach einem letzten Strohhalm an! 

 Eigentlich will man ja die Kündigung im DAFV zurücknehmen (oder hat man es bei der Kündigung mit der Wahrheit gegenüber dem DAFV nicht so ernst genommen?) und tritt dann die Solidargemeinschaft der Angler auf Bundesebene - die ja in seinem heutigen Forumsbeitrag auf Landesebene kritisiert wird - mit Füßen? Lächerlich und ein absolutes Armutszeugnis für einen Geschäftsführer, der von den Anglern bezahlt wird! 

 Hätten die nicht u.a. den NOK als Verbandsgewässer, wäre der Verband vermutlich schon erledigt!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ach ja, er schreibt auch nur, dass er Mitglied in einem Verein ohne eigene Gewässer ist. Man hätte ja auch schreiben können "als Vorsitzender eines Vereines ohne eigene Gewässer, freue ich mich auf viele neue Mitglieder durch den Kauf des Westensee"

 . Denn wenn Vereine wegen dem Westensee kündigen, suchen sich manche - die in den Verbandsgewässern fischen wollen - sicherlich einen günstigen Verein.


----------



## exil-dithschi (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

...oder, wie der GF es in einem anderen fädchen schreibt "wer mehr bezahlt soll auch mehr fangen dürfen"....ohne worte...


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ist es nicht rührselig, das nun wieder die "Gemeinschaftskarte" gezogen wird? Da weiss man dann auch, wie es um die Argumente und das Projekt steht.

Hätte es nicht korrekt Gemeinschaft minus Forellenseeangelfischer heissen müssen? Immerhin wurden die nicht nur durch den Verband im Stich gelassen, sondern noch durch den SHZ Artikel verraten!

Und ich bin mal so frei und behaupte, das zu den Forellenseeangelfischern noch die Karpfenangelfischer zählen, die dort ebenfalls nicht das angesehenste Klientel sind. Vielleicht kommt ja bald auch ein SHZ Artikel, der gegen die Karpfenangelfischer wettert. Wobei ganz sicher wieder so ein Artikel kommen wird - spätestend wenn der Eichbaumsee in ein paar Monaten wieder mal Algenwuchs bekommt.

Ich hab es zwar schon einmal geschrieben, aber trotzdem nochmal. Gegen den Kauf von Gewässern ist prinzipiell garnichts gegen eizuwenden. Leider hat unser Angelfischerverband in der Vergangenheit nicht nur jede Gelegenheit verpasst, mal was für die Angler zu machen, nein, man keilte auch gegen das eigene Klientel.

Daher habe frage ich mich, wozu ein starker Verband gut sein soll? Wenn Druck ausgeübt wird, dann sowieso nur auf die eigenen Leute und nicht auf Politiker und Angelgegner...und es kommt noch schlimmer, man "verbündet" sich sogar nocht mit welchen, die als "Naturschutzverband" daherkommen.

Von daher dürfte hier im Norden, so bitter es auch ist, kein Angler Interesse an einem starken Verband haben. Die Fopu Leute wurden verraten, und das obwohl sie genau das Kochtopfangelfischerklientel sind. Mit der Begründung, das der Verband nicht für FoPu Betreiber da ist...

Mit der Begründung lässt sich jegliches Engagement für die Angler unterbinden. Kutterangler? Man ist ja nicht der Verband für die Kapitäne...Brandungsangler? Man ist ja nicht der Verband für die Wattwurmsammler...

Es hätte von Verbandsseite nur ein Engagement für Behrensdorf geben müssen (Angler verboten, Hunde dürfen dort trotzdem rumlaufen - und der Verband feiert das als Errungenschaft) oder für die FoPu Leute und meine Meinung für den Kauf vom Westensee wäre ganz anders.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen...

Der LSFV SH kündigt im DAFV und kann so - vor der entscheidenden Abstimmung zum Kauf des Westensee - den Druck auf die abtrünnigen Vereine dadurch erhöhen, dass ab 2016 nur noch Mitglieder des LSFV SH Zugang zu ermäßigten Erlaubniskarten des LSFV SH haben. 

Also lohnt sich ein Wechsel z.B. in den LAV Union Nord nicht, da der LSFV SH nach derzeitigem Stand kein DAFV Mitglied mehr ist. Also entweder im LSFV SH bleiben oder für die an den Verbandsgewässern interessierten Angler teurere Karten! Die wollen aber ja anscheinend - was nach meinem Wissen von denen nicht öffentlich gemacht wurde - die Kündigung wieder zurücknehmen und eigentlich im DAFV bleiben. Das haben sie ja dem DAFV wohl mitgeteilt. 

Geht man so mit seinen Mitgliedern um? Ist das die Gemeinschaft und Einheit der deutschen Angler? Dann sollte man sich schämen! 

 Die Presse (vermutlich nicht der SHZ ) wird bei Zeiten darüber berichten. Was dann sicherlich auch wieder nur Gerüchte und Unwahrheiten sind....


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Das Kostenargument für die Verbandsgewässer (die ohnehin nicht so doll sind) ist hinfällig mit dem Auftreten der gewässerlosen Vereine.

Wer unbedingt im Verbanssgewässer Angeln will, der soll dann eben für 15 Euro Jahresbeitrag in so einem Verein Mitglied werden.


----------



## exil-dithschi (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das Kostenargument für die Verbandsgewässer (die ohnehin nicht so doll sind) ist hinfällig mit dem Auftreten der gewässerlosen Vereine.
> 
> Wer unbedingt im Verbanssgewässer Angeln will, der soll dann eben für 15 Euro Jahresbeitrag in so einem Verein Mitglied werden.



...oder den preis für nicht mitglieder bezahlen...


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Der ist so absurd höher als Mitgliedschaft im Gewässerlosen Verein + "vergünstigte" Karten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Im Forum des LSFV SH wurde heute ja ein Vorschlag zur Finanzierung des Westensees unterbreitet. Die Kreisverbände gründen einen eigenen Verein, kaufen den Westensee und verpachten diesen an den LSFV SH. So kommt das Geld als Einnahme langfristig zurück. Ich finde den Vorschlag eigentlich sehr gut, der Verband anscheinend jedoch nicht. Denn wo vor wenigen Tagen "Kai Hansen" vom GF noch gegen die Angriffe anderer User "in Schutz genommen" wurde, wird dieser heute frontal angegangen- ohne auch nur auf den Vorschlag einzugehen. Warum? Weil das Geschenk für den Machtausbau des LSFV SH - der Westensee finanziert durch die Angler - bei diesem Vorgehen weg wäre! 

Man könnte das ganze ja noch weiter spinnen. Die KV könnten sich weiter stärken und ihren Einfluss beim Verband durch einen eigenen "Gewässerverband" erhöhen. Man könnte zukünftig auch andere interessante Gewässer kaufen/ pachten und dadurch zusätzliche Einnahmen generieren. Dann wäre dieser Verband/ Verein ausschließlich für die Gewässer verantwortlich und der LSFV könnte sich um die große Politik kümmern. Müsste ja auch in deren Interesse sein, da ja oft genug über fehlendes Personal und die viele Arbeit lamentiert wird. Allen wäre geholfen, jedoch würde das Druckmittel der Verbandsgewässer wegfallen. Somit müsste man seine Mitglieder durch Leistung überzeugen. Da dürfte schwer werden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Was erwartest Du denn von Haupt- und Ehrenamtlern im Präsidium des LSFV-SH, die nicht mal ihre Mitglieder über so wichtige Dinge wie Kündigungen beim Dachverband etc. informieren?

Dass die etwa auf Vorschläge von Mitgliedern (oder anderen als von ihnen selbst ) hören würden?

Hör doch auf.....

Zudem:
So wollen das die organisierten Angelfischer im LSFV-SH ja, ohne informiert zu werden etc...

Sonst hätten sie den Regeln der Demokratie folgend längst andere Ehrenamtler gewählt, die dann andere Hauptamtler einstellen könnten.

So what????

Ich versteh eure Aufregung nicht - die kriegen da was sie wollen, wählen und finanzieren (und damit auch verdienen..)....

Und die paar da, die (reelle) Infos wie über die Kündigungen wollen, lesen ja eh bei uns mit ;-))))


----------



## Deep Down (2. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Warum sollte man dann als Verein noch an den LSFV verpachten?


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hab da eben mal reingeschaut. Die Diskussion ist dort sowieso zuende. Weiss garnicht, warum der Verband den kritischen Thread (wie jeden anderen auch) nicht einfach zumacht.

Der Post vom Pressesprecher...nunja, diesen weinerlichen Ton ist man ja gewohnt.

Welches Board meinen die dort eigentlich mit dem abwertenden "kommerziellen Board"? Unseres kann ja nicht gemeint sein, als erstes Attribut würde mir bzgl. des AB's ja sowas wie "Board wo Meinungsfreiheit herrscht" einfallen. Würde aus Verbandssicht sogar ebenfalls eine negative Konnotation haben. Von daher, welches ist dieses dritte Board?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Warum sollte man dann als Verein noch an den LSFV verpachten?


 
 Damit man Geld verdient! Alleine durch den Verkauf von Gastkarten rechnet sich der See nicht...


----------



## Deep Down (2. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Okay!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Dabei darf man nicht vergessen, dass - laut Aussage und Argumentation dort - es sich beim Westensee um

1. ein anglerisch absolut interessantes Gewässer handelt
2. das vergleichbare Gewässer deutlich teurer sind und
3. das Gewässer auf Dauer für die Angler gerettet wäre.

Da ja diese Argumente des LSFV für den Kauf sprechen, wäre der LSFV SH sicherlich auch gerne bereit im Interesse seiner Mitglieder das doppelte der bisherigen Pacht an den neuen Verband/ Verein zu bezahlen! Die Angler, die dieses anglerisch so bedeutungsvolle Gewässer beangeln, würden dann vermutlich auch gerne das doppelte für eine Tageskarte bezahlen. Wenn man bedenkt, dass man in der Natur angelt und nicht an einem Forellenpuff, wo die Fische gequält werden und wo das angeln noch teurer wäre |supergri...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Wenn der Westensee anglerisch doch sooo interessant war/ist, stellt sich die Frage warum der Kartenverkauf in Vergangenheit dann eher sehr überschaubar war?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wenn der Westensee anglerisch doch sooo interessant war/ist, stellt sich die Frage warum der Kartenverkauf in Vergangenheit dann eher sehr überschaubar war?


 
 Das ist nicht mein Argument, sondern kommt von den Befürwortern...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

oooch Leuuuude, was reeecht ihr euch denn nur so auf - die wollen das da halt so, und die, welche reelle Infos wollen wie z. B. bei den Kündigungen, kriegen sie ja hier im Forum bei uns.....

So what???


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was erwartest Du denn von Haupt- und Ehrenamtlern im Präsidium des LSFV-SH, die nicht mal ihre Mitglieder über so wichtige Dinge wie Kündigungen beim Dachverband etc. informieren?
> 
> Dass die etwa auf Vorschläge von Mitgliedern (oder anderen als von ihnen selbst ) hören würden?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Immer noch keine wirkliche Stellungnahme zu dem Vorschlag, obwohl ja Vorschläge eingefordert wurden. Einziger Kommentar des GF war, dass der Vorschlag nicht konstruktiv sein. Eine Begründung folgte (logischerweise) nicht.

 Aber Wahnsinn was im dortigen Forum an Pöbeleien gegen die Kritiker von den Moderatoren geduldet wird. Beleidigungen gegen User von offiziellen Vertretern von Angelvereinen auf unterstem Niveau und ohne Folgen für die betreffenden User, obwohl von Moderatoren schon öffentlich angemahnt. Da wird anscheinend mit zweierlei Maß gemessen- wirklich erschreckend.

 Naja, wenn man ein Dorschjäger und zugleich Sportwart in einem Angelverein ist,  kann und darf man sich anscheinend öffentlich so peinlich präsentieren. Schade nur, dass viele das Verhalten auf die gesamte Anglerschaft reflektieren. Wäre ich sein Vorsitzender, gäbe es die dunkelgelbe Karte und dann wäre der Posten neu besetzt. Das ist ein bisschen zu viel Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

 Aber auch die Stimmung allgemein würde ich dort zur Zeit als ziemlich gereizt beschreiben. Tja, läuft im Verband wohl alles nicht so nach Plan ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Was erwartest du von Usern, die in gewässerlosen Vereinen sind und damit faktisch vom Verband abhängig sind?

Allerdings wird es dort inzwischen auf jeder Seite peinlich. Witzig, das grade diejenigen, welche rein garnichts zum Thema beitragen, ständig von Trollen reden und das AB angreifen.

Meiner Meinung nach sitzt das Problem beim Verband viel tiefer. Man sieht bei jedem Thema, das Kritiker von ein paar Verbandslakaien (recht häufig mit "Dorsch" im Namen) angegriffen werden und der Verband gegen alles und jeden verteidigt wird.

Das geht wohl ein paar mehr Jahre so, sodass man sich in seiner eigenen "Kompfortzone" mit Speichelleckern eingerichtet hat. Und nun fliessen bei jedem kritischen Kommentar die Tränen. Und solche Leute, die mit den eigenen Leuten schon nicht klarkommen, sollen uns gegen Angelgegner verteidigen?

Da ist das Kopf in den Sand stecken wohl das beste, bevor noch schlimmeres angerichtet wird. Vielleicht sollte man mal wieder einige zum Männercoach schicken. 

Wo keine Reibereien, da keine Freiheit...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Jetzt ist ja auch erklärt warum der Vorschlag von Kai Hansen nicht konstruktiv ist- es arbeitet bereits ein Notar am Vertrag zum Kauf des Westensee....


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Das muss garnicht mal schlecht sein. Wir kaufen selber grade ein Stück Land und das zieht sich endlos hin. Obwohl da alle Dokumente dabei sind, nehmen Gericht und Amt jeden Fehler mit, den sie nur machen wollen.


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist ja auch erklärt warum der Vorschlag von Kai Hansen nicht konstruktiv ist- es arbeitet bereits ein Notar am Vertrag zum Kauf des Westensee....



Haben die eigentlich Vorkaufsrecht ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Knispel schrieb:


> Haben die eigentlich Vorkaufsrecht ?


 
 Keine Ahnung, gibt ja eh keine anderen Interessenten.


----------



## Eiderhexe (3. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Muss mich mal wieder melden, so ist das bei den organisierten Anglern im LSFV SH! Was konstruktiv und sachlich ist, bestimmen der Geschäftsführer R. Vollborn und der Pressesprecher M. Kuhr!!! Was durch die Zensur fällt an nicht wohlgesonnenen Beiträgen im Angelforum wird gesperrt und fliegt raus. Dieses Vorgehen ist aber auch schon lange bekannt. Deswegen dürfen andere wohlgesonnene User, besonders einer mit Namensinhalt Dorsch…… sich ja auch absolut verbandstreu in jeglicher  diffamierenden und sinnlosen Art und Weise gegenüber anderen äußern…….. So ist das!!!
  Zur Äußerung des GF Vollborn, dass die Jäger 50 % der Leibrente übernehmen, (soll der Angler glauben…..) aber vertragsfest steht es doch erst fest, wenn die Mehrheit *für den Kauf* des Sees ist. Hat der LSFV SH mit dem L JV schon einen Vertrag gemacht???
  Interessant ist auch die Mitteilung des GF Vollborn im LSFV-Angelforum, (diskutieren kann man schließlich auch auf Grundlage von Gerüchten und Teil- oder Halbwissen), dass bereits ein Notar mit dem „Entwurf eines Kaufvertrages“ beauftragt ist. Man muss wohl annehmen, dass der LSFV SH diesen Notar alleine beauftragt hat!!! Normalerweise machen das Verkäufer und Käufer gemeinsam! Wer glaubt denn, dass der „Vertragsentwurf“  nach der Abstimmung durch die  Angler auch genauso vollzogen wird? Der See wird gekauft, der Angler zahlt und diskutieren basta! Mal wieder eine  Provinzposse!!!
  Herzliche Grüße von der Westküste


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> Muss mich mal wieder melden



Ja, in so einem kommerziellen Forum kann man ja auch sachlich ohne irgendwelche Störer mit sinnlosen Kommentaren diskutieren #6.




Eiderhexe schrieb:


> so ist das bei den organisierten Anglern im LSFV SH! Was konstruktiv und sachlich ist, bestimmen der Geschäftsführer R. Vollborn und der Pressesprecher M. Kuhr!!!


Dieses Vorgehen wird ja durch die meisten Angler unterstützt und ist soweit eine "verbandsdemokratische" Vorgehensweise. So lange sich das die Mehrheit gefallen lässt - und daran gibt es keinen Zweifel - wird sich das nicht ändern!



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> Was durch die Zensur fällt an nicht wohlgesonnenen Beiträgen im Angelforum wird gesperrt und fliegt raus. Dieses Vorgehen ist aber auch schon lange bekannt.



Was ich durchaus ok finde! Manche übertreiben es halt. Was aber nicht sein darf, ist die Tatsache das "verbandstreue" User sich dort trotz Ermahnung durch einen Moderator mehrfache Entgleisungen ohne Folgen erlauben dürfen. Wobei sich das Verhalten schon in diesem Thread Titel widerspiegelt...



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> Deswegen dürfen andere wohlgesonnene User, besonders einer mit Namensinhalt Dorsch…… sich ja auch absolut verbandstreu in jeglicher diffamierenden und sinnlosen Art und Weise gegenüber anderen äußern…….. So ist das!!!



Bei den Dorsch... muss man unterscheiden! Den einen, der unter gleichem User auch hier unterwegs ist, möchte ich mal in Schutz nehmen! Der kann vermutlich gar nichts dafür. Warum? Ich vergleiche das mal mit mir selbst. Ich bin seit klein auf absoluter HSV Fan und egal was der Verein anstellt- ich bleibe dem Haufen treu. So ähnlich ist das bei ihm wahrscheinlich auch. Ich habe beim HSV auch die rosarote Brille auf und viele andere schütteln über den HSV (und mich) nur den Kopf. Mein Inneres sagt mit zwar häufig, dass sich da niemals etwas ändern wird, aber egal. Am Samstag sitze ich wieder vor dem Fernseher und fiebere mit. Das ist halt ein Fan und seine Leidenschaft (und sein Fanclub) ist der LSFV SH. Dort teilt er seine Leidenschaft. Eventuell ist ja der GF sogar sein Star und Vorbild? Gab es den eigentlich schon einmal als Bravo Starschnitt?|supergri

Allerdings sehe ich den User, der die Dorsche jagt, mit anderen Augen. Den würde ich eher in die Kategorie Hooligan einstufen, wobei ich diesen Begriff wohl nicht weiter erläutern muss... Hier ist er allerdings als Troll unterwegs #6. 



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> Zur Äußerung des GF Vollborn, dass die Jäger 50 % der Leibrente übernehmen, (soll der Angler glauben…..) aber vertragsfest steht es doch erst fest, wenn die Mehrheit *für den Kauf* des Sees ist. Hat der LSFV SH mit dem L JV schon einen Vertrag gemacht???



Das weiß vermutlich nur der GF, da ja nicht alle Dinge intern kommuniziert werden müssen (extern ja schon gar nicht). Spielt ja auch keine Rolle, da die Angler das Projekt eh abnicken. 



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch die Mitteilung des GF Vollborn im LSFV-Angelforum, (diskutieren kann man schließlich auch auf Grundlage von Gerüchten und Teil- oder Halbwissen), dass bereits ein Notar mit dem „Entwurf eines Kaufvertrages“ beauftragt ist. Man muss wohl annehmen, dass der LSFV SH diesen Notar alleine beauftragt hat!!!



Warum muss man das annehmen? Eventuell drängt der Verkäufer ja auf einen schnellen Abschluss, weil er den Tümpel loswerden will und hat den Notar bestellt. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer.

Andere Interessenten gibt es ja anscheinend nicht. Aber der Verband preist den Westensee mit "einmaliges Angebot" und "kennt ihr die Preise von vergleichbaren Objekten" an. Die eigentlichen Vorteile (welche Argumente wurden denn genannt? Wurden überhaupt welche genannt?) sind vermutlich sehr überschaubar. Ich sehe zumindest in dem Kauf keine Vorteile für die Angler und der Verkäufer ist bestimmt nur ein Wohltäter. Der verkauft den See zum Schnäppchenpreis an den LSFV, obwohl zig Millionäre das zehnfache und mehr bieten...





Eiderhexe schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine Provinzposse!!!



Ist doch nichts neues in der (Schleswig- Holsteiner) Verbandswelt! Alles andere wäre doch eine Überraschung, oder?


----------



## exil-dithschi (4. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Aber der Verband preist den Westensee mit "einmaliges Angebot" und "kennt ihr die Preise von vergleichbaren Objekten" an. Die eigentlichen Vorteile (welche Argumente wurden denn genannt? Wurden überhaupt welche genannt?) sind vermutlich sehr überschaubar. Ich sehe zumindest in dem Kauf keine Vorteile für die Angler


naja, zwischen den zeilen rudert der verband doch merklich zurück und preist den tümpel nicht mehr als DAS sahnestück für schleswig-holsteins angler an, sondern appelliert nun an die solidargemeinschaft.
ändert aber nix daran, daß der see ein prestigeobjekt für einige eitelkeiten sein wird, getragen/bezahlt von allen mitgliedern.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> naja, zwischen den zeilen rudert der verband doch merklich zurück und preist den tümpel nicht mehr als DAS sahnestück für schleswig-holsteins angler an, sondern appelliert nun an die solidargemeinschaft.



Wo war die Solidarität mit den Forellenteichanglern?

Oder beim NSG B'dorf?

Komische Form von Solidarität

Eher Solidaritätseinbahnstraße


----------



## exil-dithschi (4. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Komische Form von Solidarität
> 
> Eher Solidaritätseinbahnstraße


dat brauchse mir bestimmt nich´ erklär´n tun. :q
der tümpel is´ aber schon so gut wie gekauft, dat is´ fakt.
selber schuld!
wat is´ eigentlich mit dieser teichanlage, die der sh-verband sein eigen nennt?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Langwedel?

Benötigte man den nicht auch,um einem nicht zu übersehenden Mitgliederverlust mittels Erhöhung des Bekanntheitsgrades entgegenzusteuern?

Wobei..am angeln Interessierte gibts ja nicht gerade wenige.

Nur sollte man denen auch hinterher mehr bieten können als "Betreten verboten" Schilder.

Pferd von hinten aufgezäumt?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Andere Interessenten gibt es ja anscheinend nicht. Aber der Verband preist den Westensee mit "einmaliges Angebot" und "kennt ihr die Preise von vergleichbaren Objekten" an. (...) Der verkauft den See zum Schnäppchenpreis an den LSFV, obwohl zig Millionäre das zehnfache und mehr bieten...


 
 Was dann ja jetzt auch im Forum des Verbandes - zumindest nach meiner Interpretation - so nachzulesen ist! Denn der ursprüngliche Preis war laut dortiges Aussage des GF >2,5 Mio. Euro- und jetzt "nur noch" gut 600.000.- Euro?

 Wenn das, was ich über Marktwirtschaft einmal gelernt habe, stimmt, dann würde ich sagen, dass es definitiv keine anderen Interessenten gibt. Und jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, warum nicht einmal bei dem jetzigen "Schnäppchenpreis"? Ist das Teilstück des Westensee die Summe einfach nicht wert? Warum fragt keiner der Angler mal nach? Es müsste doch ein Gutachten geben... 

 Na ja, der Verkäufer wird sich vermutlich freuen!

 Ich weiß gar nicht, wie das am Ende laufen soll. Wenn ein Verein dem Kauf zustimmt, doch nicht jedes seiner Mitglieder die Umlage zahlt, wer kommt denn dafür auf? Was ist, wenn der Verein diese Summe dann nicht aufbringen kann?  Zahlt der Rest dann mehr? 

 Was passieret mit den Vereinen, die nicht zustimmen, weil die Mitglieder das abgelehnt haben? Wenn diese Vereine nicht zahlen wollen und können?


----------



## Eiderhexe (5. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn das, was ich über Marktwirtschaft einmal gelernt habe, stimmt, dann würde ich sagen, dass es definitiv keine anderen Interessenten gibt. Und jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, warum nicht einmal bei dem jetzigen "Schnäppchenpreis"? Ist das Teilstück des Westensee die Summe einfach nicht wert? Warum fragt keiner der Angler mal nach? Es müsste doch ein Gutachten geben...
> 
> Wenn diese Vereine nicht zahlen wollen und können?


Genau so seh ich es, Schnäppchenpreis für "Fischereirechte"??? :q Wer soll den See bewirtschaften, nur mit der Angel wohl kaum möglich!!! #d Die Vereine treiben das Geld ein und leiten weiter,wer nicht zahlt, fliegt raus...ist doch einfach#h Alles vom organisierten Angler in SH gewollt!!! :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Naja, nicht nur die kündigenden Lübecker Vereine, auch ganze Kreisverbände scheinen den Kurs bezüglich DAFV und Westensee zumindest anfangen zu hinterfragen.

Angesichts der Anträge des KV-Nordfriesland zu den beiden Themen scheint da bei deren Hauptversammlung der Präsi des LSFV-SH, Heldt, der anwesend war und alles "erklärte", nicht ganz so durchgedrungen zu sein bei den anwesenden Delegierten, welche die Anträge des KV - Nordfriesland mit großer Mehrheit unterstützten.

Lesenswert!!!!

Die Anträge findet ihr hier:
http://www.kav-nf.de/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=53&Itemid=98

Antrag DAFV-Austritt 2015
Antrag Westensee 2015

Und vor allem:
Lobenswert, dass es scheinbar auch Verbandler gibt, die solche Dinge nicht nur in Hinterzimmern ausmauscheln, sondern das auch öffentlich machen.

Hoffen wir, dass das keine aus Druck geborene Eintagsfliege war, sondern eine aus Einsicht geschehene, substantielle Änderung in der Informations- und Mitnahmepolitik.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Nicht das all das an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben wurde....

Aber laut Aussage des Verbandes bzw. den verbandstreuen Usern im dortigen Forum kann man ja die endgültigen Kosten erst nach dem Erwerb ermitteln #q. Habe ich beim Hausbau auch so gemacht. Nur bei der Bank nach einem Kredit gefragt und gesagt, dass ich die Summe erst kenne, wenn ich fertig bin. Gab trotzdem ohne Nachfrage eine Kreditzusage...

Auch das die Eigenmittel des Verbandes eingesetzt werden sollen ist ja kein neuer Vorschlag. Endlich kommt dieser Vorschlag - sogar als Bedingung formuliert - mal von einem Kreisverband. 

Hoffentlich kippen die im April nicht um, sondern halten daran fest. Dann könnte das im April ungemütlich werden!


----------



## MalteHah (23. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Als stiller Mitleser des anglerforum-sh.de möchte ich mal über folgende Aussage des Juristen Vollborn etwas schreiben: 

Vollborn schreibt zum Thema monatliche 10.000 € - Zahlung: 
"Es ist aber noch fraglich, ob das rechtlich möglich ist, weil dann zum Zeitpunkt des Vertragsschlusses der Kaufpreis nicht bestimmt wäre. " 

Das stimmt nicht. Ein Kaufvertrag kann einen festen Betrag als Kaufpreis vorsehen und außerdem einen ratierlich zu zahlenden Betrag enthalten. Das nennt man dann Rente oder Dauernde Last (der Unterschied ist mir ad hoc nicht geläufig, habe lange nichts mehr damit zu tun gehabt). 

Der Wert dieser Rentenzahlung bestimmt sich nach dem Rentenbarwert. Ganz normale Versicherungsmathematik. Dafür gibt es Tabellen, die ausgehend von einer Verzinsung von 5,5% und einer Laufzeit X (hier: abhängig vom Lebensalter des Veräußerers) den heutigen Wert dieser vereinbarten Rente taxieren können. 

Entweder erzählt Vollborn nicht soo ganz die Wahrheit, oder er hat keine Ahnung, was beides erschreckend wäre. 

Gruß
Malte


----------



## labralehn (23. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Jeden Monat 10.000 €?
Wieviel Raten, für was und wofür eigentlich?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Jährlich 10.000, nicht monatlich.

Ist ja auch das, was in dem Antrag des KV-Nordfriesland angemahnt wird (Festlegung Gesamtkaufsumme)..

Ich wette aber nach wie vor, dass die organisierten Angelfischer in SH mehrheitlich doof genug sind, ihre Delegierten und Funktionäre auf der HV dem Präsidium und den Hauptamtlichen im LSFV eine "Blankoscheck" zum Kauf ausstellen zu lassen bei der Abstimmung, statt sich hinter solche vernünftigen Anträge des KV Nordfriesland zu stellen..

Die Anträge findet ihr hier:
http://www.kav-nf.de/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=53&Itemid=98

Antrag DAFV-Austritt 2015
Antrag Westensee 2015


----------



## MalteHah (23. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



labralehn schrieb:


> Jeden Monat 10.000 €?
> Wieviel Raten, für was und wofür eigentlich?



Offenbar als monatliche Rente. Sowas wird meist bis zum Tod des Begünstigten gezahlt, je nach Vertragsgestaltung.


----------



## MalteHah (23. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jährlich 10.000, nicht monatlich.
> 
> Ist ja auch das, was in dem Antrag des KV-Nordfriesland angemahnt wird (Festlegung Gesamtkaufsumme)..



OK, die Berechnung wäre natürlich die Gleiche.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich wette aber nach wie vor, dass die organisierten Angelfischer in SH mehrheitlich doof genug sind, ihre Delegierten und Funktionäre auf der HV dem Präsidium und den Hauptamtlichen im LSFV eine "Blankoscheck" zum Kauf ausstellen zu lassen bei der Abstimmung, statt sich hinter solche vernünftigen Anträge des KV Nordfriesland zu stellen..



 Da wette ich nicht dagegen 

 Die zur Zeit anscheinend nicht darstellbaren Folgekosten könnten ja auch zukünftige Umlagen notwendig machen. Wer will das denn ausschließen, wenn die Kosten jetzt nicht feststehen? Wer kommt dann dafür auf? Wie will ein Vereinsvorstand dafür die Verantwortung übernehmen? 

 Lassen sich die Angler das wirklich so gefallen?


----------



## Eiderhexe (23. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da wette ich nicht dagegen
> 
> Die zur Zeit anscheinend nicht darstellbaren Folgekosten könnten ja auch zukünftige Umlagen notwendig machen. Wer will das denn ausschließen, wenn die Kosten jetzt nicht feststehen? Wer kommt dann dafür auf? Wie will ein Vereinsvorstand dafür die Verantwortung übernehmen?
> 
> Lassen sich die Angler das wirklich so gefallen?



Die Anträge des KAV NF sind sinnvoll und sehr zu begrüßen! #6

  Der KV Dithmarschen unter seinem langjährigen ehemaligen Vorsitzenden,  der die “Politik“  des  LSFV S-H stets konstruktiv und sachlich  kritisch hinterfragt hat, wurde noch gerade rechtzeitig vor der  abenteuerlichen Absicht „Kauf des Westensees“  mit intensiver  „Arbeit“  des 2. Geschäftsführers Robert Vollborn daran gehindert, sich an dieser  Debatte zu beteiligen. |krach: Der „neue“  *ahnungslose* KV-Vorsitzende und mit ihm der KV-Vorstand sind  offensichtlich Befürworter des Westenseekaufs! |bigeyes  Da kommt der Aufruf des dithmarscher KV-Vorsitzenden, die Stimmen der  Vereine, deren Delegierten nicht an der  Hauptversammlung  teilnehmen  wollen oder können, an diesen zu übertragen, doch dem LSFV S-H sehr  gelegen. Soviel zur Verantwortung der Vereinsvorstände!!! :q

*Denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun!!!  *;+

Herzliche Grüße von der Westküste


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Die mögen den LSFV-SH, den Westensee kaufen und den DAFV auch net so richtig..

http://sfvb.de/?p=1095


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

560 Mitglieder und das einzige Argument mit dem der Verband die Leute bei sich halten kann, ist der Verweis auf die extrem teuren Kartenpreise für Nicht-Verbandsmitglieder.

Und das ist dank der ganzen gewässerlosen Vereine auch, wie schon so oft geschrieben, total hinfällig. Mitgliedschaft für 15 Euro für den Angelfischer, der unbedingt an die Verbandsgewässer will. Deswegen braucht man den normalen Anglern in dem Verein nicht mit einer unnötigen Verbandsmitgliedschaft auf die Nerven gehen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Vom Starrsinn getrieben, wird der organisierte Angelfischer in SH dem Kauf des Westensee schon zustimmen und dem LSFV SH eine wertvolle Immobilie schenken, die dem Verband ein zusätzliches Machtmittel an die Hand gibt! Wenn man schon keine Leistung bringt (und seine eigenen finanziellen Mittel lieber spart), muss man ja über Gewässer auf die Angler Druck ausüben. So wie es zur Zeit schon gehandhabt wird- bloß das der Angler jetzt noch dieses Druckmittel durch eigene Gelder ausbaut! #6

Und bisher anscheinend noch kein Wort darüber, dass die angedachte Finanzierung auf Grund der großen Anzahl an Kündigungen längst hinfällig ist und die Kosten vermutlich für jeden Angler/ Verein deutlich steigen werden. Kann dem LSFV SH aber ja auch egal sein, da ja eh über einen Blankoscheck abgestimmt werden soll (denn die genauen Kosten kennt man ja erst, wenn der Kauf abgeschlossen ist...). Das böse erwachen wird dann später den Angler treffen- der Verband hat dann den See geschenkt bekommen und kann sich in Ruhe zurücklehnen, wenn die Vorstände der Vereine in Erklärungsnot gegenüber ihren Mitgliedern sind. Eventuell sollten Vereine Gelder für eine Rechtsberatung in ihrem Haushalt einplanen?

Es soll ja sogar einen Rechtanwalt geben, der sich darauf spezialisiert hat, Angelvereine zu vertreten. Der könnte dann ja die Vereine bei ihren Bemühungen unterstützen. Zumindest wenn die Vereine dann noch Geld haben, einen Anwalt zu bezahlen.... Oder hilft dann der LSFV SH? Wenn die denn Zeit haben, denn der Westensee bindet ja alle Kapazitäten . Nicht zu vergessen, dass durch viele Nebentätigkeiten in Vereinen und Verbänden die zur Verfügung stehende Zeit für den Ein oder Anderen knapp bemessen sein könnte für die Verbandsarbeit. Kann ich mir zumindest so vorstellen... Ein Tag hat ja nur 24 Stunden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Das Schreiben ist ja schon richtig deutlich...

Allüberall rührt sich doch langsam was und bei den bisher doch in der Mehrzahl stumpf abnickenden Vereine wachen doch immer mehr auf.
Ob hier in SH, ob in NRW, und sogar die Abnickkönige aus B-W proben mal den  "Aufstand":
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=300818

Egal was am Ende rauskommt:
Alleine dass so viel Bewegung reinkommt, dass nicht mehr alles einfach geglaubt wird, was "die da oben" - ob Ehren- oder Hauptamtler - so erzählen:
Warum man Anglern wieder Geld rauszocken muss oder wieso wieder neue Restriktionen "sinnvoll" sind oder wie der geneigte organisierte Angelfischer nach neuesten Erkenntnissen moralisch/ethisch einwandfrei angelfischt..

Alleine das ist ein Hoffnungsschimmer, dass bei den organisierten Angelfischern auch wieder mehr das Augenmerk auf Angeln und Angler gelegt wird, und das auch öffentlich geäußert -  zumindest in Anfängen..

Hätte ich nicht zu glauben gewagt..

Schauen wir mal, was am Ende dabei rumkommt...

Es stehen ja noch einige interessante Versammlungen an, vielleicht kommt ja noch die eine oder andere anglerfreundliche Überraschung zu Tage...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Allüberall rührt sich doch langsam was und bei den bisher doch in der Mehrzahl stumpf abnickenden Vereine wachen doch immer mehr auf.



Da man in S-H laut LSFV SH beim Westenseekauf wohl von 80% Zustimmung ausgeht, ist das allerdings eine sehr langsame Aufwachphase- zumindest in S-H...

Demokratisch wie man in der Verbandswelt so ist, sind die 20% - immerhin reden wir von über 8000 Anglern - die dann der Ansicht des LSFV SH nach gegen das Projekt stimmen werden, wohl als demokratischer Schwund zu bezeichnen. 

In der Argumentation zum Westenseekauf wurde mal erwähnt, dass die Stärke und Wahrnehmung des LSFV SH durch dieses Gewässer zunehmen wird. Ich denke bloß, dass 40.000 Angler mehr Gewicht haben, als 30.000 Angler und der Westensee. Ist aber meine bescheidene Meinung und ich habe ja eh keine Ahnung davon...


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> In der Argumentation zum Westenseekauf wurde mal erwähnt, dass die Stärke und Wahrnehmung des LSFV SH durch dieses Gewässer zunehmen wird.



Die haben in ihrem Forum gerade einen re-inkarnatierten Jubelperser diesbzgl. aktiviert.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Die haben in ihrem Forum gerade einen re-inkarnatierten Jubelperser diesbzgl. aktiviert.


 
 Der ist mir auch schon aufgefallen 

 Aber den Oberknaller finde ich da aktuell, dass man schreibt die "Outdoor Messe" war ein voller Erfolg #q. Und dann noch zu schreiben, dass man dort so viele Menschen wie möglich von den Vorzügen des Angelns überzeugen und für das Angeln gewinnen wollte- mit dem typischen anglerfeindlichem Verbandsverhalten? 

 Man verliert langjährige Mitglieder und große Vereine, weil man besessen davon ist, ein Teilstück eines bisher von Mitgliedern vernachlässigten Gewässer zu kaufen und haut die Kohle der selben Mitglieder raus, um auf einer Messe für neue Mitglieder zu werben? Man vergrault langjährige Mitglieder durch fehlende Leistungen und initiiert eine Messe um den Mitgliederschwund aufzufangen?  Wie schizophren ist das denn??? 

 Eventuell gibt es ja in 2016 eine Messeumlage für Mitgliederwerbung....

 PS: Die Outdoormesse war für Angler - zumindest nach meinen Informationen - wohl eher bescheiden...


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hier oben gibts für den Angelfischersport eine Menge guter Nachrichten!

So wurde die Angelverbotszone in Behrensdorf (Hunde weiterhin erlaubt) gradezu euphorisch vom Verband gefeiert. Die FoPu Regelung, weswegen nun auch der erste See geschlossen hat, wurde auch begeistert als Verbesserung kommuniziert. FoPu Angler sind ja sowieso unerwünschte Angler zweiter Klasse, wenn man dem SHZ Artikel vom Pressesprecher liesst. Von daher ist es für diese Leute auch egal, ob die nun Angeln können, oder nicht.

Und als langjähriger Pressesprecher muss er es ja wissen.

Von daher, läuft super hier oben!


----------



## Hotte1973 (22. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hier oben gibts für den Angelfischersport eine Menge guter Nachrichten!
> 
> So wurde die Angelverbotszone in Behrensdorf (Hunde weiterhin erlaubt) gradezu euphorisch vom Verband gefeiert. Die FoPu Regelung, weswegen nun auch der erste See geschlossen hat, wurde auch begeistert als Verbesserung kommuniziert. FoPu Angler sind ja sowieso unerwünschte Angler zweiter Klasse, wenn man dem SHZ Artikel vom Pressesprecher liesst. Von daher ist es für diese Leute auch egal, ob die nun Angeln können, oder nicht.
> 
> ...



#6#6#6

Hast aber in deiner Aufzählung noch den einen See vergessen den keiner nutzt,aber für den erstmal ne Sonderzahlung fällig ist....
Also alles Super und ist ja alles noch viel besser als früher geworden,durch die "gute" Arbeit unseres Verbandes... (Ironie aus)
Find die Überschrift dieses Threads ganz passend,da der die Sache auf den Punkt trifft.
Also ich angel jetzt ja seid Jahrzehnten an Forellenseen und merke jetzt sehr genau das alles schlechter wird (Preise steigen,Seen schließen, vielen Betreibern steht das Wasser bis zum Hals und bald ist wohl nur noch angeln in Mastbetieben möglich),aber auch in anderen Bereichen müssen wir Angler mit immer mehr Einschränkungen leben,ganz davon abgesehen das das Ansehen der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit zunehment demontiert wird...und "unser" Verband hilft da kräftig mit....... Aber laut unserem Verband,ist ja alles besser geworden....soviel zum Thema Realitätsverlust! Ich weiß ja nicht auf welchem Planeten die leben aber jedenfalls nicht in Schleswig-Holstein!
Von unserem Verband erwarte ich eigentlich nix,außer das die dafür sorgen das alles bleibt wies ist(jetzt war),aber selbst das bekommen die nicht hin und feiern jede weitere Einschränkung des Anglers als Erfolg...#d
So das war jetzt mein 1.Beitrag in diesem Board,war bisher nur in dem SH-Forum tätig unter gleichem Usernamen,bin aber mittlerweile müde geworden,mit immer den gleichen Betonköppen zusammen zu rasseln,obwohl man von den meisten Forenmitgliedern ein gutes Feedback bekommt (leider nur PN oder am Wasser)....darum bin ich nun hier (unter Anglern)#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Herzlich willkommen zuerst mal..


> .darum bin ich nun hier (unter Anglern)


Aber auch hier gibts nicht nur Angler, sondern auch organisierte Angelfischer - und organisierte Angelfischer, die auch Angler sind - und die sind alle herzlich willkommen....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Hotte1973 schrieb:


> So das war jetzt mein 1.Beitrag in diesem Board,war bisher nur in dem SH-Forum tätig unter gleichem Usernamen,bin aber mittlerweile müde geworden,mit immer den gleichen Betonköppen zusammen zu rasseln,obwohl man von den meisten Forenmitgliedern ein gutes Feedback bekommt (leider nur PN oder am Wasser)....darum bin ich nun hier (unter Anglern)#6



Herzlich Willkommen Hotte! Ja, ich habe Deine Beiträge dort immer gelesen und die (teilweise armseligen) Antworten (Phrasen) kopfschüttelnd zur Kenntnis genommen.

Das mit dem positiven Feedback passt doch auch zur Überschrift hier. Die glauben wirklich - weil eine Handvoll User dort "pro Verband" eingestellt ist - das sie einen guten Job für uns Angler machen. Als ich dort vor gut 2 Jahren gegen den DAFV und die Fusion geschrieben habe, war ich ja schnell ein unerwünschter User. Ich habe vor Beitragserhöhungen gewarnt und der schlecht vorbereiteten Fusion. War ja alles nicht wahr. Und heute hat der Verband u.a. aus den Gründen die Mitgliedschaft im DAFV gekündigt. Mal schauen, ob ich nicht mit meinen Westensee- Vorhersagen auch richtig liege. Ich kann zwar nicht in die Zukunft schauen, verfüge jedoch über ausreichend Weitblick. Insbesondere versuche ich in meinem Leben Risiken zu erkennen und ggf. (durch sinnvolle Planung) zu umgehen. Das ist in der Verbandswelt anscheinend anders...

 PS: Hier im Forum findest Du ausreichend Informationen zu Deinen Forellenseen und viele Gleichgesinnte- für die Forellenseeangler halt Angler sind...


----------



## kati48268 (22. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ist am Wochenende nicht auch in SH die Hauptversammlung?
 Jemand vom Board dabei, der hier aus erster Hand berichten kann?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ich krieg jedenfalls wieder Infos aus erster Hand - ob sich angesichts der "Freundlichkeit" manches Funktionärs Leute trauen, das auch öffentlich selber zu schreiben, werden wir sehen..
Infos kommen so oder so..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

PS:
Delegierte mit Rückgrat (jajaja, ich weiss, ein Widerspruch in sich...) können ja auch mal folgende Fragen stellen, aus dem Thread der Hessenfischer-HV, und nachfragen, ob und wenn ja warum ihr LV so einen DAFV stützen will:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Der DAFV ist unser Dachverband,
> 
> 
> Nein, der DAFV ist nur der Bundesverband der Landesverbände, nicht "unserer" und schon gar nicht meiner..
> ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Hotte1973 schrieb:


> So das war jetzt mein 1.Beitrag in diesem Board,war bisher nur in dem SH-Forum tätig unter gleichem Usernamen,bin aber mittlerweile müde geworden,mit immer den gleichen Betonköppen zusammen zu rasseln,obwohl man von den meisten Forenmitgliedern ein gutes Feedback bekommt (leider nur PN oder am Wasser)....darum bin ich nun hier (unter Anglern)#6



Hallo Hotte,

mein Account wurde ja in deren Forum gesperrt. War eh bereits im Begriff zu gehen, da hatte ich noch erfahren, das von deren Seite bereits meine Userdaten mit meinem Facebook Konto verknüft wurden und auf meine Beschwerdemail an Vollborn wurde ich gesperrt.

War dann Premiere. Hatte vorher noch nie auch nur annähernd solchen Ärger, wie mit den Leuten dort. Auch wurde mir noch niemals in meinem Leben zuvor bei irgendeiner Internetcommunity ein Account gesperrt.

Nachdem ich im Forum die Antwort von Betonkopf und Verbandsverteidiger Nummer Eins gelesen hatte, der dir ja vorgeworfen hat, das dir die Forellenseen garnicht so am Herzen liegen, weil du nichts dafür tust, hab ich mich noch gefragt, wielange du dir das da noch bieten lässt.

Das Problem dort ist die grundlegend aggressive Atmosphäre gegenüber jedem, der abweichende Meinungen zum Verband hat. Leider gehören auch eine Menge User dazu. Mindestens 2 User sind auch totale Verbandslakaien, die auf alles und jeden losgehen, der irgendwie eine abweichende Meinung hat.

Sowas ist natürlich nicht nur nervig, sondern auch armselig und macht eine Diskussion unmöglich.

Das grade ihr (Forellensee Leute) mit als erster über die Klippe springen müssen, obwohl ihr ja aus Verbandssicht alles richtig macht (fangen und essen), damit konnte niemand rechnen.

Und das ist ebenfalls ein Problem dort, die meisten haben ihre Angelarten und Gewässer und solange dort keine Gefahr droht, kann das Angeln in 98% vom rest SH ruhig verboten werden. Es betrifft einen ja selber nicht. Und das sich so eine Einstellung schnell rächen kann, hatte ich auch schon vor langer Zeit geschrieben.

Das eigene Gewässer oder den eigenen Angelstil trifft es dann eben doch schneller, als man Ahnen möchte. Und dann hat man eben einen Verband im Rücken, der zu 100% nichts macht und wie bei den FoPu Leuten, sogar noch das eigene Klientel öffentlichkeitswirksam beschimpft.

Auch von mir ein Willkommen im Forum. Hier im AB ist so ziemlich alles besser, wie drüben. Abgesehen vom FoPu Bereich, der aufgrund der Plz. Threads völlig unübersichtlich ist.

Aber da wird ja, zumindest in SH, grade fleissig dran gearbeitet das übersichtlicher zu gestalten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo Hotte,

auch von mir ein Willkommen im Lügenforum.|supergri






Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und dann hat man eben einen Verband im Rücken, .........



Was immerhin die beste Position für Ar$chtritte ist.


----------



## Hotte1973 (22. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Danke fürs nette Willkommen#6#6#6


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Moin Hotte,

auch von mir willkommen hier.
Bist einer der wenigen aus dem SH-Forum, die sich mit gleichem Nick hier anmelden. #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich krieg jedenfalls wieder Infos aus erster Hand - ob sich angesichts der "Freundlichkeit" manches Funktionärs Leute trauen, das auch öffentlich selber zu schreiben, werden wir sehen..
> Infos kommen so oder so..




 Das ist ja das schöne am AB- man kann sich auf Euch verlassen! Die überlegen bestimmt schon, wer Dein Informant ist :q...

 Die Frage ist nur, wer schneller ist- der LSFV SH oder das AB :vik:. Wer das Szenario realistischer beschreibt, brauchen wir mit Sicherheit nicht zu diskutieren....

 Ich freue mich schon auf das Wochenende #6.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Mai 2015

*Jahreshauptversammlung LSFV-SH, Live- und Nachbericht*
Wie immer Meldungen von Teilnehmern von der Sitzung noch ohne Verifizierung.

Das Anglerboard ist wohl wichtig wie die Sau ;-))))

Jedenfalls nach der ersten Rückmeldung von Teilnehmern von der JHV des LSFV-SH...
;-)))

Gerade sind die Grußworte bei der JHV des LSFV - SH durch, nun sind die am Essen, bevors dann an die Anträge geht..

Sowohl die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, wie der nicht mehr antretende Pressereferent des LSFV-SH, Michael Kuhr, fühlten sich bemüßigt, das Anglerboard zu kritisieren.

Danke, dass ihr uns immer wieder so wichtig nehmt!!
;-)))

Dann warten wir jetzt mal in Ruhe ab, was die alles diskutieren wenn (wenn die nicht auch alles einfach blind abnicken) und beschliessen werden.

Ich werde berichten, sobald ich die Infos bekomme ...


Thomas Finkbeiner

PS:
Im Gegensatz zum Rheinischen sollen beim LSFV-SH recht viele Delegierte da sein - genaue Zahlen hab ich nicht, ist der Eindruck eines anderen Teilnehmers..

-----------------------------------
15:41 Uhr

Die näxten Infos aus der Sitzung:
Antrag Kauf Westensee wurde zugestimmt.
255 Ja
79 Nein
1 Enthaltung
In wie weit nun deswegen (immerhin fast ein Viertel Neinstimmen) die Vereine, die deswegen vorsorglich gekündigt haben, nun auch wirklich aus dem LSFV-SH austreten werden und ob dann noch weitere dazu kommen, ist noch nicht bekannt.


Erhöhung des LV-Beitrages um 50 Cent/Zahler/Jahr wurde zugestimmt:
278 Ja
42 Nein
15 Enthaltungen
Die haben wohl alle zu viel Geld von ihren organisierten Angelfischern in den Vereinen ;-))

Kündigung beim DAFV bleibt bestehen.
Das, sowie das Verhalten zur Beitrasgserhöhung, des DAFV soll auf einer ausserordentlichen HV im Herbst geklärt werden, da zur Zeit zu den Finanzen des DAFV noch keine Infos vorliegen bzw. vom DAFV nicht weiter gegeben wurden.

Von Frau Dr. (immerhin  Ehrenmitglied im LSFV-SH, dem die organisierten Angelfischer ja diese DAFV-Präsidentin zu verdanken haben) hat nach ihrem Grußwort bis jetzt auch nix mehr gesagt.

Hoffe ich hab das alles richtig verstanden und zusammen gepusselt, da das aber aus mehreren Quellen von der Sitzung kam, gehe ich davon aus.

Nun gehts an die Beratung/Abstimmung der Anträge der Vereine..

-----------------------------------------------------------
21:35 Uhr

Sodele, hier noch ein paar Infos:
Das Präsidium wurde mit großer Mehrheit wiedergewählt mit Sönke Rother als neuem Pressereferenten.

Es wurden einige Anträge zurückgezogen (von einem Verein, weil der fast wortgleich mit seinem KV war (Nordfriesland) und auch zum Thema DAFV/Beitragserhöhung deswegen, weil das ja in der ausserodentlichen HV behandelt werden soll..

*Und Leute, ihr glaubt es nicht:*
Der Termin der ausserordentlichen HV des LSFV -SH zur Abstimmung über die Mitgliedschaft im DAFV wurde auch schon bekannt gegeben:
*Der 27.09. 2015!!*

Also *VOR *der HV des DAFV und *BEVOR *man dann wirklich belastbare Zahlen und Fakten hat, will der LSFV-SH darüber entscheiden lassen, ob man die Kündigung zurücknimmt.

Ich enthalte mich dazu jeden Kommentares, da das in den strafrechtlich relevanten Bereich gehen würde...........

Nur so viel:
Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.............................

*Genauso interessant:*
*Die Kassenprüfer entdeckten Rücklagen des LSFV-SH zum Kauf von Gewässern,* die vom LSFV-SH NICHT zum Kauf vom Westensee verwendet werden sollten.

Und nein, keine Kleckersumme!!

165.000 Euro!!!!

Immerhin waren selbst die Abnicker aus SH da so clever, dass sie einen Antrag einbrachten, dass diese Rücklagen vom LSFV-SH vollumfänglich zum Kauf des Westensees verwendet werden müssen - senkt ja auch grob mal die Belastung pro Zahler um grob die Hälfte..

Ich sag dazu weiter nix, wenn die sich so verarschen lassen wollen - sollen sie!

Ein Lob an die Kassenprüfer, die das nicht nur bemerkt, sondern auch öffentlich gemacht haben.

Für die Verwendung dieser zum Kauf von Gewässen vorgesehener Rücklagen stimmten dann 208 Stimmen, dagegen immer noch 109.

Denen es scheinbar wurscht war, wenn der LSFV-SH so ihre Vereinsmitglieder abzocken wollte..

Von Delegierten von 2 Vereinen habe ich schon gehört, dass sie ihren Vereinen empfehlen wollen, ihre vorsorgliche Kündigung beim LSFV nach dieser Sitzung in die Tat umzusetzen, da sie sich weder vernünftig informiert noch vertreten fühlen (Kündigung beim DAFV übers Anglerboard erfahren, Rücklagen für Gewässerkauf von den Kassenprüfern), sondern nur ausgenutzt. 

Es wird also im Land zwischen den Meeren weiter spannend bleiben.

Achja:
Frau Dr. hat während der ganzen Sitzung nichts mehr weiter gesagt oder faktisch beigetragen.

----------------------------------

Und hier noch zum Schmankerl vom nicht mehr angetretenen Pressereferenten Kuhr:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=302199


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

PS:
Im Gegensatz zum Rheinischen sollen beim LSFV-SH recht viele Delegierte da sein - genaue Zahlen hab ich nicht, ist der Eindruck eines anderen Teilnehmers..


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Die näxten Infos aus der Sitzung:
Antrag Kauf Westensee wurde zugestimmt.
255 Ja
79 Nein
1 Enthaltung
In wie weit nun deswegen (immerhin fast ein Viertel Neinstimmen) die Vereine, die deswegen vorsorglich gekündigt haben, nun auch wirklich aus dem LSFV-SH austreten werden und ob dann noch weitere dazu kommen, ist noch nicht bekannt.


Erhöhung des LV-Beitrages um 50 Cent/Zahler/Jahr wurde zugestimmt:
278 Ja
42 Nein
15 Enthaltungen
Die haben wohl alle zu viel Geld von ihren organisierten Angelfischern in den Vereinen ;-))

Kündigung beim DAFV bleibt bestehen.
Das, sowie das Verhalten zur Beitrasgserhöhung, des DAFV soll auf einer ausserordentlichen HV im Herbst geklärt werden, da zur Zeit zu den Finanzen des DAFV noch keine Infos vorliegen bzw. vom DAFV nicht weiter gegeben wurden.

Von Frau Dr. (immerhin  Ehrenmitglied im LSFV-SH, dem die organisierten Angelfischer ja diese DAFV-Präsidentin zu verdanken haben) hat nach ihrem Grußwort bis jetzt auch nix mehr gesagt.

Hoffe ich hab das alles richtig verstanden und zusammen gepusselt, da das aber aus mehreren Quellen von der Sitzung kam, gehe ich davon aus.

Nun gehts an die Beratung/Abstimmung der Anträge der Vereine..


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sowohl die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, wie der nicht mehr antretende Pressereferent des LSFV-SH, *Michael Kuhr*, fühlten sich bemüßigt, das Anglerboard zu kritisieren.



Sind wir hier in der Rangfolge denn vor, oder nach den FoPu Anglern angesiedelt?


----------



## Herbert60 (26. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Da war ja mal richtig wat los, in Nortdorf. Über 120 Vereine warn vertreten und die Diskusionen liefen eigendlich ganz gut. Die vom Präsidium warn gut vorbereitet und hatten auch irgendwie gute Argumente. Wurden sogar Anträge zurück gezogen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Danke für die Info - gerne mehr und detaillierter!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Antrag Kauf Westensee wurde zugestimmt.
> 255 Ja
> 79 Nein
> 1 Enthaltung
> In wie weit nun deswegen (immerhin ein Drittel Neinstimmen) die Vereine, die deswegen vorsorglich gekündigt haben, nun auch wirklich aus dem LSFV-SH austreten werden und ob dann noch weitere dazu kommen, ist noch nicht bekannt.



Tja, eine Überraschung ist das nicht. Allerdings finde ich die Quote von 23,8 % Abweichlern sehr hoch- in der Regel sind doch 100% Abnicker auf den Versammlungen zum Essen vor Ort und heben blind vor Gehorsam die Hand...

Selbstverständlich ist das ein Erfolg für das Präsidium- zumindest aus deren Sicht. Jetzt warten wir einmal die zukünftige Entwicklung im Verband ab. Man kann jetzt nicht mehr von Einigkeit im Verband sprechen, denn wenn einer von vier Anglern gegen den Kauf ist und jetzt ggf. zur Umlage gezwungen wird, wird dieser ein "not amused" sein... 

Grundsätzlich ist die Finanzierung spannend! Mal schauen wie viele Angler jetzt in ihren Vereinen kündigen oder gar Vereine im Verband. Die (Mehr-) Kosten müssen dann durch die restlichen Angler getragen werden. Was passiert wenn Vereine die Gelder nicht haben und u.U. Beiträge erhöhen müssen? Schließlich kann kein Angler zum zahlen gezwungen werden- auch wenn er dann sein Sonderkündigungsrecht wahrnehmen muss. Das Sonderkündigungsrecht (per sofort)auf Grund der Umlage gilt ja nicht nur für Angler in ihren Vereinen, sondern auch für Vereine in ihren Verbänden. Mal schauen wie viele diese Möglichkeit nutzen und wie sich das auf die finanzielle Situation von Vereinen (und dem Verband) auswirkt. Man kann ja auch erst einmal vorsorglich kündigen. Ist ja in der Verbandswelt gerade total "IN"...


----------



## mathei (26. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Toll finde ich dass Missi zu jeder HV fährt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Sodele, hier noch ein paar Infos:
Das Präsidium wurde mit großer Mehrheit wiedergewählt mit Sönke Rother als neuem Pressereferenten.

Es wurden einige Anträge zurückgezogen (von einem Verein, weil der fast wortgleich mit seinem KV war (Nordfriesland) und auch zum Thema DAFV/Beitragserhöhung deswegen, weil das ja in der ausserodentlichen HV behandelt werden soll..

*Und Leute, ihr glaubt es nicht:*
Der Termin der ausserordentlichen HV des LSFV -SH zur Abstimmung über die Mitgliedschaft im DAFV wurde auch schon bekannt gegeben:
*Der 27.09. 2015!!*

Also *VOR *der HV des DAFV und *BEVOR *man dann wirklich belastbare Zahlen und Fakten hat, will der LSFV-SH darüber entscheiden lassen, ob man die Kündigung zurücknimmt.

Ich enthalte mich dazu jeden Kommentares, da das in den strafrechtlich relevanten Bereich gehen würde...........

Nur so viel:
Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.............................

*Genauso interessant:*
*Die Kassenprüfer entdeckten Rücklagen des LSFV-SH zum Kauf von Gewässern,* die vom LSFV-SH NICHT zum Kauf vom Westensee verwendet werden sollten.

Und nein, keine Kleckersumme!!

165.000 Euro!!!!

Immerhin waren selbst die Abnicker aus SH da so clever, dass sie einen Antrag einbrachten, dass diese Rücklagen vom LSFV-SH vollumfänglich zum Kauf des Westensees verwendet werden müssen - senkt ja auch grob mal die Belastung pro Zahler um grob die Hälfte..

Ich sag dazu weiter nix, wenn die sich so verarschen lassen wollen - sollen sie!

Ein Lob an die Kassenprüfer, die das nicht nur bemerkt, sondern auch öffentlich gemacht haben.

Für die Verwendung dieser zum Kauf von Gewässen vorgesehener Rücklagen stimmten dann 208 Stimmen, dagegen immer noch 109.

Denen es scheinbar wurscht war, wenn der LSFV-SH so ihre Vereinsmitglieder abzocken wollte..

Von Delegierten von 2 Vereinen habe ich schon gehört, dass sie ihren Vereinen empfehlen wollen, ihre vorsorgliche Kündigung beim LSFV nach dieser Sitzung in die Tat umzusetzen, da sie sich weder vernünftig informiert noch vertreten fühlen (Kündigung beim DAFV übers Anglerboard erfahren, Rücklagen für Gewässerkauf von den Kassenprüfern), sondern nur ausgenutzt. 

Es wird also im Land zwischen den Meeren weiter spannend bleiben.

Achja:
Frau Dr. hat während der ganzen Sitzung nichts mehr weiter gesagt oder faktisch beigetragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

So siehts der neue Pressesprecher Sönke Rother in seiner ersten Verlautbarung:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...Pressesprecher-Da-bin-ich&p=362745#post362745


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Kontinuität ist das Schlagwort.


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Und seit 10/2007 registriert und heute sein 9.ter Beitrag.
Qualität vor Quantität. #6


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So siehts der neue Pressesprecher Sönke Rother in seiner ersten Verlautbarung:
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...Pressesprecher-Da-bin-ich&p=362745#post362745



Dritter Absatz. Nunja. Ich bin gespannt.

Im Pinzip wären die Angler ja schon mit jemandem zufrieden, der einen zumindest nicht in den Rücken fällt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Angler haben ja mit einem Verband eh nix zu tun..

Und organisierte Angelfischer nicken eh alles ab, da isses eh latte..
;-))

Selbst wenn da "zufällig" von Kassenprüfern 165.000 Euro "gefunden" werden an Rücklagen für Gewässerkauf, wo die Versammlung erst das Präsidium dazu zwingen musste, die auch für den Kauf vom Westensee einzubringen, fühlen die sich ja noch gut betreut - obwohl das von vorneherein die Belastung für den einzelnen Zahler um ca. die Hälfte reduziert hätte..

Die habens echt nicht besser verdient, wenn das so stimmt............

Noch viel mehr sollten sie zahlen müssen (und ne Beitragserhöhung nicken sie auch ab, obwohl in ungefähr gleicher Höhe wie die Gewässerrücklagen auch noch Rücklagen für Personal da sind, laut Kassenprüfer, wie Teilnehmer mir erzählten..)


PS:
Ich glaube, dass auch da viele Delegierte wieder nicht begriffen haben, was sie eigentlich abstimmten, sondern immer noch blind den LV-Haupt- und Ehrenamtlern trauen, trotz der Rücklagengeschichte und der DAFV-Abstimmung bevor Fakten aufm Tisch liegen NACH der DAFV-HV.....

Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun, fällt mir da immer ein..


----------



## mathei (26. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Und Leute, ihr glaubt es nicht:*
> Der Termin der ausserordentlichen HV des LSFV -SH zur Abstimmung über die Mitgliedschaft im DAFV wurde auch schon bekannt gegeben:
> *Der 27.09. 2015!!*
> 
> ...



Na gut aussehen reicht doch. Diese Aura. upps pische gerade in die Hose


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Genauso interessant:*
> *Die Kassenprüfer entdeckten Rücklagen des LSFV-SH zum Kauf von Gewässern,* die vom LSFV-SH NICHT zum Kauf vom Westensee verwendet werden sollten.
> 
> Und nein, keine Kleckersumme!!
> ...



Das war ja bereits im Februar mal ein Vorschlag des Users "Kai Hansen" im Forum des LSFV SH. Bloß waren das ja "nur steuerliche Rücklagen" und keine Barmittel und konnten deshalb angeblich nicht verwendet werden (zumindest nach Aussagen der Verbandler dort). Anscheinend haben die Kassenprüfer festgestellt, dass man auch steuerliche Rücklagen einsetzen kann (gab ja Nachhilfe im dortigen Forum |supergri). Eventuell sollte man bei einem Projekt dieser Größenordnung doch mal einen Kaufmann - der sich mit solchen Dingen auskennt - mit einbeziehen. Mal schauen welche Überraschungen noch so kommen....

Da ja aber angeblich das Geld u.a. für Aalbesatz, Behindertenstege etc. benötigt wird, stellt sich die Frage, ob alle diese Projekte erst einmal hinten angestellt werden für den Kauf des Westensee? 

HEZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH an den LSFV SH für dieses hochwertige Geschenk seiner Mitglieder! Ihr könnt stolz auf Eure Mitglieder sein. Jetzt habt ihr einen Trumpf mehr in der Hand, um die Mitglieder im Verband zu halten, wenn es schon an Leistung fehlt....

PS. Das Frau Dr. nichts mehr gesagt hat, wurde von manchem Anwesenden positiv gesehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hm, so ein paar unter den organisierten Angelfischern des LSFV-SH wollen doch nicht nur abnicken un zahlen, sondern scheinbar weiter Funktionäre ärgern:
http://www.luebecker-anglerforum.de...h-den-LSFV/page7?p=81933&viewfull=1#post81933

Das bleibt scheinbar spannend, da einige den Beschluss scheinbar nicht für satzungsgemäß halten - mal sehen, ob die dann auch real was machen oder am Ende wie die anderen einknicken.......


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Und egal welches Forum, die Verbandslakaien sind schon vertreten.

Aus dem Verband austreten, der macht eh nichts für die Angler und dann braucht man sich mit solchen Leuten wenigstens nicht abgeben. Das nun den Vereinen eingeredet wird, das die Mitglieder verlieren, wenn sie aus dem Verband austreten, ist doch lächerlich.

Warum sollten Leute in richtigen Angelvereinen nur Mitglied sein, weil sie vergünstigte Karten für die Verbansgewässer bekommen können?

Da könnte man ja auch gleich in so einen 15 Euro "Angelverein" ohne Gewässer und Arbeitsdienst eintreten. Spart man gleich viel Zeit und Geld.

Oder es ist nur wieder inhaltsloses Rumgedröhne ala "ich kenne aber blablabla und weiss sowieso alles besser" und man will den richtigen Angelvereinen Angst machen. Weil Gründe hat man ja selber nie zur Hand, Drohungen aber schon.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Da regt sich etwas....

 Satzungsverstoß? Hmmm....

 Was hat eigentlich der eine hauptberufliche Geschäftsführer für eine Ausbildung? 

 Die sollen mal schön aus dem DAFV austreten. Dann gibt es ab 2016 einen richtig günstigen Angelverein ohne eigene Gewässer. Das braucht nur 7 Leute.... #6


----------



## scripophix (28. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die sollen mal schön aus dem DAFV austreten.





Das dürfen die nicht, siehe § 1 Nr. 2 und § 5 Nr. 3 der Satzung LV-SH.

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/images/pdf/satzung_lsfv.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Grins - und dann kündigen - die "Kompetenz" da wird immer klarer ...
Oder wie sehr sie ihre Zahler damit verarschten, wenn sie es wussten und trotzdem kündigten.
;-)))


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Immerhin scheint der neue Pressesprecher ja im richtigen Jargon zu schreiben. Ich darf mal kurz auszugsweise zitieren:

"Westensee-Kauf mit deutlicher Mehrheit *abgenickt*.."

Oder er hat schon zu viel im AB gelesen...:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

grins - und das ist noch nicht mal mir aufgefallen..


----------



## Honeyball (28. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



scripophix schrieb:


> Das dürfen die nicht, siehe § 1 Nr. 2 und § 5 Nr. 3 der Satzung LV-SH.
> 
> http://www.lsfv-sh.de/images/pdf/satzung_lsfv.pdf



Klar "dürfen" die kündigen.
Der Austritt aus dem DAFV als Rechtsnachfolger des satzungsmäßig verankerten VDSF bedarf jedoch einer Änderung eben dieser Satzung, und dazu müssen 2/3 der anwesenden Delegierten einer HV zustimmen, auf deren vorab verschickter Tagesordnung dieser Punkt gestanden hat. (s. § 18).
Wo ist das Problem?
Vorne murmelt ein Redner: "Kommen wir nun zu Punkt x der Tagesordnung, Änderung der Satzung, §1 Nr. 2  und §5 Nr. 3, gemäß Vorschlag des Präsidiums. Wer ist dafür?"

Und schon gehen die nötigen Hände unter gleichmäßig stumpfen Nicken in die Höhe :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



> Wo ist das Problem?


Dass gerade HV war ohne solche Satzungsänderung??????

Also ein Schelm, wer diesen Funktionären und Hauptamtlern noch was glaubt?


----------



## scripophix (28. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das bleibt scheinbar spannend, da einige den Beschluss scheinbar nicht für satzungsgemäß halten - mal sehen, ob die dann auch real was machen oder am Ende wie die anderen einknicken.......





*Kopfkratz* ... was ist denn, wenn die Vereinssatzung die Umlage als Möglichkeit nicht enthält?

Und die HV des Vereins dann trotzdem die Umlage beschließt (so wie der LV)?

Wenn das in der Satzung stehen muss und nicht steht, dann kann jedes Mitglied gegen den Beschluss die Klage führen. Folge: Beschluss vermutlich weg, der Verein muss zahlen und kann keine Umlage nehmen.

Da kommen Vereinsvorstände in eine Zwickmühle: Wenn sie nicht gegen den HV-Beschluss des LV klagen, kann ihnen an der eigenen Basis die Finanzierung "um die Ohren fliegen". Wenn der Bundesgerichtshof richtig verstanden wurde...

Ob sich da ein paar Kläger finden??? 

Schlupfloch: Man nimmt keine Umlage, sondern versteckt die als Beitragserhöhung (hätte der LV auch machen können). Juristen lieben "Umgehungstatbestände" und finden die gerne mal nichtig.)

Ja, ja, es bleibt spannend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

gefällt mir...........

Du bist nicht zufällig auch in der Juristerei zu Hause?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



scripophix schrieb:


> *Kopfkratz* ... was ist denn, wenn die Vereinssatzung die Umlage als Möglichkeit nicht enthält?
> 
> Und die HV des Vereins dann trotzdem die Umlage beschließt (so wie der LV)?
> 
> Wenn das in der Satzung stehen muss und nicht steht, dann kann jedes Mitglied gegen den Beschluss die Klage führen. Folge: Beschluss vermutlich weg, der Verein muss zahlen und kann keine Umlage nehmen.



Die Frage ist, ob der Beschluss angefochten werden kann. Laut BGH gilt in diesem Falle nur ein Sonderkündigungsrecht für Mitglieder, das von der Zahlung der Umlage befreit. Genau das könnte es noch einmal spannend machen! Denn wenn eine Höchstgrenze für die Umlage beschlossen wurde, kann man die eventuell nicht einhalten- und der Beschluss wäre hinfällig... 

Oder haben die eine Blankosumme abgestimmt? Alternativ könnte der Verband durch eigene Mittel diese Differenz ausgleichen, sollten diese Mittel vorhanden sein und für die Einhaltung der Höchstgrenze sorgen. Was dann aber die Frage aufkommen lassen könnte, warum diese Gelder nicht sofort eingesetzt wurden....



scripophix schrieb:


> Ob sich da ein paar Kläger finden???



So wie man heute hier im Norden munkelt, hat jemand bereits Kontakt zu einem Amtsgericht aufgenommen (ich aber nicht, bin nämlich kein Mitglied in einem Verein im LSFV SH)... 

Ein anderer will die Umlage wegen Satzungsverstoß nicht zahlen und seinen Verein zu einer Klage gegen ihn (oder zur Kündigung seiner Mitgliedschaft) zwingen. Dagegen würde er sich per Gericht wehren. Dieses hat er seinem Verein bereits am Sonntagabend schriftlich mitgeteilt. Somit könnte das Thema u. U. die Gerichte noch länger beschäftigen... 



scripophix schrieb:


> Schlupfloch: Man nimmt keine Umlage, sondern versteckt die als Beitragserhöhung (hätte der LV auch machen können). Juristen lieben "Umgehungstatbestände" und finden die gerne mal nichtig.)


Naja, da öffnet dann vermutlich einer Klage Haus und Hof, da der Zusammenhang meiner Meinung nach erkennbar wäre. Das würden die Vereine vermutlich ihren Mitgliedern nicht erklären können. Zudem wäre die Beitragserhöhung vermutlich nicht verhältnismäßig oder über viele Jahre durch Mitgliederschwankungen nicht wirklich planbar.



scripophix schrieb:


> Ja, ja, es bleibt spannend.


 Das auf jeden Fall. Ich persönlich glaube zur Zeit nicht an einen Kauf des Westensee in naher Zukunft- die Risiken sind meiner Meinung nach nicht einzuschätzen. Vor einiger Zeit habe ich bereits geschrieben, dass dieses Projekt die Anglerlandschaft in S-H verändern wird. Schauen wir mal...


----------



## scripophix (29. April 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> gefällt mir...........
> 
> Du bist nicht zufällig auch in der Juristerei zu Hause?





Nicht zufällig |bigeyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Ich mach mal hier weiter....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn der LSFV-SH nicht in seiner Satzung auch §1, Satz 2 ändert, dass der Landesverband ordentliches Mitglied im Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. ist (der DAFV ist ja Rechtsnachfolger), könnte die Kündigung beim DAFV auch unwirksam sein, davon ab...



Da ja nun der KAV NF bereits zwei unabhängige Juristen zur Prüfung von Vorgängen eingeschaltet hat, ist das Vertrauen anscheinend nicht allzu groß in die Herrscher aus Kiel. Also kann man - wenn nicht schon geschehen - auch die Satzung dahin gehend ja mal prüfen lassen. 

Was mich bei all dem wundert, ist die Tatsache, dass der GF ein Jurist ist und trotzdem solche Sachen passieren können.
Erinnert mich an den Spruch meiner Oma, als ich ein kleiner Bub war "Der Schuster trägt die schlechtesten Schuhe"... 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob die das auch ändern (wollen) bei ihrer ausserordentlichen HV....
> 
> Oder ob die Führung des LSFV-SH dazu bewusst nichts sagt oder nix ändert, um gegen den Willen Vernünftigerer wie der vom KAV-NF drinbleiben zu können im DAFV, indem man nachher auf die Satzung verweist (so nach dem Motto, oooh, da haben wir nicht dran gedacht), denn da ist ja auch was dran:
> 
> Man wird es sehen.



Wenn die denn wissen was sie tun. Auf jeden Fall werden die immer kreativer. Ein Jugendgemeinschaftsfischen ist für die kein Wettangeln, da es offiziell keine Pokale mehr gibt. Dafür gibt es "nur" eine "_Bekanntgabe der Auswertung mit anschließender Verteilung der Ehrengaben_". Ich lach mich schlapp! Die glauben anscheinend wirklich, dass die Mitarbeiter beim zuständigen FA total bekloppt sind. Das haben die beim DAFV wohl auch mal gedacht 

Die gefangenen Fische werden an den Wildpark Eekholt verschenkt- das ist dann eine sinnvolle Verwertung. Da werden die Tierschützer bestimmt den "Tierschutznobelpreis" persönlich überreichen.. 




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Spätestens dann wird aber wohl der LSFV-SH ähnliche Probleme bekommen wie der DAFV jetzt auch:
> Immer mehr Unmut und nachfolgend noch mehr Kündigungen auf Grund mangelhafter Information der Mitglieder und undurchsichtiger Geschäftsführungspraktiken..
> 
> Man wird sehen....



Die sind doch auf einem guten Weg, den Verband in seiner Einheit zu sprengen. Das Theater um den DAFV und den Westensee zeigt seine Wirkung. Man kann mit wenigen Hauptdarstellern 40.000 Mitglieder in (mindestens) zwei Lager spalten. Die nennen das dann Demokratie... Die Anzahl der Kündigungen spricht eine deutliche Sprache! Auch wurde bisher nicht kommuniziert, ob und wie man versuchen will, diejenigen zum Verbleib im Verband zu überzeugen. Beim Westensee passiert anscheinend auch nichts mehr. Die Vereine benötigen ja auch keine Zeit für eine seriöse Haushaltsplanung für die kommenden Jahre. Das die vielleicht einen ordentlichen Haushalt planen möchten - im Gegensatz zum DAFV??? - können sich Verbandler wohl gar nicht vorstellen....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Nicht nur auf Bundesebene bleibt es spannend, nein, auch in S-H ist immer was los . Man hört ja so einiges, zum Beispiel die untenstehenden Punkte...


Mit der Einladung zur außerordentlichen Hauptversammlung wurde ja auch ein Vorschlag zur Satzungsänderung übermittelt. Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob die organisierten Angler das auch wieder alles abnicken. Wäre auf jeden Fall für die Angler im schönen S-H nicht so gut. 

In meinen Augen wäre die vorgesehene Satzungsänderung ein Freifahrtschein für das Präsidium des LSFV S-H. Zwei Punkte sind mir hier besonders aufgefallen.

1. Über Satzungsänderungen soll zukünftig das Präsidium allein entscheiden können, genauso wie über die Mitgliedschaft in Vereinen und Verbänden. 

War nicht erst was in diesem Zusammenhang ("vorsorgliche" :q Kündigung im DAFV durch das Präsidium)?

2.Man möchte den bisherigen §13 (neu §12) dahingehend ändern, dass die Revisoren nicht mehr das Finanzwesen sondern nur noch die Haushaltsführung prüfen dürfen. So kann man wohl den Revisoren u.U. so manch ein Dokument vorenthalten.

War da nicht was in diesem Zusammenhang (Forderung des Einsatzes von Eigenmitteln des LSFV SH zum Kauf des Westensee)? 

Naja, immerhin gibt es die ersten, die wohl mehr Mitspracherecht zum Thema Dachverband einfordern. Mal sehen, ob die sich durchsetzen können oder einknicken.

Es könnte im September auf jeden Fall spannend werden #6.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Da warst Du schneller als ich (Kompliment), aber ich bin da auch schon dran.

Nicht alle Vereine/LV-Gliederungen lassen sich aber für dumm verkaufen vom LSFV-SH, entsprechende detaillierte und gut begründete Gegenanträge laufen von diversen Vereinen/KAV (KAV-NF, wir berichteten)...

Werden aber wohl bei der im LSFV-SH vorherrschenden Abnickermantalität keine Mehrheit erhalten.......

Die "Fischköppe" werden wohl auch mehrheitlich diese "LV-Sch......" schlucken mit quasi Entmachtung der Mitgliederversammlung und möglichst alleiniger Macht des LV (der GF??)..........

Dass dazu weder auf den Seiten des LSFV-SH was zu finden ist wie auch in deren Forum (sowenig wie über geplante Anglerfangbegrenzung zum Dorsch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733) lohnt kaum eine Erwähnung - wer hätte anderes erwartet?????????????

Nichts Besseres verdient als diesen LV, die "Fischköppe"...............................................


----------



## Honeyball (17. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...
> 1. Über Satzungsänderungen soll zukünftig das Präsidium allein entscheiden können, genauso wie über die Mitgliedschaft in Vereinen und Verbänden.
> 
> War nicht erst was in diesem Zusammenhang ("vorsorgliche" :q Kündigung im DAFV durch das Präsidium)?
> ...


Bitte????

Ich bin zwar kein Jurist, aber können die sich mit so einer Bestimmung über geltende Gesetze hinweg setzen???


			
				BGB schrieb:
			
		

> § 33
> Satzungsänderung
> 
> (1) Zu einem Beschluss, der eine Änderung der Satzung enthält, ist eine Mehrheit von drei Vierteln der abgegebenen Stimmen erforderlich. Zur Änderung des Zweckes des Vereins ist die Zustimmung aller Mitglieder erforderlich; die Zustimmung der nicht erschienenen Mitglieder muss schriftlich erfolgen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> 1. Über Satzungsänderungen soll zukünftig das Präsidium allein entscheiden können, genauso wie über die Mitgliedschaft in Vereinen und Verbänden.
> 
> War nicht erst was in diesem Zusammenhang ("vorsorgliche" :q Kündigung im DAFV durch das Präsidium)?
> 
> 2.Man möchte den bisherigen §13 (neu §12) dahingehend ändern, dass die Revisoren nicht mehr das Finanzwesen sondern nur noch die Haushaltsführung prüfen dürfen. So kann man wohl den Revisoren u.U. so manch ein Dokument vorenthalten.



Schau an,schau an

Rechte beschneiden,Finanzen verschleiern.

Verbandsabsolutismus in neuer
"Qualität"


----------



## Rotbart (17. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Jurist, aber können die sich mit so einer Bestimmung über geltende Gesetze hinweg setzen???


 
Die Absicht, eine derartige Ermächtigungsnorm schaffen zu wollen, sollte bei den Mitgliedern sämtliche Alarmglocken schrillen lassen.

Ein Präsidium, das beabsichtigt, dem Hauptorgan des Vereins (= Mitgliederversammlung) faktisch die vornehmste und wichtigste Aufgabe zu entziehen, sollte allein deshalb schon jedes Vertrauen entzogen bekommen.


----------



## holgär (17. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo,

m.E. verliert der Verband dadurch seine Gemeinnützigkeit, weil er die tw. Funktionsweise eines satzungsmäßigen Organs unzuläßig einschränkt.

Mal ehrlich, was sind da für Spezialisten am Werk ? Satzungskenntnisse sind doch Basiswissen für alle Vereinsvorstände und -funktionäre.....

VG

Holger


----------



## Sharpo (17. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Warum möchte der Verband Mitgliederrechte einschränken?
Wird diesem das Volk zu mächtig, zu mündig?

Versucht man nun mit der restlichen Mehrheit schnell die Tür für demokratische Rechte und anderweitige Meinungen zu schliessen?

Das vorgehen erinnert mich eher an die dunklen Zeiten in Deutschland und andere Diktaturen.

Da wurde auch durch demokratische Abstimmung einzelnen Personen Macht übergeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Warum möchte der Verband Mitgliederrechte einschränken?
> Wird diesem das Volk zu mächtig, zu mündig?



So wollens die organisierten Angelfischer im Norden, so sollen sies kriegen - sie wählen ja ihre Ehrenamtler, welche dann die Hauptamtler einstellen - und dazu bezahlen sie auch noch alles..

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend......

S. o.:
Nicht besser verdient...

;-))


PS:
Ich wette, dass bei der HV mit der Satzungsänderung nicht mal 10% der Delegierten wissen, was  sie da eigentlich genau abstimmen und beschliessen mit den vom LSFV-SH gewünschten Satzungsänderungen....


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Wichtig ist doch, das Bier und Schnitzel schmecken. Wen interessieren da schon solche Nebensächlichkeiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Auch noch ein weiteres (unbestätigtes) Gerücht:
Der LSFV-SH-Präsi soll keinen großen Bock mehr mehr haben auf sein Amt.

Schon seit längerer Zeit würde der Verband quasi nur durch die GF geführt werden...


----------



## holgär (17. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo Thomas,

ich weiß ja nicht, wie das im hohen Norden so abläuft - bei uns in südlicheren Gefilden nimmt man vor irgendwelchen Veröffentlichungen den Satzungsentwurf mit den geplanten Änderungen und gibt ihn an die für die Gemeinnützigkeit zuständige Stelle das FA. Vom FA wird grundsätzlich eine Rückmledung bzgl. der geplanten Änerungen abgegeben, auf die man dann in aller Ruhe reagieren kann - entweder passts oder man bessert nach. 

Diese hier kann unmöglich vorgeprüft sein - d.h. das zuständige FA kann und wird die Satzung in Normalfall ablehnen.

VG

Holger


----------



## Sharpo (17. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



holgär schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ich weiß ja nicht, wie das im hohen Norden so abläuft - bei uns in südlicheren Gefilden nimmt man vor irgendwelchen Veröffentlichungen den Satzungsentwurf mit den geplanten Änderungen und gibt ihn an die für die Gemeinnützigkeit zuständige Stelle das FA. Vom FA wird grundsätzlich eine Rückmledung bzgl. der geplanten Änerungen abgegeben, auf die man dann in aller Ruhe reagieren kann - entweder passts oder man bessert nach.
> 
> ...



Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die jede Satzung lesen.
Ansonsten verstehe ich das damalige Durchwinken der DAFV Satzung nicht und die "heutige" Reklamation.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. August 2015)

Honeyball schrieb:


> Bitte????
> 
> Ich bin zwar kein Jurist, aber können die sich mit so einer Bestimmung über geltende Gesetze hinweg setzen???



Hierbei muss man aber den § 40 BGB berücksichtigen. Allerdings kann man hier eventuell auch nur die Mehrheitsverhältnisse verändern. Das weiß ich nicht (bin halt auch kein Jurist). Im §33 steht ja auch nur etwas von den abgegebenen Stimmen, nicht von welchem Organ dieses erfolgen muss. Nur beim der Änderung des Zweckes ist die Zustimmung aller Mitglieder erforderlich. Aber es gibt hier ja Juristen, sie sicherlich aufklären können 

Die Frage ist, warum man den Passus aus der neuen Satzung bei den Aufgaben der Hauptversammlung rausgenommen hat (ohne Begründung). 

Die unbedeutenden Änderungen wurden - wie ich finde - alle begründet, die eher kritischen oder "zweifelhaften" nicht.

Mal gucken, ob das jemanden auf der HY interessiert...



holgär schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ich weiß ja nicht, wie das im hohen Norden so abläuft - bei uns in südlicheren Gefilden nimmt man vor irgendwelchen Veröffentlichungen den Satzungsentwurf mit den geplanten Änderungen und gibt ihn an die für die Gemeinnützigkeit zuständige Stelle das FA. Vom FA wird grundsätzlich eine Rückmledung bzgl. der geplanten Änerungen abgegeben, auf die man dann in aller Ruhe reagieren kann - entweder passts oder man bessert nach.
> 
> ...


 
 Beim FA geht es nur um die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit. Normalerweise wird die Satzungsänderung vorab dem Vereinsregister zur Prüfung vorgelegt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Nur mal so eine Idee. Man beschließt jetzt eine Satzungsänderung, die auf Grund von Fehlern später abgelehnt wird. Auf Grund der neuen (fehlerhaften) Satzung werden Beschlüsse gefasst (z.B. doch im DAFV bleiben oder auch den Westensee ohne Einsatz der eigenen Rücklagen und nur mit Geldern (Umlage) der Mitglieder zu finanzieren) und anschließend wird diese erst vom Vereinsregister bemängelt- was passiert dann mit den Beschlüssen? Wäre man dann wieder 2 Jahre im DAFV oder wäre der Westenseekauf dann rechtmäßig? Oder wäre die "Rücknahme" der Kündigung nicht rechtmäßig? Fehler können ja passieren und korrigiert werden. Aber was ist dann mit den Beschlüssen aus diesem Zeitraum? Müsste man dann klagen, wenn man mit den Entscheidungen/ Beschlüssen nicht einverstanden ist?


----------



## holgär (17. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo,

nachdem ich erst zwei Satzungsänderungen durchgekaut habe ....

Das Vereinsregister macht gar nix, das FA sagt dir ganz genau, ob diese passt - vor allem bei der Vorprüfung, die grundsätzlich bei jeder Änderung zu empfehlen ist. 

Muß man nicht, sollte man aber .....

Und zum Thema Einschränkung der Mitgleider bitte die Wikipedia-Einträge zu Verein und Gemeinnützigkeit lesen....

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



holgär schrieb:


> Muß man nicht, sollte man aber .....


Damit setzt Du eine Grundkompetenz bei Verbänden voraus.......

Muss man nicht, kann man .............


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Man beschließt jetzt eine Satzungsänderung, die auf Grund von Fehlern später abgelehnt wird.



Wenn die geänderte Satzung nach Inkrafttreten vom Finanzamt als Widerspruch zur Gemeinnützigkeit gesehen wird, verliert der Verein ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo diese Satzung in Kraft trat, die Gemeinnützigkeit.

 Der Verein hätte in diesem Fall also ganz andere Probleme, als die Gültigkeit gefällter Beschlüsse.

 Deshalb holen sich ja Vereine vor Inkraftsetzen einer Satzungsänderung die verbindliche Zustimmung des Finanzamtes ein. Das kostet aber Kohle.


----------



## Honeyball (18. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Grundsätzlich werden Innen- und Außenverhältnisse getrennt betrachtet. Wenn der Verband einen Vertrag abschließt (z.B. Westensee), dann ist dem Vertragspartner egal, ob es bei denen irgendwelche Interna gibt.
Das ist ungefähr so als wenn ein Arbeitnehmer im Namen und (angeblichen) Auftrag seiner Firma ein Geschäft abschließt, obwohl er dazu gar nicht legitimiert war. Abgesehen von (an Fristen gebundene) Rücktrittsmöglichkeiten des Geschäftspartners ist das ein reines Problem im Innenverhältnis zwischen Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer.
Dass auch ehrenamtliche Funktionäre unter Umständen mit ihrem Privatvermögen haftbar gemacht werden können, wenn sie grob fahrlässig oder gar mutwillig Vereins-/Verbandsgelder vernichten und ohne (satzungsgemäße) Autorisierung Rechtsgeschäfte eingehen, ist ihnen ja wohl im vollen Umfang bewusst.


----------



## GandRalf (18. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

...sollte ihnen ja wohl im vollen Umfang bewusst sein...


----------



## Honeyball (18. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

...naja, sie hätten es ja hier nachlesen können :m|rolleyes:vik:


----------



## holgär (18. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo Naturliebhaber,

die Vorprüfung durch das FA kostet einen Verein nichts; bei einer Satzungsänderung enstehen Kosten durch die Änderung im Vereinsregister, also Rechnung vom Amtsgericht.

VG

Holger


----------



## gründler (18. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dass auch ehrenamtliche Funktionäre unter Umständen mit ihrem Privatvermögen haftbar gemacht werden können, wenn sie grob fahrlässig oder gar mutwillig Vereins-/Verbandsgelder vernichten und ohne (satzungsgemäße) Autorisierung Rechtsgeschäfte eingehen, ist ihnen ja wohl im vollen Umfang bewusst.


 

Was meinste warum einige ihr Amt nicht mehr haben wollten/wollen oder nach Nachfolgern gesucht wird.

Aussagen wie ,ich lass mir doch wegen der blöden Angler/Angeln nicht Haus und Hof über die Klippe springen,hörte ich die letzten jahre öfter.


----------



## Eiderhexe (18. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Die z. Zt. gültige LSFV-SH-Satzung wurde auf der Mitgliederversammlung am 16.04.2005 beschlossen. Der letzte Satz dieser Satzung § 20 lautet: Sie (die beschlossene  Satzung) tritt mit Eintrag in das Vereinsregister in Kraft. Interessant ist doch, wann diese „fragwürdige“ |kopfkratSatzung unter der Nummer 2354 beim Vereinsregistergericht in Kiel eingetragen  (und ob überhaupt) worden ist!!! 
  § 18 der LSFV-SH-Satzung gibt dem Präsidenten des LSFV-SH die „Ermächtigung“ redaktionelle!!! Änderungen für die Erteilung der Genehmigung beim Vereinsregistergericht vorzunehmen. Es ist für Außenstehende nicht erkennbar, ob die vom LSFV-SH veröffentliche Satzung mit der beim Vereinsregister eingetragenen identisch ist.  Als Beispiel führe ich die Stellung des 2. Geschäftsführers des LSFV-SH, (hier R. V.) an, der als Justiziar und Rechtsanwalt gegen Angel-Funktionäre in SH schon vor Gericht tätig wurde. #tDie beim Vereinsregistergericht eingetragene LSFV-Satzung liegt offensichtlich keinem Angelverein in SH vor, oder doch???;+
  In diesem Sinne, Gruß von der Eiderhexe


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Naja, endlich kehren sie im dortigen Forum zu normalem Verhalten zurück. Der GF entscheidet was sachliche Fragen sind und verschiebt Beiträge, die ihm nicht passen und ignoriert Fragen, wenn sie unangenehm sind. Ich hatte schon Angst bekommen, dass sich etwas ändert...


----------



## Tench1959 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Sehe es doch bitte positiv . Es wurde nur verschoben, nicht gelöscht. Das ist doch schon mal ein Anfang. Möge 2016 mit uns sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Da hat doch wieder mal einer ausm Norden am Honigtopf genascht - seeeehr gute Frage:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=372736#post372736


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Tench1959 schrieb:


> Sehe es doch bitte positiv . Es wurde nur verschoben, nicht gelöscht. Das ist doch schon mal ein Anfang. Möge 2016 mit uns sein.



Das war nur der Anfang- der Anfang von Ende der Diskussionen im dortigen Forum...

So ging es doch in einem Thema zum Forum plötzlich um das Miteinander im selbigen. Hier war gerade eine Diskussion am entstehen, als das Thema von einem Moderator des LSFV geschlossen wurde. Begründung? Keine nachvollziehbare. Lag es an den Teilnehmern, lag es daran, dass es OT war (was in anderen Threads ja niemanden stört!), lag es am Umgangston?

Doch die Diskussion war anscheinend noch nicht beendet, denn ein User eröffnete kurze Zeit später ein neues Thema, in dem es um die Diskussionskultur im Forum ging. Es folgten einige Beiträge und sogar der Geschäftsführer schrieb seine (wirklich seine?) 3 Vorschläge zur Verbesserung des Miteinander nieder. Doch haben diese Vorschläge wirklich das Ziel, das Miteinander zu fördern oder will man nur für Ruhe sorgen und Kritiker aussperren? Warum? Die Verpflichtung Klarnamen zu nutzen wäre sicherlich das Ende des Forums. Da wird die Zahl der (aktiven) User vermutlich auf unter 100 fallen. Unter Umständen würde sich die Zahl aber noch weiter reduzieren, denn User mit einer größeren Anzahl an Beiträgen, werden sich kaum die Mühe machen, alle älteren Beiträge durchzulesen, um zu prüfen, ob die der "Klarnamenumstellung" standhalten würden. Ich glaube nicht, dass diese Umstellung realistisch ist. Der Erfolg wäre sicherlich auch überschaubar, wie man täglich auf Facebook nachlesen kann. Dort gibt es genauso Pöbeleien und Beleidigungen, Diskussionen und Mobbing- alles trotz Klarnamen! Hierbei handelt es sich jedoch häufig um den "Internetreflex", der auch in jedem anderen Forum oder sozialen Netzwerk vorkommt. Es wird auf einen Beitrag geantwortet, ohne den Ursprungsbeitrag verstanden zu haben oder gar das Gehirn vor dem Senden einzuschalten! Bei dem Ein oder Anderen User würde auch die Verpflichtung mit Klarnamen zu schreiben keine Änderung des Diskussionsniveau zulassen. Da fehlt es halt an Strom im Hirn, an einer vernünftigen Erziehung und grundsätzliche Schwierigkeiten, sich formal anständig, sachlich und angemessen zu artikulieren. Und ich glaube, das bei manchem User der Reifeprozess noch nicht so weit fortgeschritten ist, dass sie an einer Diskussion im Netz teilnehmen können! Dann fehlt noch die Fähigkeit zu verstehen und zu interpretieren- das Ergebnis dieser Konstellation kann man dann dort lesen. Daran ändern Klarnamen gar nix! Aber Ideen kann man ja haben...

Viel schlimmer finde ich jedoch, dass man einmal mehr einen Versuch starten möchte, das Forum - bzw. bestimmte Themen - der Öffentlichkeit vorzuenthalten. Alles was Verbände, Vereine oder andere "interne" Themen betrifft, soll nur noch LSFV Mitgliedern vorbehalten sein. Wie gut, dass es das Anglerboard gibt. So bleibt der Angler informiert... Wird dann mehr Ruhe einkehren? Ich glaube nicht, denn auch die Kritiker dort sind im LSFV organisiert und hätten somit Zugriff auf den Bereich! Also vermutlich genauso ineffektiv.

Und der dritte Vorschlag sich persönlich kennenzulernen, ist ja eher als Werbung für die Messe im April zu verstehen. Da kommen doch eh nur die Verbandslakaien und die kennen sich ja schon persönlich. In der Gruppe sind ja auch die größten Pöbler zu finden. Die will man ja gar nicht loswerden, denn sonst hätte man so manchen aus dem Forum "entfernt".

Fazit: Alle Vorschläge sind murks und ineffektiv! Das einzige Ziel erscheint mir, man möchte versuchen die Kritiker loszuwerden. Denn den schlechten Ton schlagen zumeist wenige langjährige Mitglieder an und beschränkt sich auf eine Handvoll User dort. Würden die User lernen, andere Meinungen zu respektieren und akzeptieren, würde man die Handvoll User mit dem schlechten Ton zumindest verwarnen und versuchen, ehrlich und offen zu informieren, wäre wieder Ruhe in dem Forum. So droht das Ende des dortigen, kleinen und regionalen Forums. Das wäre schade, denn für die Angler in SH ist es eine Bereicherung. 

Schön finde ich auch, dass Moderatoren, die wohl durch die Fischereiabgabe mitfinanziert werden, entscheiden dürfen und können, was im Interesse der Allgemeinheit ist- und ggf. Themen schließen, die nicht der eigen Meinung entsprechen, obwohl dort nicht gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen wird. Finde ich persönlich unglücklich...

Und wenn nicht mehr geht, immer daran denken: "kann zu" oder "bin hier auch raus"...


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Genau die Leute die an vorderster Front mit Jammern ala "Früher war alles besser" dabei sind und sich über mangelnde Beiträge und ein Verrohen der Diskussionskultur beklagen, sind genau die Leute, die gegen User mit abweichenden Meinungen sofort einen (Verbandstreuen-)Shitstorm entfachen.

Natürlich sind das dann auch solche Leute, die ihre Meinung als in Stein gemeisseltes Gesetz ansehen und sich selber für unfehlbar halten. Allerdings in der Realität nicht in der Lage sind, auch nur kleinste Zusammenhänge zu begreifen.

Meine Erfahrung ist, das dort "Kultur" überhaupt nicht vorhanden ist. Eine gewisse Grundeinigkeit (bzgl. Verband und einigen "guten" Angelarten) einiger User, mit gleichzeitiger Ablehnung anderer Meinungen ist die Basis der "Forenkultur".


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Nur aus Chronistenpflicht, da die so oft kündigen beim DAFV und das wieder zurücknehmen, dass die eh damit nie ernst zu nehmen waren und sich die Delegierten da eh jedes Märchen erzählen lassen und für alles abzocken (s.a. Westensee etc.).

Wohl ohne Gegenrede, jedenfalls aber *ohne Diskussion* nach Vortrag von DAFV-Leuten (Mau, Schmiedecke (Steuerberater)) stimmte der LSFV-SH zu, weiter für ca. 120.000 Euro im Jahr im DAFV zu bleiben.

Nur 10 Gegenstimmen hatten am Honigtopf genascht (1 Enthaltung)..

Siehe:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/1139-jhv

Nur zur Info, so oft wie der LFSV schon gekündigt und das wieder zurück genommen hat, sind die da eh nie ernst zu nehmen gewesen, da gings immer nur um Leute ruhig stellen (Westenseekauf, und da Frau Dr Ehrenmitglied im LSFV-SH war doch eh klar, dass da wieder nix passiert - Honigmangel halt bei den Delegierten..)..

Achja, das Argument war, es wäre eine "positive Entwicklung beim DAFV in den letzten Monaten festgestellt worden"....

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

ööööh ja ne, is klar....
;-)))))



PS:
Sie wollen auch weiterhin Landessportfischer bleiben und keine Angler werden.

So wurde die mögliche Namensänderung mit dem "Wert der Tradition des bisherigen Namens" in Landesanglerverband abgelehnt..

Obwohl sie, laut Veröffentlichung, vom anderen "Landesanglerverband" die Erlaubnis hätten, den Namen zu nutzen.

Was laut einem Telefonat von mir heute mit Siggi Stockfleth, Präsident des Landesanglerverbandes Schleswig Holstein, *schlicht nicht stimmen würde.*

Es wäre dazu nie irgendeine Erlaubnis an den LSFV-SH gegeben worden.


Aber dass der LSFV-SH und sein GF so ihre Schwierigkeiten mit Kompetenz und Wahrheit haben, ist ja nun nix Neues:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4401918#post4401918

Werden wir sehen, wie das am Samstag bei NDS ausgeht, ob denen Tradition auch wichtiger ist als Angeln und Angler...:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316514

Alles weiter in alten Bahnen und brav abnicken beim LSFV-SH ist da also die immer noch die Devise.....


PS:
Siehe auch noch zu den Angelverboten in FFH-Gebieten (u. a. Fehmarnbelt):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4527943#post4527943


----------



## ...andreas.b... (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Im heute vom LSFV-SH versandten Newsletter in dem auch noch einmal über dir Rücknahme der Kündigung beim DAFV berichtet wird, wird unter anderem von der "LSFV-Arbeitsgruppe „DAFV“"  angeführt auch_  "die dortige Verlags- und Vertriebs-GmbH arbeite wieder in den schwarzen Zahlen".


_Gibt es dazu verläßliche Zahlen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Naja, man kann alles glauben, was der DAFV oder seine Abnicker vom LSFV-SH erzählen -  ob man es glauben MUSS, steht auf einem anderen Blatt...

Dass da von der GmbH noch NIE Zahlen so grundlegend veröffentlicht wurden, dass die auch nachvollziehbar wären, sondern immer nur das Allernötigste, hat schon seinen Grund..

Wer aus SH mit seinem Verein in einen Landesverband will, der nicht so viel kostet (4,50€), und der zudem ab 2017 raus aus diesem DAFV ist, kann als Verein aus dem Nachbarland  auch in den Anglerverband Niedersachsen (vormals LSFV-NDS) eintreten und braucht sich dann mit den LSFV-SH und DAFV und den weiteren "Kompetenzligen" nicht mehr rumärgern:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792


----------



## Honeyball (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Vergeblicher Appell, Thomas.
Nur 10 Delegierte waren weitsichtig genug, gegen die Rücknahme der Kündigung zu stimmen. 157 wollen unbedingt im Chaosclub DAFV bleiben und weiterhin die Geldvernichtungsmaschinerie der ewig Gestrigen unterstützen.
Denen da oben ist einfach nicht zu helfen. Sie wollen jetzt "an einer Verbesserung des DAFV arbeiten" (Zitat Held) 
Wenn die ahnen würden, wie einfach das ist. Sie brauchten ja nur einmal irgendwo eine Kleinigkeit unternehmen, und schon wäre der DAFV verbessert :m


----------



## Wizard2 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Sie berichten über die rücknahme der Kündigung?  oder informieren Sie das überlegt wird die Kündigung zurück zunehmen? muss das nicht bei ner hv abgestimmt werden? Was hat sich beim dafv geändert seid der Kündigung,  das man jetzt wieder zurück in den dafv will? wurde überhaupt gekündigt?  Frau Dr hatte das bei Weser Ems doch dementiert!?


----------



## ...andreas.b... (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass da von der GmbH noch NIE Zahlen so grundlegend veröffentlicht wurden, dass die auch nachvollziehbar wären, sondern immer nur das Allernötigste, hat schon seinen Grund..http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792


Eben darum frag ich ja! Hätte mich schon gewundert wenn vom DAFV jemals verlässliche Zahlen zum finanziellen gekommen wären.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Weil ich zu der Meldung von Herrn Vollborn:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/LSF...=1065659603514086&comment_tracking={"tn":"R"}

folgendes eingestellt hatte:
_Gut, dass es den DFV und die EGOH und die Vereinigung der Kutter/Bäderschiffe gibt, die da aktiv was machen. Müsste man sich alleine auf die Vertreter der organisierten Angelfischerei verlassen (Stichwort Demo Berlin) hätten Angler und das Angeln gar keine Chance. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210_

 wurde ich für die FB-Seite vom Verband gesperrt..

Wird schon seine Gründe haben, dass man nur Claqueure will - passt zum Bild..


Ne Warnung, oder dass ich das nicht einstellen soll oder sowas gabs natürlich nicht...

Beitrag wurde gelöscht - ich dachte an Fehler und stellte nochmal ein - und weg war ich ...
:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (Stichwort Demo Berlin)


Zum Verständnis:
Die anderen der Initiative wollten ne Demo vorm Reichstag in Berlin anstossen jetzt vor Mitte Juni (kommt der neue Entwurf), um da nochmal richtig Druck zu machen.

Haben LAV-MP und LSFV-SH dann wohl gleich abgesagt auch im Namen des DAFV (die hatten sich wohl gar nicht erst geäußert wegen Umzug ins Thomas Dehler Haus (FDP) - zu viel zu tun ;.-))))..


----------



## Honeyball (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Interessantes Demokratieverständnis für einen CDU-Politiker.#d
Als Jurist müsste er doch eigentlich das Grundgesetz und insbesondere die ersten 19 Artikel kennen. Aber anscheinend hat er bei 4 aufgehört oder warum tritt er Artikel 5 so mit Füßen???
Das erinnert fatal an ein gewisses aktuelles europapolitisches Thema, was zur Zeit intensiv in den Medien ist. Der LSFV-SH scheint da wohl abzugucken |rolleyes 
Naja, die ewig Gestrigen aus dem honigarmen Norden, die immer noch treu und brav ihren Verbandsoberen hinterher rennen, können gerne in die Röhre gucken, wenn es da den Bach runtergeht. Mir ist's wurscht ob ich die paar Kilometer weiter nach Dänemark fahre oder nicht. :m
Und Niedersachsen liegt sowieso viel näher...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Interessantes Demokratieverständnis für einen CDU-Politiker.#d
> Als Jurist müsste er doch eigentlich das Grundgesetz und insbesondere die ersten 19 Artikel kennen. Aber anscheinend hat er bei 4 aufgehört oder warum tritt er Artikel 5 so mit Füßen???


Sorry, Honigbällchen.
Aber die haben das vollste Recht, jeden zu sperren - auch ich würde mir nie das Hausrecht hier nehmen lassen!!!!...

Dass sie es nicht machen wie wir, mit vorher anschreiben, warnen, dann verwarnen, dann erst sperren, und wenns offtopic verschieben statt löschen, *das* zeigt deren Lächerlichkeit..

Artikel 5 Grundgesetz wäre nur betroffen, wenn man NIRGENDS entsprechendes veröffentlichen könnte - aber dazu gibts ja uns:
*Für seriösere, nicht geschönte Infos von und über Verbände und Verbanditen....*

Deren Vorgehensweise zeigt nur deren Jämmerlichkeit, deren Lächerlichkeit, deren Unvermögen, deren unseriösen Umgang mit Kommunikation und Öffentlichkeit - altes "Sportfischergedankengut" aus dem VDSF halt - weswegen die sich im Gegensatz zu den Niedersachsen auch nicht umbenennen (in Anglerverband), sondern den Sportfischer als Namen behalten wollten.

Selten passte so etwas - auch im historisch/anglerfeindlichen Kontext des VDSF gesehen - so gut wie diese Entscheidung der Honigmangelernährten vom LSFV-SH, sich weiterhin "Sportfischer" statt Angler zu nennen..

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur aus Chronistenpflicht, da die so oft kündigen beim DAFV und das wieder zurücknehmen, dass die eh damit nie ernst zu nehmen waren und sich die Delegierten da eh jedes Märchen erzählen lassen und für alles abzocken (s.a. Westensee etc.).
> 
> Wohl ohne Gegenrede, jedenfalls aber *ohne Diskussion* nach Vortrag von DAFV-Leuten (Mau, Schmiedecke (Steuerberater)) stimmte der LSFV-SH zu, weiter für ca. 120.000 Euro im Jahr im DAFV zu bleiben.
> 
> ...


----------



## KptIglo (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Meldung zum Wochenende im Hamburger Abendblatt
*Schleswig Holstein:
Zuckersirup-Laster umgekippt auf der A7
*
na da ist die Honigfrage doch geklärt


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Böse - gefällt mir (aber vielleicht genau deswegen?)
;-)))))


----------

